# LONDON - 2012 Summer Olympic Games / Games of the XXX Olympiad



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

More updates, since this thread has fallen down the forum a bit:

Stadium:

The lighting rigs are now in place and they're ready to roll on the fabric roof and put the wrap on:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Basketball Arena:

The sections are being pulled up one by one. This is a temporary venue. It'll be clad with panels which will be lit up for night time competition.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Aquatic Centre:

The diving pool has been dug, the roof is in place and is being clad at the moment:

From Maggie Jones on Flickr




























From DarJoLe on SSC


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Velodrome:

The cable-net roof is in place and the roof panels are going to be dropped square by square into this structure. The structure will be watertight by the summer and the track will start to be laid in the Autumn


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Lords:

The configuration for archery at Lord's Cricket Ground has been confirmed.

The London 2012 organising committee (Locog) and the MCC have unveiled their plans for transforming the home of cricket into a temporary archery venue, which involve two temporary stands being built on the outfield and the pavilion potentially being opened to the general public.

The layout, which has clearly been devised with television in mind, will see archers firing against the background of the pavilion, with the targets situated on the other side of the square.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Greenwich Park:

Planning permission was finally granted last week after local protests groups tried to get the Equestrian events moved elsewhere. Thank God they didn't succeed, this is going to be a magnificent backdrop:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Broxbourne White Water Canoe Centre:


The starting pool of the Olympic competition course has now been completed and the venue is on track to be completed later this year.

The White Water Canoe Centre in Broxbourne, Hertfordshire, is being built by the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) and will host the Canoe Slalom events during the Olympic Games. Before and after 2012, the venue will be owned, funded and operated by Lee Valley Regional Park Authority (LVRPA) as a sporting and leisure facility for canoeing and white-water rafting, as well as a major competition and training venue for elite events.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

A full list of venue can of course be seen here:

http://www.london2012.com/games/venues/index.php (though Villa Park and NGA2 are no longer being used or built)

But so far as significant venue updates since this thread was last updated go, I think that's about it.


----------



## pas_a_nivell (Apr 9, 2009)

It's true that boxing will be moved to wembley arena?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think this is the most beuatiful design for and Olympic stadium, I'm dissapointed it's gonna get down sized.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Welldone Robbo


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

_Solopop_

You should visit Sydney sometime...it´s very close to Melbourne.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

rafamlopes said:


> _Solopop_
> 
> You should visit Sydney sometime...it´s very close to Melbourne.


:lol:. I don't think he's ever left the Melbourne city limits.


----------



## SuCumaethor (Sep 10, 2009)

I am looking at Olympic sports http://www.london2012.com/games/olympic-sports/index.php and i wonder how come there's no rugby among sports in ENGLAND?? If i remember correctly host nation can pick a sport that is not in regular Olympic program..


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Some new pictures from the London 2012 website:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

SuCumaethor said:


> I am looking at Olympic sports http://www.london2012.com/games/olympic-sports/index.php and i wonder how come there's no rugby among sports in ENGLAND?? If i remember correctly host nation can pick a sport that is not in regular Olympic program..


It cannot. If it were, it would be considered a demonstration sport, I don't think the IOC permits demonstration sports anymore.

Besides, Rugby 7's and Golf have been included for the Olympic Program for 2016, I don't think that they'll be played at 2012, even though there are existing venues for both.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> I am looking at Olympic sports http://www.london2012.com/games/olym...orts/index.php and i wonder how come there's no rugby among sports in ENGLAND?? If i remember correctly host nation can pick a sport that is not in regular Olympic program..


Nope, they can't. That hasn't been the case for a while. The sports programme is entirely dictated by the IOC. Stupidly, they're introducing Rugby in Rio for 2016. Why not push that forward four years and let London host a tournament at Twickenham I don't know, but that's the IOC for you. :nuts:


----------



## SuCumaethor (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ Too bad i like team sports. Thanks for the reply 

btw beautiful venues and Olympic village :cheers:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

SuCumaethor said:


> ^^ Too bad i like team sports. Thanks for the reply
> 
> btw beautiful venues and Olympic village :cheers:


I don't like the Olympic Stadium, especially the lighting. Did the lighting really need to be triangles? It could have been more daring, considering the cost to build it, even if it's to be downsized post Paralympics.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Can't wait for tickets to go on sale, where is the SSC meet going to be? Cause I'm there 

Always wanted to attend an Olympics, getting tired of waiting for one to be close, since all the close cities, Toronto 2008, NYC 2012, and Chicago 2016 bids all failed I give up, I'm going to them instead of waiting for them to come to me. I just broke the news to my wife this morning, I said "Don't plan anything in summer 2012 because we're going to London". Ok I didn't say it like that, but we're going anyway


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*IOC boss hails London 2012 a model of regeneration*

*IOC president Jacques Rogge said London 2012 was a "beautiful example" of what the Olympics should be about, with a Games that breathe life back into a run-down part of a host city.*

The International Olympic Committee chief said the regeneration of the "polluted, derelict" quarter of east London at the heart of the Games was a "remarkable" project.

The Belgian said he was confident London would be able to fix the IOC's concerns about transport problems, and insisted the new Olympic Stadium must remain as an athletics venue as 2012 chiefs work out what to do with it afterwards.

"It's a beautiful example of city regeneration and I would say of a positive legacy," Rogge told AFP in London, at the signing of a 10-year sponsorship deal between the IOC and US consumer goods giant Procter and Gamble.

"East London was totally polluted, derelict, and we are going to revive it.

"We are going to put back a heart, a soul, life, housing and a local population. That's what's remarkable.

"They will revamp it with new access roads, building and social housing. That is a positive legacy of the Games.

"We always demand that there is a legacy which is not purely sporting, with one or two stadiums, but also has an economic, urban and human legacy."

At the IOC's latest check-up on London earlier this month, Olympic chiefs said they were happy with the progress but said their chief concern was the British capital's congested road network.

"It's true that transport in London is difficult because there is lots of traffic but the roads are not very wide," Rogge said.

"But the organisers, along with the city and the public authorities, have come up with a transport plan which, in my opinion, could work well. I'm not worried."

The original Olympic Stadium pledges presented to the IOC in London's 2005 bid had the 80,000-seater venue's top tier removed to leave a 25,000-capacity athletics arena.

But its future is still uncertain, with local English Premier League football side West Ham interested, and other plans for concerts, entertainment use and even cricket have been mooted.

But Rogge was adamant the athletics function would remain.

"We insist that they should not leave 'white elephants'," the 68-year-old said.

"We are sure that there will be an athletic legacy and another one -- could be football, could be entertainment, could be something different.

"You can perfectly have a football pitch of highest quality with an athletic track around.

"You can combine both, which in terms of legacy is absolutely perfect, so we have no concerns about that."

The London Games are on schedule and running within their budget of £9.3 billion (14.5 billion dollars, 11.2 billion euros).

"I expect that budget to be on balance," Rogge said. "We're not speaking about overspending."

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hWfJ-1MBzgxAneT-bAkuoZq-9DtQ

...............


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Aquatics Centre*


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> *Aquatics Centre*


As someones pointed out already in a different thread, the aquatics center with the road behind it looks like a stingray.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

RobH said:


> Some people think it's great, others not so much. I'm not completely sure the recession has changed many people's minds. If you were pro before you probably still are and visa versa - though I would say the antis have mellowed in their stance.
> 
> Firstly, I must point out support for the Games has always been solid. *Polls have always shown support around the 70% range.* This hasn't changed in the last two years and, if anything, seeing real structures emerging from the mud has excited people more.
> 
> ...


Only polls in London - if you go further north you will find that number decreases, and by the time you get as far as Glasgow/Edinburgh hovers a little over 0%.

Yes Londoners are paying more - but Millions of government money is being spent on the olympics which would otherwise been spent of sports projects throught the country - much of it building a new athletics stadium after we were told the reason Wembley was costing so much was because it was so state of the art, and among other things could host athletics events... So why do we need a new stadium? Thats now 2 massive stadiums in London which have had my money thrown at them, and one in Cardiff - yet when the SFA wanted to redevelope Hampden the tory government (uncharacteristically  ) decided to screw them over by removing all funding and leaving them to it - only to offer some cash AFTER 3/4 of the ground had been done.

And what benefit do we get from the games? little - I believe 3 teams have chosen to base themselfs in Glasgow before the games, something seriously negated by the fact a lot of the major teams have decided to use the same base in England for the Olympics and the Commonwealths in Glasgow 2 years later. Oh, and we get a couple of football games at Hampden Park - as part of a tournament that will threaten the very existence of the Scottish (along with English, Norn. Irish and Welsh) National Team!

There is serious talk of a mass-boycott of the football games taking place in Glasgow! (or if 'GB' play there - the EFA tried to blackmail the SFA into taking part by offering us the opening game - doubt we will get it though since the SFA told them where to shove it! - there will be 52,000 there supporting the opposition)

Oh, and most people up here seriously object to Seb Coe's position aswell - the man was asked what he thought about the SFA, FAI and FAW opposition to a british football team, to which he replied: "there will be a team taking part in 2012 - the scots can go f*ck themselfs" In any other role, those coments would get you the sack!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Only polls in London - if you go further north you will find that number decreases, and by the time you get as far as Glasgow/Edinburgh hovers a little over 0%.


It's hard to take you seriously when you start your wise and thoughtful :lol: post with an OUTRIGHT LIE

A poll done last December:

_"In the North-East of the country, 67 per cent backed the Games, while 68 per cent in Scotland and Yorkshire were in favour."_

Link

Now even if this has a huge margin of error, it's still very possible to say most Scots are in support of the Olympics. And on other Olympic forums I post on there are several Scottish members interested in what's going on and looking forward to London 2012, so don't arrogantly pretend to speak on behalf of all your fellow countrymen.



> There is serious talk of a mass-boycott of the football games taking place in Glasgow! (or if 'GB' play there - the EFA tried to blackmail the SFA into taking part by offering us the opening game - doubt we will get it though since the SFA told them where to shove it! - there will be 52,000 there supporting the opposition)


Inferiority complex thy name is Scottish football...most English support the Scottish national team when they play, believe it or not, as long as they're not playing England. But if you want to look pathetic in the eyes of the world by supporting the opposition in 2012 that's your lookout. And you _do_ look pathetic by taking that stance, don't try to argue otherwise.

And the SFA, at one point, were opening up to the idea of a one-off Team GB for the Games, but FIFA (in their 'wisdom') failed to provide the necessary assurances, which is why we have the fudge we currently have with only English players playing in the team. Seb Coe is right (even though you stupidly decided to twist his words like the noobie you are; as well as making up quotations). Not having a Team GB in our national sport at our home Olympics would be a real shame. Rugby manages it, so do other sports which normally play as England/Scotland/Wales/Northern Ireland but come together in certain tournaments. That football can't have a one off Team GB for the Olympics is rather sad to be honest, especially for young Scottish, Welsh and Northern Irish footballers who might have liked the chance to play at an Olympic tournament in 2012. Other sports must look at football and laugh at the muddle they've got themselves in over what should be a non-issue; a one-off Team GB for the Olympics, seperate teams the rest of the time. "What's so tricky about that?" they'll no doubt wonder, as do I. Rugby is being introduced to the Olympics in 2016. Mark my words, we *won't* have the same arguments over a Team GB Rugby side.

Don't support the Olympics lwa? That's fine, you're entitled to your opinion. Making up quotations, making up survey figures on behalf of your fellow Scots, and supporting opposition football teams however is so utterly pathetic...I'd be hard pressed to find anyone on here who doesn't laugh at your lack of coherent debating skills, and I think many Scottish SSC members would cringe to think you're pretending to speak on behalf of them after reading that post. :nuts:

The fact is, in case anyone missed it or was persauded by lwa's argument, figures show *most Scots support the Games*. Those that don't are perfectly entitled not to. But that a vocal minority with a clear victimhood/inferiority complex - like lwa - think that they can speak on behalf of every other Scot is arrogant in the extreme. Support the Games or don't, but don't pretend your personal view represents everyone in your country.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

lwa said:


> Only polls in London - if you go further north you will find that number decreases, and by the time you get as far as Glasgow/Edinburgh hovers a little over 0%.
> 
> Yes Londoners are paying more - but Millions of government money is being spent on the olympics which would otherwise been spent of sports projects throught the country - much of it building a new athletics stadium after we were told the reason Wembley was costing so much was because it was so state of the art, and among other things could host athletics events... So why do we need a new stadium? Thats now 2 massive stadiums in London which have had my money thrown at them, and one in Cardiff - yet when the SFA wanted to redevelope Hampden the tory government (uncharacteristically  ) decided to screw them over by removing all funding and leaving them to it - only to offer some cash AFTER 3/4 of the ground had been done.
> 
> ...


You get the CWG in 2014!


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

RobH said:


> It's hard to take you seriously when you start your wise and thoughtful :lol: post with an OUTRIGHT LIE
> 
> A poll done last December:
> 
> ...


A poll of 4,500 people nationwide - now if we assume they have split that around the country to reflect population, that amounts to maybe 500 (being generous here) people in Scotland who were asked... They might aswell have made that figure up! And how did they choose people to ask?

Certain areas in Scotland are packed with English folk anyway (mainly around military establishments, and for some reason Aberdeen) - if you aks them then any figures are redundant. I based my prediction on my experience of living in the country - And of everyone who I have spoken to about it, only 1 person hasn't been against the games (note against, not just indifferent) - and he only supports it because he wants to compete at the Paralympic Games!

And many of the folk I have spoken to about it have also comented that no-one they know supports the games in London. so if 68% of Scots really support the games - where are these 68%?



> Inferiority complex thy name is Scottish football...most English support the Scottish national team when they play, believe it or not, as long as they're not playing England.


And I would probably do the same in return, were it not for the way the English media behave when England are playing - and I have spoken to many an England fan who has agreed the BBC can be very patronising towards Scotland, Wales and Norn. Ireland in that respect. I support Wales and Norn. Ireland whenever they play.



> But if you want to look pathetic in the eyes of the world by supporting the opposition in 2012 that's your lookout. And you _do_ look pathetic by taking that stance, don't try to argue otherwise.


That stance is nothing to do with not liking England, and everything to do with objecting to a GB football team threatening the existence of Scotlands national team.



> And the SFA, at one point, were opening up to the idea of a one-off Team GB for the Games, but FIFA (in their 'wisdom') failed to provide the necessary assurances, which is why we have the fudge we currently have with only English players playing in the team. Seb Coe is right (even though you stupidly decided to twist his words like the noobie you are; as well as making up quotations). Not having a Team GB in our national sport at our home Olympics would be a real shame. Rugby manages it, so do other sports which normally play as England/Scotland/Wales/Northern Ireland but come together in certain tournaments. That football can't have a one off Team GB for the Olympics is rather sad to be honest, especially for young Scottish, Welsh and Northern Irish footballers who might have liked the chance to play at an Olympic tournament in 2012. Other sports must look at football and laugh at the muddle they've got themselves in over what should be a non-issue; a one-off Team GB for the Olympics, seperate teams the rest of the time. "What's so tricky about that?" they'll no doubt wonder, as do I. Rugby is being introduced to the Olympics in 2016. Mark my words, we *won't* have the same arguments over a Team GB Rugby side.


The Rugby comparrison is pointless - There is a proud tradition in Rugby of the British Isles coming together every so often to tour the best the southern hemisphere has to offer. pre-RWC, that along with the 5 Nations was the pinnacle of the sport - oh, and the IRB was essentially only British and Commonwealth Nations (plus Ireland), and no-one at the IRB could see any benefit to getting rid of either the Lions or the individual unions.

That doesn't transfer to football - FIFA are seriously corrupt (and amazingly are still getting away with it - despite sacking someone for saying he was going to expose any corruption... proof if needed they have something to hide), and Sepp Blater is proped up by the votes of Jack Warner and co in CONCACAF, and hence what CONCACAF wants, Sepp does his best to get. CONCACAF objects strongly to the fact the UK, which is politically one nation, gets 4 seperate football associations, each giving an additional UEFA vote - and indeed holding their very own vice-presidency between them. 

Sepp Blater has never been able to make his mind up on this matter, and has said that " "If you start to put together a combined team for the Olympic Games, the question will automatically come up that there are four different associations so how can they play in one team. 

"If this is the case then why the hell do they have four associations and four votes and their own vice-presidency?

"This will put into question all the privileges that the British associations have been given by the Congress in 1946." 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/football/7286011.stm

I dont see how an all-english team would be any better TBH - many folk around the world dont know the difference between England and GB. And for the record - I would like to see a British football team, giving 20-odd youngsters the chance to play in the Olympics - but only if it was garunteed it would not threaten our status within FIFA. Unfortunatly, FIFA rules dictate that no administration can be bound by the promises of the previous one, and hence it is impossible to be given those assurances.

As for the SFA's stance, the Association of Tartan Army Clubs (which represents thousands of Scotland supporters) have said on several occassions that they felt betrayed by Gordon Smiths acceptance of an English-only team playing - so hardly a personal feeling of mine that isn't shared by others.


Oh, an there will be issues with the Rugby 7's aswell - the Lions represent the British Isles, not GB or the UK.


> Don't support the Olympics lwa? That's fine, you're entitled to your opinion. Making up quotations, making up survey figures on behalf of your fellow Scots, and supporting opposition football teams however is so utterly pathetic...I'd be hard pressed to find anyone on here who doesn't laugh at your lack of coherent debating skills, and I think many Scottish SSC members would cringe to think you're pretending to speak on behalf of them after reading that post. :nuts:


I didn't make up survey figures, and never tried to pass them off as such. What I used was my personal experience which is probably far more reliable than any survey of 500 people.

Can you point me to the 'made-up quotation'? I maybe paraphrased the Seb Coe quote - but believe it or not, that DID actually happen!



> The fact is, in case anyone missed it or was persauded by lwa's argument, figures show *most Scots support the Games*. Those that don't are perfectly entitled not to. But that a vocal minority with a clear victimhood/inferiority complex - like lwa - think that they can speak on behalf of every other Scot is arrogant in the extreme. Support the Games or don't, but don't pretend your personal view represents everyone in your country.


Im not speaking for everybody in the country - just the ones I have spoken to and like I say, I have yet to find someone who supports the games who isn't a paralympic athlete. And my personal experience is no more or less acurate than the survey you posted...


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

RobH said:


> But if you want to look pathetic in the eyes of the world by supporting the opposition in 2012 that's your lookout. And you _do_ look pathetic by taking that stance, don't try to argue otherwise.


oh, and i suppose this will also apply to the Football Supporters Federation in England, who have also constantly stood alongside ATAC, FSF Cymru and the Northern Irish supporters body (can't remember their name of hand)

The only, repeat, ONLY body in the world of football who support this idea are the FA, and so far as I know very few real football fans in any of the 4 nations support the idea. (certainly none in Scotland do)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

As I've said, I post on other Olympic forums with several Scottish members who are neither Olympic nor Paralympic athletes, who are fully supportive of the Games. We can both pass off our "personal experiences" as representative but the only actual survey figures I've seen suggest reasonable, if not necessarily brilliant support north of the border. Being a newbie, and opening your first post on the subject by saying support "hovers a little over 0%" immediately suggested you had an agenda to push rather than being interested in serious debate; though your latest post is much more sensible...so thank you for the response.

I agree with you with regard to FIFA; it's such a shame they can't get their act together and allow a one-off team. And it's disgusing that they're so two-faced as to give assurances in public but warnings to the SFA in private - there _was_ a point when the home nations were close to agreeing a deal, but Blatter seems to have scuppered it.

Don't forget, this is an under-23 team which will only contain 1 or 2 "known" players. It simply _shouldn't_ be an issue and the fact that is threatens to overshadow the Olympic football tournament is FIFA's own doing. They put us in a position whereby whatever solution was reached would have upset some.

As far as I'm concerned, not having British players in a London Olympics, in our national sport, would be a travesty. And I can, of course, understand your own concerns about Scottish football's autonomy. I happen to think that the current solution, combined with the fact that our countries have seperate leagues and FAs, and further combined with the fact that this is an U23 competition, means the threat is somewhat overblown and FIFA have much better things to do than upset the status quo. But the lack of assuarances obviously led to concern.

I also dislike the fact that politicians on both sides of the border tried to use this to push their own agendas; be it the SNP, or Gordon Brown when he was trying to come across as "British" rather than "Scottish". And I do think there are a minority of Scots who will use this issue as a stick to beat the English and who are overplaying the issue...although perhaps I was a little hasty in casting aspersions on you in that regard.

All in all, it's an unnecessary mess. Olympic football is a tiny part of what 2012 will be about, but because of the idiots at FIFA, it seems to dominate some Scots' feelings about the Games. That upsets me.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

RobH said:


> a one-off Team GB for the Olympics, seperate teams the rest of the time.


Yes, the faux "Team GB" which leaves out Northern Ireland from the name and Wales from the flag. 

Most of the world doesn't understand the complexities of the situation, and not all the counties that compete in the "team" support it, so let's just have separate teams all the time including the Olympics.

The Olympics means nothing to me as they don't represent my country in isolation so I have no passion for them. If I competed and won (I know, it would never happen!) I would be banned from celebrating with the flag of my own country as it would be seen as a political demonstration! 

That is completely different for the Commonwealth Games, Football, Rugby etc where my country has representation and thus where I am able to display my support of my country.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, that's a much bigger debate for another time, but at the Olympics it's Britain and always has been. That's not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

RobH said:


> As I've said, I post on other Olympic forums with several Scottish members who are neither Olympic nor Paralympic athletes, who are fully supportive of the Games. We can both pass off our "personal experiences" as representative but the only actual survey figures I've seen suggest reasonable, if not necessarily brilliant support north of the border. Being a newbie, and opening your first post on the subject by saying support "hovers a little over 0%" immediately suggested you had an agenda to push rather than being interested in serious debate; though your latest post is much more sensible...so thank you for the response.
> 
> I agree with you with regard to FIFA; it's such a shame they can't get their act together and allow a one-off team. And it's disgusing that they're so two-faced as to give assurances in public but warnings to the SFA in private - there _was_ a point when the home nations were close to agreeing a deal, but Blatter seems to have scuppered it.
> 
> ...


I dont think the threat is overblown atall - perhaps because I really dont trust FIFA - but even if it was, there is still a threat. As you say - this is an U-23 tournament... Is it worth risking our footballing autonomy for a tournament which, ultimatly, doesn't count for much? I have asked various people while discussing this in pubs before Scotland games - and while everybody knows who won the FIFA WC in 1974, or Euro 1992, nobody has been able to name even the current Olympic Champions! 

Yes it would be nice if we could take part - but in reality its only a big competition for the players involved and its not something worth risking our future over.

Anyway, this conversation should be irrelevant - Football Shouldn't be in the Olympics anyway, although that is a whole different argument...


And its only natural the football arguments will dominate views in Scotland - the vast majority of Scotland is football-daft (only the Borders - Rugby - and parts of the Highlands - Shinty - aren't dominated by football. And even then its changing in the borders), and the football is the only event we are likely to get close to. 

Believe it or not, from my experience there is more support for Englands FIFA World Cup bid in 2018 than there is for the 2012 Olympics! (And I know I am more excited by the 2015 RWC)


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

RobH said:


> Well, that's a much bigger debate for another time, but at the Olympics it's Britain and always has been. That's not going to change anytime soon.


Well I wouldn't be so sure if I was you.....

_"An independent poll was conducted by Market Research UK, with a representative sample of Scots being asked:

Would you like to see Scotland send its own Olympic Team to London 2012?

A summary of results is as follows:

78% of all respondents said YES
11% of respondents said no
11% had no opinion

A ratio of 7:1 who expressed an opinion were in favour.

Support for the campaign was equal among men(78%) and women(77%).

Support was also strong among supporters of all political parties, with supporters of the two largest parties in the Scottish Parliament at 79% yes (Labour) and 83% yes (Scottish National Party).

Readers of the two most widely read newspapers also showed similar levels of support at 81% (Daily Record) and 80% (Scottish Sun).

Levels of support were consistent across geographic and demographic variables, with no group showing less than 72% support. The message is quite clear – The people of Scotland support the creation of a Scottish Olympic Team."
_

Sport is a fully devolved matter and decisions on the formation and funding of a Scottish National Olympic Committee are completely within the remit of the Scottish Parliament and Scotland’s sporting bodies. 

Don't be surprised to see a Scottish team at the 2012 Olympics or at the very least 2012 being the swansong of "Team GB". 

The Scottish Parliament is obliged to deliver the will of the people of Scotland and the people want their own team.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

JohnnyFive said:


> Well I wouldn't be so sure if I was you.....
> 
> _"An independent poll was conducted by Market Research UK, with a representative sample of Scots being asked:
> 
> ...


It wont happen before 2012 - even if Parliament voted for it in the next 5 minutes, it would be unlikely to come into effect until after the London Games (it would be nigh on impossible to set up an Olympic Comittee and secure funding ect. overnight. If it was agreed to go down this road (and the SNP have tried to push the issue in the past) there would no doubt be an agreement to work towards a split at the start of the next Olympic cycle after the London Paralympic games)

Will it happen after the 2012 games? It depends on the political situation with the union ect. and starts to get very, very off topic so we wont go into that, except to say there definatly wont be a team GB at 2016 if the act of union is no longer in force. Like I say though, this isn't the place to discuss that issue.

Point is, the ship has sailed on the idea of team Scotland at the London Olympics. except of course, the twist in the tail is that the Scottish U-21 football team is looking like they might qualify for the London Olympics...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Like the threat to the home nations in football, changing the status quo in the Olympics isn't something which will happen any time soon. There's too much momentum, history, vested interest for much to change and I'd imagine it has to get past the IOC before anything can happen anyway. Even Chris Hoy calls the idea "ridiculous".

I honestly can't see any change happening, unless Scotland secedes from the Union, which is also pretty unlikely despite the noises from the SNP.

Seperate teams in football are because of the history of the sport - the first international being between England and Scotland. There is no such similar history in Olympic sport. If the IOC permits a Scottish Olympic team, they'll start getting applications from every other region in the world that feels its seperate from its political nation - a Basque team, a Quebec team, a Tibetan team.

This is the current state of affairs:

_"Only independent nations, as recognised by the international community, can have national Olympic committee status bestowed on them." _

Can you really see the IOC making an exception for Scotland?


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

RobH said:


> Like the threat to the home nations in football, changing the status quo in the Olympics isn't something which will happen any time soon. There's too much momentum, history, vested interest for much to change and I'd imagine it has to get past the IOC before anything can happen anyway. Even Chris Hoy calls the idea "ridiculous".
> 
> I honestly can't see any change happening, unless Scotland secedes from the Union, which is also pretty unlikely despite the noises from the SNP.
> 
> ...


can't see the IOC making an exception (although I do happen to think an Independent Scotland is a far more real prospect than many people make out - and historically Tory governments in London havent helped galvanise the Union, infact quite the opposite. But like I say that is seriously off topic, and there are other sites for discussing that on the internet)

The point about the Autonomous regions looking for seperate teams has reminded me of something else, mind. While the majority of UEFA supports having the 4 individual home nations (its an extra 3 votes who willgo with whats best for UEFA), some of the autonomous regions of Spain - particularly the very nationalist Catalan region - have pointed to the situation in British Football and questioned why they can't have their own national football team. (or rather, why the one that exists can't play in FIFA competitions)

From FIFA's point of view, its far easier to end the special case in the UK than it is to deal with requests from the like of Catalonia, Euskal Herria, Tibet, Galicia, Monaco, Tuvalu ect.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I doubt it would be "far easier" to be honest. I think the seismic rumbles even a hint of a merger caused during this Olympic football team saga shows that FIFA would have a very difficult time changing things. The status quo is the easiest thing to stick with; citing historical precedent whenever anyone questions it. They've got better things to do than faff around with a system that has worked well; same with the IOC. Just because FIFA didn't give assuarances to Scotland, doesn't mean there's movement towards merging us. And just because the majority of Scots apparently want a Scottish Olympic Team, doesn't mean the IOC will even discuss it. It's mostly a lot of hot air from everyone involved.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

RobH said:


> This is the current state of affairs:
> 
> _"Only independent nations, as recognised by the international community, can have national Olympic committee status bestowed on them." _
> 
> Can you really see the IOC making an exception for Scotland?


Should Scotland even stay within the United Kingdom the IOC wouldn't even need to make an exception as Scotland already has the necessary number of National Federations (5) recognised at International level by the IOC.

In fact, Scotland has as much of a claim to have an Olympic team than some of the 203 National Olympic Committees. There are currently two teams from the Virgin Islands, one from Taiwan (Chinese Taipei), Bermuda, Hong Kong, Palestine etc etc.

The IOC charter states, "Although most National Olympic Committees (NOCs) are from nations, the IOC also recognises independent territories, commonwealths, protectorates and geographical areas."


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I suppose that's an issue for you to sort out amonst yourselves and the IOC though - can't see it happening for many years and this being a London 2012 thread means we're going off topic a lot. It would get incredibly knotty though. It wouldn't be a case of us splitting into our seperate nations. We'd end up with a Team GB competing against a Team Scotland. Presumably Scottish athletes would be allowed to choose which team they represented just as Northern Irish athletes are permitted to. It's clear, that as a poltical football for the SNP, it could backfire if you get the likes of Chris Hoy choosing Team GB over Team Scotland; as he would almost certainly do.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

RobH said:


> It's clear, that as a poltical football for the SNP


It's not a political football if 78% of the population support it and only 11% are against it.

It also has cross party support within the parliament not just within the SNP but also within the Greens.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Does it? Out of interest, have you got a link which backs this up? The only quote I could find from Scottish Labour on the issue was decidedly against the idea.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.c-scot.org/


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

No, you said "it also has cross party support *within the parliament*"

Unless I've missed something on this website, this is just an opinion poll amongst the general public which is then split into political demographics. I'm not saying the public view doesn't matter, but the website doesn't back up your claim of cross-party support _within Parliament_. Nor am I saying your claim is wrong by the way, just show me some evidence for it.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

RobH said:


> No, you said "it also has cross party support *within the parliament*"
> 
> Unless I've missed something on this website, this is just an opinion poll amongst the general public which is then split into political demographics. I'm not saying the public view doesn't matter, but the website doesn't back up your claim of cross-party support _within Parliament_. Nor am I saying your claim is wrong by the way, just show me some evidence for it.


Yes, the Scottish Parliament also contains the Greens and independents who support Scottish independence so would vote with the SNP Government.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

OK, fair enough. I think I misinterpreted what you meant by cross-party. In truth, in Parliamentary terms, it would be the SNP in the main pushing for this though; with the support of a few fringe parties. And if it were to happen and athletes like Chris Hoy were to choose Team GB, it would look bad for them. I don't think I was too far wrong in saying that.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

RobH said:


> OK, fair enough. I think I misinterpreted what you meant by cross-party. In truth, in Parliamentary terms, it would be the SNP in the main pushing for this though; with the support of a few fringe parties. And if it were to happen and athletes like Chris Hoy were to choose Team GB, it would look bad for them. I don't think I was too far wrong in saying that.


Chris Hoy is coming from an angle that the facilities are not in place in Scotland for him to train and thus he would not won his medals without Team GB.

He perhaps conveniently forgets it is common practice for athletes to train in a different country to their home nation.

You could say though that if Scotland had an independent team the facilities would have been made available sooner for him to train there. Anyway these are currently being built for the 2014 Commonwealth Games from Scottish Government and Glasgow council budgets.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Two of his 3 medals in Beijing were team medals though. Would he really jump ship?


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

RobH said:


> Two of his 3 medals in Beijing were team medals though. Would he really jump ship?


He hasn't had a problem winning those team medals with Scotland at the Commonwealths...


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

When will the Olympic Stadium will be finsh?


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

RobH said:


> I suppose that's an issue for you to sort out amonst yourselves and the IOC though - can't see it happening for many years and this being a London 2012 thread means we're going off topic a lot. It would get incredibly knotty though. It wouldn't be a case of us splitting into our seperate nations. We'd end up with a Team GB competing against a Team Scotland. Presumably Scottish athletes would be allowed to choose which team they represented just as Northern Irish athletes are permitted to. It's clear, that as a poltical football for the SNP,* it could backfire if you get the likes of Chris Hoy choosing Team GB over Team Scotland; as he would almost certainly do*.


His popuarlity would absolutely plummet if he was to do that, let's be honest - I've not really got strong feelings either way on this one, but I can see where both sides are coming from.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Who will open up the Games?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Who will open up the Games?


I'm not sure but I would expect the Queen herself to do that.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Meanwhile back at the ranch..................


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

From the Canadian press:

*London landmarks for 2012 Games*

*The guts of the 2012 Olympics will take place at the sprawling Olympic park currently rising of the squalor that once was one of the most run-down areas of East London.*

The glory will come from the legendary landmarks throughout the historic city, iconic images to beam out to the world as the Games travel to the United Kingdom for the first time in more than six decades.

Two years from now, London’s Summer Olympics will have just wrapped up, ending what will be an ambitious and expensive effort for the bustling metropolitan area of more than 13 million people. 

From tennis finals at Wimbledon, to archery at the storied Lord’s Cricket Ground, to a marathon course winding past Buckingham Palace and many of the city’s historic sites, it promises to be a spectacular show. 

Best yet, two years out organizers believe they are in a strong position to live up to their promises. 

“Overall, we are in great shape,” said Lord Sebastien Coe, the two-time Olympic gold medallist in the 1,500 metres and now the chairman of the London organizing committee. “We have raised record sums of money in probably one of the most difficult economic climates there could possibly have been.”

Indeed, organizers are enthusiastically trumpeting their projections that the 9.3 billion pound ($15.2 billion) Olympic project is both on schedule and on budget. 

Granted, original financial estimates almost tripled shortly after London was awarded the Games in 2005, beating out Paris and New York, among others. And once the budget was set, the global economy went into the loo, ensuring that finances would match logistics among the massive challenges to creating a successful Games in a city so old, complex and densely populated.

Though London will be the first city to play host to a Summer Games for a third time, it has been a while and the first time the city truly won a bid to do so. 

The Olympics were first held here in 1908 as an emergency replacement for Rome, which had to bow out because of the eruption of Mount Vesuvius in 1906.

In 1948, London received the Games again, essentially as an act of good faith after losing the event in 1944 which had been cancelled because of World War II. The latter was the first Olympics to have any live television exposure, just one example of how the world and city will have vastly changed this time ‘round. 

Transportation and security have the potential to be enormous headaches in a city where no significant new roads can be built and terrorism is an ongoing threat.

As well, any modern Games needs a concentrated area of facilities, difficult to construct in a city where wide expanses of available real estate disappeared decades ago. The solution was to seize a part of the city in desperate need of a facelift, which brings us to London’s Olympic Park, currently going up at a torrid pace. 

A recent tour showed progress well ahead of schedule with more than 8,000 workers on site this day. In the promotional language of London organizers, it is the biggest build in the shortest period of time in British history. 

The 80,000-seat Olympic Stadium already has 2,000 seats fitted and the basic structure in place. The aquatics centre has a roof, as does the cycling velodrome and all other major buildings. All this on a site that less than three years ago was an eyesore industrial wasteland rotting on contaminated soil.

*“Construction is on time and it’s on budget, how often do you get to say that about builders?” Paul Deighton, the CEO of the London organizing committee (LOCOG), said at the recent World Press Briefing in London. “We’re two thirds done. It has transformed this part of London and it’s going to be a terrific destination.”*

Helped by the optics of tangible progress in the great build, all signs point to it being just that. With Coe in charge, London 2012 has a very public face that resonates with what often can be a skeptical population and savage tabloid press.

“We have to put on a so show so we can (offer) a great experience with the sights and all the city has to offer,” said Deighton, who soon will oversee the initial phase of selling some eight million tickets.

Different Olympic cities accentuate their show in different ways, usually through key positioning of television cameras of various global TV rightsholders. In 2004, images of the Acropolis provided a stunning backdrop. In Beijing, it was the brilliant architecture of the Bird’s Nest Stadium and Water Cube aquatics facility, in Vancouver, the picturesque waterfront.

With other venues spread out around the city, London will sell itself away from the Olympic Park as well. A massive Shakespeare festival is planned during the Games while street parties and huge outdoor screens in public areas will allow locals and tourists unlucky enough to get tickets keep up on the action.

Two years may seem like an eternity, but with no Winter Games or World Cup in the interim, London is up next. 

*“The (goal),” says Coe, “is to have a memorable Games in the eyes of millions of people around the world.” *

*A SECOND HOME FOR CANADIANS*

The tether to the British monarchy may be gradually loosening with time, but there’s no doubt that London 2012 will feel like an over ‘ome Games for many Canadians.

The Queen and the United Kingdom still resonate throughout the Commonwealth, ensuring that these Olympics will have a special appeal both for those watching in Canada and the athletes competing under the Maple Leaf.

“For Canadians going to London, in many ways it will be like going home,” said Vancouver Olympic organizing committee chairman John Furlong, who now heads up Canada’s Own The Podium program. “The culture, obviously, is very much like ours so it will be one of the easier countries for Canada to compete in.

“We have friends in London.” 

London has plenty of acquaintances in Canada, as well. 

As with most venues to inherit the Olympic flame, London organizers were close observers in Vancouver and Whistler. In particular, they took note of the closing of streets in downtown Vancouver as well as security and media operations.

In the transition, Furlong says several key figures in the VANOC operation have been employed by its London equivalent, LOCOG (The London Organizing Committee for the Olympic Games.)

*MASCOTS A TRIBUTE TO BRITAIN*

The ancient Olympics have their roots in Greece, but Brits aren’t shy about shouting out their role in the creation of the modern version.

Though the founding of the Games as we know them are widely attributed to Frenchman Pierre de Coubertin, he was said to be heavily influenced by a visit to the Much Wenlock Games in Shropshire, to the west of London.

Those Games, organized by Dr. William Penny Brookes, featured a mix of track and field events as well as local sports with the added flair of flag-bearers and other ceremonies so much a part of what we see these days at the Olympics.

Throughout his time helping create and grow the modern Olympic movement, De Coubertin was diligent to point out the role the quaint English event had in the evolution.

“If the Olympics exist today,” De Coubertin said later in his life, “the praise should go not to a Greek, but to Dr. Brookes of Wenlock.”

That heritage will be a theme trumpeted in the buildup to 2012 - in fact one of the official mascots for the London Games has been christened Wenlock.

The other mascot - Mandeville - is a tribute to Britain’s role in laying the early groundwork for the Paralympics. The UK was the unofficial founder of the movement in 1948 when a competition was held between World War II soldiers recovering from spinal chord injuries at Stoke-Mandeville Hospital.

“I speak with some emotion here ... one of the things we are very proud about in the United Kingdom is that the Paralympic Games were born in this country in 1948,’” said Sebastian Coe, the London 2012 chairman. “It has grown from that in an extraordinary way.”

http://www.torontosun.com/sports/othersports/2010/08/13/15014436.html


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Water flowing at London 2012 Canoe Slalom venue*

WATCH VIDEO

Water is now flowing at the Lee Valley White Water Canoe Centre, the venue for the London 2012 Canoe Slalom events. The venue is on track to be completed later this year and will be the first brand new 2012 venue to be finished.










Construction work on the new lake and competition courses has been completed allowing water to begin flowing at the venue and testing work to start on the canoe courses. Works on the internal areas of the two-storey facility building and landscaping works are underway.

Olympic Delivery Authority Chairman John Armitt said: ‘With water flowing down the courses at the White Water Centre we are getting our first look at the facilities that the world’s best canoeists will compete on in 2012. With the venue due to be completed later this year, we are also on track to deliver an early sporting legacy for the East of England region well before the Games begin.’

Before and after 2012, the venue will be owned and managed by Lee Valley Regional Park Authority as a sporting and leisure facility for canoeing and white-water rafting, as well as a major competition and training venue for elite events.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Good, would be good to make a splash in that crystal clean water.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*London 2012 Olympics media centre revealed*

*Thousands of international journalists coming to London to cover the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games are to be housed in the centre of the city, Mayor Boris Johnson has announced. The One Great George Street conference centre will be available 24-hours a day offering live broadcasting areas, additional offices for photographers and in-house dining facilities. The Mayor hopes by accommodating journalists so centrally it will give London the chance to showcase itself to the world.*










At each Olympiad the National Olympic Committees collectively accredit around 25,000 journalists and other representatives from international media organisations to cover the Games, giving them access to the Olympic Park Media Centre and International Broadcast Centre. However, thousands more journalists, without accreditation, will also descend on the capital to report on the Games and wider celebrations in London.

The London Media Centre will have workspaces for over 250 journalists, with press conference facilities to sit 200 members of media. Its location means journalists will be able to attend Olympic events as well as experience London as a place to visit, live, study and do business.

*'Biggest party'*

The media will be just a 10-minute walk from a host of London attractions, from its internationally renowned bars, clubs and restaurants, to its great museums and world class theatres. They are also a short journey to Games venues such as Horse Guards Parade and the Live Sites in Hyde Park and on the South Bank. Westminster Tube station is a five -minute walk, from where they can travel direct to the Olympic Park on the Jubilee Line.

The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: "London has the best and most diverse leisure and cultural offering of any city in the world. Whether it is relaxing in one of our famous parks or squares or experiencing London's unrivalled nightlife all our guests in 2012, be they spectators, athletes, media or organisers, will be truly spoilt for choice. Journalists joining us for these historic days in the summer of 2012 are now guaranteed a central working base in the heart of all the action. A stone's throw from the London Media Centre lie some of the capital's most iconic shots and locations, ready to be beamed into homes across the globe. I look forward to welcoming our visitors in 2012 and joining with them for the biggest party London has ever seen."










*Welcome the world*

Christopher Wyld, Director of the Foreign Press Association, said: "The Foreign Press Association in London looks forward to working closely with the Mayor and Visit London to make sure that visiting journalists get every opportunity to see what a diverse and exciting city London is before, during and after the 2012 Games.

"London is one of the great media hubs of the world and the central location of the London Media Centre will provide yet another opportunity to welcome foreign journalists to the United Kingdom and help them gain access to the people they want to meet and the places they want to see".

To help all visitors to travel smoothly around the city up to 8,000 London Ambassadors will be located at key points across the city providing information and assistance to everybody needing help and support during their stay for the Games. These volunteers will be in addition to the 70,000 Games Makers that London 2012 organisers will be recruiting to help at Games venues.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/people_and_places/2012/newsid_8918000/8918350.stm


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> *Olympic Stadium*
> 
> londo2012.com


Wowwww... The Olympic Stadium is beautiful :cheers:
Loved...


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

what are the doing in the river around the stadium? either cleaning it or putting something green into it!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Plan to create green space on Olympic village site*









*More than 2,000 trees will be planted as part of the landscaping*

*Plans to create parks and play areas for residents who will move into homes in the Olympic Park after the 2012 Games have been unveiled.*
Work on almost 3,000 homes in the Athletes' Village in east London will start once athletes and officials have moved out.

Ten hectares of parkland and wetlands, with more than 2,000 trees and 100,000 plants, will complement the properties. 

There will also be new cycling facilities, play and picnic areas.

*Wildlife habitats*

The Athletes' Village, which is adjacent to the Olympic Park, will accommodate athletes and officials during the Olympic and Paralympic Games.

The first stage of landscaping works in the village is under way to create a 2.5 hectare wetlands park that will feature ponds and marshlands with pathways and seating areas. 

Extensive planting and new trees will create a "green canopy" through the area and help create new wildlife habitats.

This is in addition to landscaping in the Olympic Park to create the largest urban park in the UK for more than a century.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11060711


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Plans unveiled for new parks, trees and green open spaces to support new homes in Athletes' Village*

24 Aug 2010
london2012.com

*Plans for thousands of new trees, new parks, play areas and open spaces to support the new homes being delivered in the Athletes’ Village site were unveiled by the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) today.*

The announcement comes as the first stage of landscaping work is now underway in the Village site with the creation of an extensive wetlands park.

The Athletes’ Village, which lies adjacent to the Olympic Park, will accommodate athletes and officials during the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games. After the Games the Village will deliver the legacy of 2,818 new homes for east London, of which 1,379 will be affordable, owned and managed by Triathlon Homes.

Together with the new homes being built, the landscaping and public realm project in the Village site will create 10 hectares of new parklands, wetlands, and open space featuring more than 2,000 new trees and over 100,000 wetland and wild flower plants.

The open space areas between the new homes will be interspersed with play areas, cycling facilities, picnic and recreation spaces for use by the new and existing local communities. The new green open spaces in the Athletes’ Village are in addition to the extensive landscaping works already well underway in the Olympic Park site to create one of the largest new urban parks in the UK for over 100 years.

The first stage of landscaping works in the Village is now underway with the creation of a 2.5 hectare wetlands park that will feature a series of ponds and marshlands with pathways and seating areas throughout. Extensive planting and new trees will create a ‘green canopy’ through the area and help create new wildlife habitats.

ODA Chairman John Armitt said: 'The Athletes’ Village will not only deliver essential new homes for Londoners, it will create new parks, trees, play areas and open spaces that can be enjoyed by new and existing communities for generations to come. The construction of the Village is firmly on track and with landscaping works now underway, we will start to see a series of new green open spaces take shape between the new homes being built.'

Seb Coe, Chair of the London 2012 Organising Committee, said: 'We recognise the importance of the public realm in our plans for the Village. The overall calm environment is crucially important to an athlete away from the venues and the crowds of the Games. The mature designs planned demonstrate that we care about athlete well being by creating a peaceful oasis. The Village has a permanence and maturity and will have the same lasting impact on its residents after the Games.'

Mayor of London Boris Johnson said: 'I am determined that London becomes the world’s best big city and that means creating fabulous places to visit and relax. We are already investing millions greening our capital, from the planting of thousands of new trees to a major programme delivering new and improved public spaces. So it is great to see new green and open space emerging from this long neglected part of London and helping to transform the look and feel of this great city.'

The landscaping and public realm project in the Athletes’ Village will include:
New parks

* A series of interconnected park areas throughout the Village site including:
* A typical London square with an orchard of traditional British fruit trees.
* A formal square in front of the Chobham Academy school with seating areas and a gathering space that can be used for holding markets.
* A main public open space area at the heart of the Village with large areas for sitting, picnicking and recreation.
* A garden area with a central pathways meandering between three interconnected ponds as water features.

New wetlands area

* Work is now underway on a large ecology wetlands park to the south-west corner of the Village site, which leads directly into the wider Olympic Park site.
* Wetlands park features three ponds and two marshland areas, with pathways and seating areas throughout. A large wildflower lawn area scattered with trees will create a picnic area.
* More than 700 new trees to create a ‘gateway’ into the wetlands area and a ‘green canopy’ throughout.
* Native trees will be used including field maple, common alder, silver birch, black poplar, aspen, English oak, hornbeam and a variety of willow species.
* Planting will include more than 70,000 wild flower and aquatic plants.
* 60 bird boxes to be installed and new habitats created for a range of species including dragonflies, butterflies, swifts, swallows, martins, kingfishers and bats.

New play areas and cycle facilities

* Park areas interspersed with children’s play areas, including a neighbourhood play area in the centre of the Village site with various play equipment and a sheltered seating area.
* A cycle network throughout the Athletes' Village site, integrated into the surrounding London Cycle Network, together with cycle parking spaces.

New trees and wetland plants

* More than 2,000 new trees, over 100,000 wetland and wild flower plants, and large areas of wild flower meadows and lawns.
* Wildflower, tree and hedge planting designed to progress from the natural landscape of the wetlands areas in the west of the site to the more urban areas of Stratford and Leyton to the east.
* Landscaping planned to flow diagonally from the north-east to south-west of the Village site and forming a visual connection towards the Olympic Park and the City of London to the south west of the site.
* Planting to form tree-lined avenues around the main streets and roads in the Village, including nearly two hundred semi-mature London plane trees, with groups of trees brought together in more parkland areas.
* A range of tree sizes and species planted throughout to add variety.

The various landscaping and public realm elements in the Athletes' Village will be delivered in phases between now and the Spring of 2012. Construction work started on the Athletes’ Village in June 2008 and more than three-quarters of the residential plots in the Village are now structurally complete. The structure of the world-class new education campus being built in the Village, Chobham Academy, is nearing completion and work is well underway on the state-of-the-art new Polyclinic in the Village that will provide healthcare facilities for existing local communities and the new residents that will live in the Village after 2012.

Triathlon Homes (a joint venture company established by First Base and housing associations Southern Housing Group and East Thames Group) has purchased 1,379 of the new homes in the Athletes’ Village which will become available as affordable housing after 2012. The aim is to create affordable, high quality homes for local people which are intrinsic to the regeneration of the area and to ensure a successful legacy for Stratford and the wider east London community after the Games.























































http://www.london2012.com/press/med...and-green-open-spaces-to-support-new-home.php


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*London 2012 Olympic marathon set to start and finish at the Mall*

-- _Link to Guardan article_ --








*The route for the marathon at the London 2012 Olympic Games is likely to start and finish at the Mall in a departure from tradition, though a final decision has yet to be made.*

Several different courses are under consideration and it is hoped the consultation process will be completed by the end of the month. However, the London Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (Locog) is understood to have a strong preference for the proposal that uses the Mall as its centrepiece. Running from Buckingham Palace to Trafalgar Square and featuring Admiralty Arch, Locog believes the ceremonial route will provide the marathon with an iconic backdrop.

Traditionally, the event has finished at the Games' main stadium and the original plan plotted a path from Tower Bridge to the Olympic Stadium in Stratford, east London. But Locog is eager to incorporate as many London landmarks as possible and favour the Mall, which is also the finish line for the annual London Marathon.

The Locog director of venues and infrastructure, James Bulley, however, today stressed discussions over the course are still ongoing. "No final decision over the marathon has been made at this point," he said. "We're still working with the international federation and various technical bodies to understand exactly what will be best for London 2012.

"A number of different routes and scenarios are being examined at the moment. We have some preferred scenarios and we're working those through with the international federations. We have to strike a balance between factors such as the implications for traffic and road closures on the day and getting people around to other events.

"We also want to use as many iconic locations in the route as possible and, of course, it has to work well for all the athletes. The fact it traditionally finishes at the stadium is a consideration. The stadium has been designed to accommodate it and finishing there remains one of the options."


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic Stadium*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4954644230/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Worth pointing out that there is now a webcam showing the inside of the velodrome and the building of the track:

http://www.london2012.com/webcams/index.php


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Progressing fast on the velodrome, is it due for an early completion as there's no way they targetting a simple pre-games handover in 18-20 months at the rate they're going.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The velodrome was always slated as the first venue to be completed in the Park. I don't think they're ahead of schedule.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*'Jaw-dropping’ 2012 Olympics displays to dazzle visitors*

*Boris Johnson has revealed plans to deliver a “jaw-dropping” visitor experience during the Olympics.*

Inflatable boxers will float over the capital's skyline; a giant arch in the shape of a high-jumper will cross the Westway and a zip-wire is proposed for Trafalgar Square to add to the party atmosphere.

The Thames will be transformed into a dazzling Olympic display with new lighting for Tower Bridge and along the river banks. And a new boardwalk is planned for Southwark to make the south bank more accessible in time for the Games.

The Mayor also hopes the Royal Barge commissioned for the Queen's Diamond Jubilee in 2012 will carry the Olympic torch on its final leg from Westminster to the Olympic Park in Stratford on the day of the opening ceremony.

Mr Johnson outlined his proposals at an Olympic summit attended by 2012 sponsors and marketing experts.

Keynote speakers at the summit, which was organised by the Evening Standard, were editor Geordie Greig and Sebastian Coe, chairman of the 2012 organising committee, Locog.

Mr Johnson said: “We are looking at the sort of things that are going to make the visitors' jaws drop and leave a lasting memory of the Games. Everyone knows this is the most exciting thing we are going to do in London in our lifetimes and we are incredibly privileged to be engaged in this project.”

About £30 million has been earmarked in the Olympic budget for dressing the capital but cash from sponsors, who have paid £600 million for promotional rights, could ensure a real impact — and perhaps leave a permanent legacy, he said. 

Lord Coe said the Standard, which reported on the 1908 and 1948 London Olympics, would become the first host city newspaper to cover three Games.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-2012-olympics-displays-to-dazzle-visitors.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Velodrome*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961210981/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Basketball Arena*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961199655/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961200097/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic Village*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961793662/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961796206/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961796610/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961802862/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/4961208539/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*London 2012 Olympics proving to be a winner for business*









*Two years to go: An analysis by The Daily Telegraph of stock exchange announcements shows that the Olympics is already affecting British business.* 

*London won the right to host the 2012 Olympics with the economy booming and the FTSE 100 at 5,229. Five years later, following one of the deepest recessions in history and with the stock market still struggling to clear 5,500, the value of the Games to British businesses has evolved to an extent few could have imagined. *

As the banking system teetered on the edge of collapse in late 2008, Tessa Jowell, then the Olympics Minister, questioned whether London's bid to host the Games would turn out to be a costly mistake. "Had we known what we know now, would we have bid for the Olympics? Almost certainly not," she said. The £9.3bn bill was steep for a country whose national debt was heading for the one trillion pounds mark. 

However, as the UK edges ever closer to July 2012, John Armitt, chairman of the Olympic Delivery Authority, insists the Games will be a "fillip" to the economy and that the recession has been a "curate's egg" for the project. 

Speaking in an interview with The Daily Telegraph he said: "When we won the Olympics the economy was booming but within about six months the reverse was true. Without the recession it [construction of the Olympic venues] would have been challenging in terms of inflation and getting labour on site. But equally, we wouldn't have had to use our contingency fund for the Olympic Village." 

Armitt joined the ODA in September 2007 from Network Rail, where as chief executive he presided over the rebuilding of Britain's railways – but at more than double the costs to the taxpayer. 

As chairman of the ODA, he is responsible for overseeing construction of the venues and infrastructure that will host the Olympics. Today, 10,000 workers are on-site at the Olympic Park in Stratford, and the ODA aims to hand the keys over to the organising committee, Locog, late next year. 

"Our biggest achievement is doing what we said we would do," says Armitt, insisting construction remains on-time and on-budget. 

*An analysis by The Daily Telegraph of stock exchange announcements shows that the Olympics is already affecting British business. In 2010, 29 listed British companies have referred to the 2012 Olympics as having a material positive impact. *

This includes 10 companies involved in construction such as WS Atkins, the engineering design provider to the Games, but also businesses in transport, retail and other industries. 

For example, Hornby, the model manufacturer, has launched its first range of London 2012 products, while William Sinclair Holdings, a horticulture group, has won a contract to provided soil to the Olympic Park. 

Although a spokesman for William Sinclair declined to comment due to ODA restrictions, it is believed the company has been tasked with producing different soils capable of hosting the array of global flowers planned for the Park. 

*Six property companies have also already stated they expect to benefit from the Olympics. For example, Telford Homes, the housing developer, says the regeneration around the Park is boosting demand for new homes in East London, while Capital & Counties owns Earls Court Exhibition Centre, which will host the volleyball tournament. *

Overall, according to a study for the Government by PricewaterhouseCoopers in 2005, the Olympics will boost the London economy by £5.9bn and the rest of the UK by a further £1.9bn. 

Outside London, £1.1bn of the benefit will come during the event itself as tourists arrive in the country. But for London, the overwhelming majority of the benefits – £3.4bn – will come before the Games, with £1.6bn after it. This is primarily due to spending on construction. 

But while the billion pound figures look impressive, the survey suggests that as a percentage of GDP the impact of the Games is limited. In 2012, for example, the Olympics are forecast to add just 0.066pc to the UK economy and 0.258pc to London. 

Mark Ambler, a director in the economics team at PwC who produced the report, says the recession means those figures now represent a significant underestimation. "It has changed for two reasons," he said. "The Games will cost more than foreseen but also the value of the spending is greater than foreseen." 

When the Olympic contracts were first tendered, private companies' order books were overflowing and their appetite to work on high-profile public projects had been damaged by debacles at Wembley and the Millennium Dome. 

However, following the credit crisis, the ODA contracts have emerged as valuable and stable work due to construction halting elsewhere in the UK. 

Armitt and his team have learned from previous public project failures, introducing target price contracting as a way of boosting the relationship between the client and contractor. This agreement means a design-and-build price is agreed prior to construction, with the ODA and contractor then sharing any upside or downside. 

*So far, the ODA has issued 1,300 contracts worth £5bn. Of those, 98pc have been won by British companies – with most based in the South East, Midlands and the North West – while small and medium-sized businesses have secured 65pc of the work. *

"One of things that worried us was with the recession was that we could have failures [in the supply chain]," Armitt explains. "We have tried to get an environment where we help people." 

*As yet, no Olympic contractor or sub-contractor has gone bust. Companies have been helped by the ODA pledging to make payments within 18 days rather than the industry standard of 30, and by pushing tier one contractors to pay promptly. *

According to Mr Armitt, the ODA has also been careful not to "overload" businesses with too many contracts. 

However, the recession has still scarred the Olympics. The ODA is having to build the £1bn Olympic Village and £350m media centre itself because the private sector was unable to raise the funds, while land sales are expected to raise £150m less than expected because of falling values. 

The Olympics has also failed to escape public spending cuts. The Coalition Government has shaved £27m from the ODA budget, although Armitt insists these savings will be found without changing the nature of the venues or infrastructure. 

With £300m of contracts still to be awarded – including construction of the BMX and shooting facilities –future challenges still lay ahead. Terminal 5 and the Millennium Dome, Armitt warns, are haunting examples of complex projects that were successfully constructed but suffered damaging publicity on completion because of operational problems. 

"It is critical for us that we don't fall over in the next nine months," he cautions. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...pics-proving-to-be-a-winner-for-business.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*2012 Official Count Down Clock*










*Plans for a giant clock in Trafalgar Square counting down the time until the start of the 2012 Games are set to be approved by the City of Westminster*.

The proposals do not specify who designed the clock, which is set to be approved on Thursday, just days before the start of London Design Festival.

The 6.5m-high structure, developed by the London Organising Committee of the Olympic Games (Locog) and sponsored by Omega, will have a concrete base and will be clad in brushed stainless steel. It will sit in the north-west corner of the square from 15 March 2011 to mark the 500 day deadline to the start of the Games.

For night time viewing it will feature LED lighting strips of varying colour, while the digital clocks and Olympic and Paralympic logos will also be illuminated.

Planners at the council admitted “there is much to take issue with in terms of design” citing its “asymmetrical position, its substantial height, the cladding materials and the illumination” as inappropriate, but recommended its approval because of the exceptional circumstances.

English Heritage declined to respond to the planning application, with just two bodies – the Westminster Society and the Thorney Island Society – raising objections.

The countdown clock is a stalwart of pre-Olympic marketing in host cities – Beijing placed its version in Tiananmen Square - and the council believes it will become a tourist attraction.

Subject to approval, London’s will remain in place until the end of the Paralympic Games and will finally be removed on 14 September 2012.

from http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/uk/olympic-clock-set-for-trafalgar-square/5005658.article


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*The Velodrome*

london2012.com


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

PortoNuts said:


> *Olympic Village*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


block homes?

how come they have no balconies...not sure i would want to spend a million dollars for a home with no balcony. bye bye


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Cycling velodrome is fantastic! Great job!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic Village*

by *astrimole*.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympics showcase: translating the architects' vision for the Aquatics Centre*

-- _Link to The Engineer article_ --










Compared with some recent Olympics, London’s games will be a stripped-down affair. The organisers decided to avoid the architectural fantasias of Beijing’s improbable Bird’s Nest Stadium and shimmering Water Cube in place of more utilitarian buildings, exemplified by the no-frills bowl of the athletics stadium now looming above Stratford Olympic Park.

However, top-notch architecture is on display, most notably in the Aquatics centre. Perched to the west of the stadium across the Plaza where 250,000 visitors will enter the park every day, the building’s swooping roof spreads its winged form over three pools (one for the main swimming events, one for diving and one for practice purposes in the basement) and 18,000 spectators. The design, by Anglo-Iraqi architect Zaha Hadid, was chosen in a competition. It will be the first of her projects to be built in her home country.

But the striking roof, with its three-dimensional curves, presented a real challenge to the engineers who had to realise Hadid’s design. Measuring 160m in length and 90m in width, it appears to float unsupported above the pools and seating. How do you build a structure like that? And worse, how do you build it in a recession, under the scrutiny of an organising body determined to pare costs down as much as possible, and pressure from the media determined to seize upon any evidence of extravagance?

Addressing a recent meeting organised by the Royal Academy of Engineering, project director Stuart Frazer of Balfour Beatty said that there were many challenges on the site. ’First, there was the remediation from the site’s use pre-war and into the 1950s and 1960s - Stratford used to be a big railway town and there were the remains of facilities for manufacturing steam locomotives and carriages,’ he added. ’We then inherited the remediated site in June 2008 to start work, much of which had to be carried out below the water table. That presented another problem: there are two tunnels that run immediately below our site, 20m underground.’ Known as the PLUG (power line underground) tunnels, these carry electricity to the north end of the site.

However, the roof presented the biggest challenge: a highly complex structure, it also serves as a showpiece for British architecture. Part of the problem was that the competition was actually part of the London 2012 bidding process and was therefore designed before the games were assigned to London, according to Mike King, an associate director of engineering consultancy Arup, who led the project to build the aquatics centre. ’This was to show the International Olympics Committee [IOC] that London was serious about the games and was prepared to invest in cutting-edge architecture,’ he said. However, once the games were won, it became obvious that certain parts of the design would need to be rethought.










The design presented to the IOC showed the venue in games and legacy modes, but there wasn’t much difference between the two. ’For the games mode, it was a case of tucking in the seating under the roof, then, after, the Olympics installing a new facade some distance back from where it had been during the event,’ added King. ’And that was how the design looked in 2005. After that, we went back and looked at where the focus should be. The advice was that we should focus on the legacy and think about how we could adapt that for the Olympics.’

This meant that the size of the roof was reduced, cutting back the overhanging wings to a scale more in proportion with the building’s post-games capacity. The seating was also redesigned, from sweeping curves to a right-angled grid that was easier and cheaper to model and build.

The focus then came back to the roof. ’One of the key things in the project was the reduction in risk, or the perception of risk, so the ODA created a dialogue process where the design team would sit down with potential contractors to instil confidence that the scheme was buildable,’ explained King. The result of this was that architects and engineers spent approximately four months revisiting the design to make the structure less complex, while retaining its distinctive shape.

In the previous design, the two arches that form the winged side sections of the roof transferred forces into the ground. ’There was a huge thrust into the ground and we had a tie buried in the substructure beneath the ground to cope with that,’ he added. The roof itself was to be built from support beams that followed its double-curved shape.

This part of the design did not survive the rethink. Even with its reduced scale, the roof was still huge and had to sit on main supports that were only 22m wide, and the wings overhang these supports on both sides. ’If you draw a line down from the tip of the roof, you have a 27m overhang from your last line of support, bang in the middle of this 120m span,’ said King.

The result was a structure formed from two-dimensional roof trusses that travel from the front to the back of the roof’s long axis, perpendicular to the wings. These are made from sections of fabricated steel, all of the same dimensions, to ensure that all the nodes - where the trusses are fixed to other sections - are the same. The wings are still arches but, rather than transferring thrust into the ground, they are connected to in-plane trusses and transfer their weight via tie into the central trusses. ’It’s an elegant, closed form in that all the forces are contained within the roof,’ added King.

The complex three-dimensional curve of the roof is created by the purlins, which run perpendicular to the trusses, but even these only have to be curved in one dimension. ’If you look at the top surface, which is clad in aluminium, and the bottom, which is clad in timber, we get that great seductive curve from simple 2D elements that are universal beam sections - cheap and cheerful, if you like, because it’s economical and easily fabricated.’

The roof is supported on spherical bearings, fixed at one end and sliding at the other. One allows movement longitudinally but not laterally, which helps the structure to withstand the wind; the other two can slide in both directions.

Balfour Beatty found the new design relatively simple to work with, said Frazer. ’We had visions of erecting the roof on the floor and lifting it, but it’s 11m high at its highest point, so that wasn’t practical,’ he said. ’We made the steel pieces flat, lying on their sides, then towed them down to the site and lifted them onto three trestles that provided temporary propping.’

Two years ahead of the games and the roof is complete, with pods containing security cameras, lights and speakers ready to be installed in the space between the outer and inner cladding. Inside, the warm timber panels of the roof will form a smooth, uninterrupted curve.

’Come 2012, we’ll have a series of venues that are a testament to UK construction and engineering,’ said Frazer.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Ill take good architecture over architectural fantasies any day.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *First tile laid in London 2012 Olympics swimming pool*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11391500


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Qatr should bid.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

SSCaddict said:


> actually it became 19 because for every second infra projects there was a different agency i tell yo how it was
> 
> see a flyover/underpass was made by a agency then we make there has to be agency who would remove the underground water pipes,electricity wires,telephone wires and internet facilities so you have 4-5 agencies working for a flyover
> 
> ...


Which is exactly why an ODA should be made compulsory.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: Games chiefs reveal ticket prices*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ympics-Games-chiefs-reveal-ticket-prices.html


----------



## Athinaios (Mar 15, 2008)

Prices for Opening Ceremony starts at £20.12 then £150, £995, £1600, £2012:nuts: For Closing: £20.12 then £150, £20.12 then £150, £655, £995, £1500....well it's time to save some money!


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Those prices are a joke!

For a comparrison, I was at Hampden on tuesday night to watch Scotland playing the world champions - with 9 of the 11 that started the World Cup Final just a few months ago on show. My ticket cost me £25 (the cheapest was about £15 for an adult ticket in the familly end - the most expensive £35. To watch, arguably, the best team of all time.

Tickets for the Olympic football tournament at Hampden are £20, £30 and *£50*. For an Under-23 tournament that is, quite simply, extortionate. It may be a 'once in a lifetime oppertunity', but at those prices I think I will be saying no thanks*. They will struggle to sell 5,000, let alone 50,000 at those prices.

(*unless the 'GB' team are scheduled to play at Hampden, in which case I will be part of a capacity crowd supporting the 'other team' - but that is another matter)


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

lwa said:


> Those prices are a joke!
> 
> For a comparrison, I was at Hampden on tuesday night to watch Scotland playing the world champions - with 9 of the 11 that started the World Cup Final just a few months ago on show. My ticket cost me £25 (the cheapest was about £15 for an adult ticket in the familly end - the most expensive £35. To watch, arguably, the best team of all time.
> 
> ...


Well, then. Let's hope that the GB team doesn't get to play at Hampden, so that a sadly predictable section of Scottish opinion doesn't get the opportunity to display its immaturity (and insecurity) to the world.

The fact that there will be no Scottish, Welsh or Northern Irish players in the team is entirely down to your own FAs' intransigence.


----------



## anukris (Oct 3, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/7635353.stm

Funding problems for 2012 Olympics.. if the economic down trend continues the government plans of taking the funds from contingency funds may not happen .. what a pity.

Let see how can UK cope up with fund management. Where is all that money gone that you looted through out the world? Bring it out people


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ :weird:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

what???


> The original budget for the 2012 Olympics was£3.4bn but this was increased to £9.3bn last year.


 :nuts:

btw how many tickets were sold in beijing 2008??


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Guys and Girls. If you are here to cause trouble you will simply be booted out.

Thanks. Go well.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

JimB said:


> Well, then. Let's hope that the GB team doesn't get to play at Hampden, so that a sadly predictable section of Scottish opinion doesn't get the opportunity to display its immaturity (and insecurity) to the world.
> 
> The fact that there will be no Scottish, Welsh or Northern Irish players in the team is entirely down to your own FAs' intransigence.


you are aware that the bodies representing fans of ALL FOUR home nations (yes, the FSF in England included) have been vocal in their opposition to this? Infact, very few 'football fans' in britain support this - very few football fans care about (or even know anything of) Olympic football, and none of them want to see their own national team risked for the sake of an under 23 tournament.

And the fact that the English FA have decided they have the right to select a team to represent GB (even before the whole argument surrounding the team started) is, quite frankly, insulting to football supporters in Scotland, Northern Ireland and Wales. 

Anyway, that's an argument that could (and indeed has and will) run and run - which has little to do with this thread, so I will leave it at that.


But the main point I was making is that, after criticism of Delhi, London cannot afford to have empty venues. And I can say with a fair degree of certainty that, at those prices, Hampden will be very empty. And I suspect the same will be true of other venues.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

lwa said:


> you are aware that the bodies representing fans of ALL FOUR home nations (yes, the FSF in England included) have been vocal in their opposition to this? Infact, very few 'football fans' in britain support this - very few football fans care about (or even know anything of) Olympic football, and none of them want to see their own national team risked for the sake of an under 23 tournament.
> 
> And the fact that the English FA have decided they have the right to select a team to represent GB (even before the whole argument surrounding the team started) is, quite frankly, insulting to football supporters in Scotland, Northern Ireland and Wales.


The Scottish, Welsh and NI FA chose not to take part, the Enlgish FA chose to take part. Theres no point of moaning about it now, they chose not to take part and you can't have it both ways. GB are only taking part because we are hosting, it won't happen again just a one off. 



lwa said:


> Anyway, that's an argument that could (and indeed has and will) run and run - which has little to do with this thread, so I will leave it at that.
> 
> 
> But the main point I was making is that, after criticism of Delhi, London cannot afford to have empty venues. And I can say with a fair degree of certainty that, at those prices, Hampden will be very empty. And I suspect the same will be true of other venues.


your loss. over a million people have registered interest in tickets, Brits tend to always pack out sporting venues even at previous Olympics. I want my tickets and i bet it will be sooooooooooooooo difficult to get the ones i want!!! :rant:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

anukris said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/7635353.stm
> 
> Funding problems for 2012 Olympics.. if the economic down trend continues the government plans of taking the funds from contingency funds may not happen .. what a pity.
> 
> Let see how can UK cope up with fund management. Where is all that money gone that you looted through out the world? Bring it out people


Stop smoking the strong stuff.

The article you have linked is dated September 2008..............................more than two years ago. And the Olympic village (like all London's other major Olympic construction projects) is now well on the way to completion - two years before the Games.

Seriously, fella, I'm sorry that the Delhi organizers made such a mess of the Commonwealth Games preparations and embarrassed your city (and country) as a result. The people of India deserved better than the incompetence of their officials. I sincerely hope that the various ****-ups did not detract too much from your enjoyment of the Games.

But please, don't be childish. You won't be able to turn the clock back on the debacle of Delhi's organization by starting to cause trouble on this thread and trying to claim that London will be similarly disorganized.

You'll only end up with egg on your face - especially if you continue to cite woefully and risibly out of date stories.

So do yourself a favour. Write something constructive or just hold your tongue. Okay?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

lwa said:


> you are aware that the bodies representing fans of ALL FOUR home nations (yes, the FSF in England included) have been vocal in their opposition to this? Infact, very few 'football fans' in britain support this - very few football fans care about (or even know anything of) Olympic football, and none of them want to see their own national team risked for the sake of an under 23 tournament.
> 
> And the fact that the English FA have decided they have the right to select a team to represent GB (even before the whole argument surrounding the team started) is, quite frankly, insulting to football supporters in Scotland, Northern Ireland and Wales.
> 
> ...


I couldn't give a monkeys what the FSF did or didn't say. They don't represent me and they don't represent 99.99% of football fans in England - whatever they might claim. They are a pompous talking shop with about as much clout as a fly with a feather.

Anyway, the point remains that all four home nations had the opportunity to contribute players to this one-off gathering of the UK's finest and only the English stepped forward. That you try, oh so predictably and chippily, to twist your national FAs' collective failure to enter into the spirit of the Olympics into an instance of the horrible English arrogantly riding roughshod over the sensibilities of your countries.........it's beyond sad and pathetic.

Seriously......man up, for ****'s sake, and stop being so bitter all your lives. Jeezus H Christ!


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

JimB said:


> I couldn't give a monkeys what the FSF said or didn't say. They don't represent me and they don't represent 99.99% of football fans in England - whatever they might claim. They are a pompous talking shop with about as much clout as a fly with a feather.
> 
> Anyway, the point remains that all four home nations had the opportunity to contribute players to this one-off gathering of the UK's finest and only the English stepped forward. That you try, oh so predictably and chippily, to twist your national FAs' collective failure to enter into the spirit of the Olympics into an instance of the horrible English arrogantly riding roughshod over the sensibilities of your countries.........it's beyond sad and pathetic.
> 
> Seriously......man up, for ****'s sake, and stop being so bitter all your lives. Jeezus H Christ!


I don't give a flying **** what other scots say I am quite frankly embarrassed by the attitude of the S, W & NI FAs over this one off once in a life time event.

What makes football so different where rugby, hockey, bowls, athletics and most other sports seem to be able to manage to have complimentary british and home nations representation without getting their knickers in a twist.

Iwa it is bitter, chip on the shoulder scots like you in the minority that give the rest of us a bad name. Now **** off and stop trolling what is a perfectly good thread!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

gorgu said:


> I don't give a flying **** what other scots say I am quite frankly embarrassed by the attitude of the S, W & NI FAs over this one off once in a life time event.
> 
> What makes football so different where rugby, hockey, bowls, athletics and most other sports seem to be able to manage to have complimentary british and home nations representation without getting their knickers in a twist.
> 
> Iwa it is bitter, chip on the shoulder scots like you in the minority that give the rest of us a bad name. Now **** off and stop trolling what is a perfectly good thread!


:applause:

I doffs my cap to you, sir!

I have loads of Scottish friends who feel exactly the same as you.

It's right that England and Scotland should have a sporting rivalry and that, more widely, there should be all sorts of cross border banter. It's just the ones that can't let go of the bitterness and chippiness that spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

To be fair FIFA handled the situation badly as well - one minute claiming a 2012 football team should go ahead and the next failing to give the Scottish FA the assurances they were looking for. Not having a GB team for 2012 was never an option but various organisations have had a hand in the fudged solution we now have. For what is an u23 tournament FIFA, the various FAs, Brown, Salmond, and a minority of seemingly militant fans should hang their heads in shame for politicising it to such an extent. It should never, ever have become the issue it did. The English FA weren't arrogant - they were simply the only ones willing to be involved by the end of it all. The Scottish and Welsh FAs were warming to the notion till Blatter started saying weird things so they shied away. So we have a fudged solution but don't conform to the Scottish default and paint England as the bad guys in this because, in truth, whilst all parties coild have handled it better, our FA shares the least of the blame.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

JimB said:


> Stop smoking the strong stuff.
> 
> The article you have linked is dated September 2008..............................more than two years ago. And the Olympic village (like all London's other major Olympic construction projects) is now well on the way to completion - two years before the Games.
> 
> ...


Yes, Delhi's preparations have been shambles but nevertheless, games have been a success. Our organisers have brought us bad name but our athletes have made us proud. London's run-up has been phenomenal and I hope that London turns out to be lucky for Indian athletes and they perform well there. I wish London all success in its endeavour to host best ever games(I am quite hopeful that London will leave behind Sydney to produce best Olympic games ever).


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

...aditya... said:


> Yes, Delhi's preparations have been shambles but nevertheless, games have been a success. Our organisers have brought us bad name but our athletes have made us proud. London's run-up has been phenomenal and I hope that London turns out to be lucky for Indian athletes and they perform well there. I wish London all success in its endeavour to host best ever games(I am quite hopeful that London will leave behind Sydney to produce best Olympic games ever).


Excellent post. I'm delighted that, in the end, the Commonwealth Games were a success for India - both in terms of your athletes and in terms of the venues.

As to London, if we can match Sydney, I'll be happy. The major area of concern for me is security (something that Delhi dealt with incredibly well).


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic Park Legacy*


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

^^
London 2012 olympic game = Jewdon 2012 olympic game


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

The prices at first glance are not that bad really, the key point is how many tickets are available at the cheaper range. If 75% of tckets are 200 pounds or more then things start getting less affordable to the majority.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

crazyalex said:


> ^^
> London 2012 olympic game = *Jewdon* 2012 olympic game


??

Careful, fella. Walking on thin ice, there.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Melb_aviator said:


> The prices at first glance are not that bad really, the key point is how many tickets are available at the cheaper range. If 75% of tckets are 200 pounds or more then things start getting less affordable to the majority.


Here's your answer:

_*Key facts on 2012 tickets*

»8.8 million tickets will be available for the Olympic Games.

»75% of these, 6.6million tickets, will go on sale to the public from March.

» The most expensive tickets will be £2012 for the opening ceremony and £725 for the 100m final. The cheapest will be £20 and less for concessions.

»90% of tickets will be priced at £100 or under.

»Two thirds of these tickets will be £50 or less.

»2.5 million tickets will be priced at £20 or under_

Overall, that compares quite favourably with previous Olympic Games and World Cups (according to the chart posted above) - especially bearing in mind that £19 for the cheapest ticket in Beijing equated to something like £300 for local Chinese (on the basis of average income).


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: England bid to host 2014 Hockey World Cup in Olympic Park*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...st-2014-Hockey-World-Cup-in-Olympic-Park.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic Park Energy Centre powers to finish line delivering sustainable legacy for 2012*

*The state-of-the-art Energy Centre in the Olympic Park was unveiled today by the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA). The building was officially opened by Mayor of London Boris Johnson, ODA Chief Executive David Higgins and Gérard Mestrallet, Chairman & CEO of GDF SUEZ who will own and operate the new facility.*










The Energy Centre will help reduce the carbon emissions of the Olympic Park and deliver an early legacy of sustainable energy across the site well before the Games begin. The project is the largest energy centre scheme to be built so far in the UK. 

The Energy Centre will provide an efficient low-carbon heating and cooling system across the site for the Games and for the new buildings and communities that will develop after 2012. The Energy Centre is now available to meet the heating and cooling requirements of venues and buildings across the Olympic Park.

Boris Johnson, Mayor of London said: 'It is an environmental imperative that we harness the delivery of 2012 Games to raise new standards of sustainability. Not only will this leverage in new skills and job opportunities for Londoners, but also help the transition towards a low carbon economy. It is a fantastic achievement that the Olympic Park will be powered locally. Not only will it generate electricity but the heat from that process will also be used to heat and cool buildings providing a valuable wider legacy for the vibrant new metropolitan quarter we are creating in east London. We want to encourage more energy centres such as this one through the London Green Fund, which will offer loans for innovative infrastructure projects.'

ODA Chief Executive David Higgins said: 'The opening of the Energy Centre is a significant milestone for the Olympic Park and demonstrates the sustainability features that underpin this project. The Energy Centre will deliver essential services throughout the Olympic Park well before the Games begin and ensure a lasting legacy of green power for generations to come. The delivery of this facility is a considerable achievement and sets a model for future urban regeneration schemes'

Andrew Altman, Chief Executive of the Olympic Park Legacy Company, said: 'The Energy Centre will be a core part of our long-term sustainability aims, meeting all future energy needs of the Olympic Park including the five new neighbourhoods that will be developed. Not only will it be more energy efficient by eliminating the need for boilers in each home, but it has the capacity to supply the areas surrounding the Park and, in turn, leave an even bigger legacy for east London.'

The facility will provide an efficient low-carbon heating and cooling system across the site for the Games and for the new buildings and communities that will develop after 2012, contributing towards the ODA’s overall target to reduce carbon emissions by 50% across the Olympic Park.

The Energy Centre will include a gas-fired Combined Cooling Heat & Power (CCHP) plant to capture the heat generated by electricity production. It will also include biomass-fired boilers using sustainable biomass fuels (woodchip) to generate heat and deliver low carbon energy. Cooling will be provided through a combination of electric, ammonia based chillers and absorption chillers which are driven by heat recovered from plant in the Energy Centre.

The Energy Centre has a flexible modular design, meaning that further capacity and new technology can be added as the area is developed after the Games and demand increases.

Emphasis has been put on the architectural designs of the energy centre to ensure it fits in with the design of the wider Olympic Park. The energy centre has been designed by John McAslan & Partners and reflects the Victorian heritage of the Olympic Park site as well as drawing inspiration from iconic London power stations such as Tate Modern (the former Bankside power station) and Battersea power station. Part of the utilities infrastructure will be housed within an existing Edwardian building which is being retained and renovated and will include space for a visitors’ centre to be added in the future.

The Energy Centre has been also been designed to be part of a wider ‘family’ of utility buildings on the Olympic Park, to join the electricity substation and sewer pumping station – these main utility buildings have all been designed to be ‘grounded in the earth’ with a solidity to give them a separate identity to the main sporting venues in the Olympic Park which are seen as lightweight and floating out of the ground.

Energy Centre fact file:

* The Energy Centre has been designed, financed and built by Cofely, subsidiary of GDF SUEZ, together with approximately 16km of community energy networks. It will be operated by Cofely, the energy services company of GDF SUEZ, for 40 years
* An initial capacity of 46.5 MW of heating and 16 MW of cooling
* The Energy Centre building is 45m tall at its highest point
* Equipment in the building includes five cooling towers, and two hot water boilers each weighing around 60 tons
* The Energy Centre will provide heating and cooling through 16km of Community Energy Networks across the Olympic Park
* An early legacy of sustainable and essential energy services
* The facility will use zero carbon renewable energy sources such as biomass
* The CCHP system has been designed to use recycled wastewater to cool the Energy Centre
* The community energy networks across the Olympic Park have been designed to operate at low temperatures, minimising energy losses
* Heating will be affordable, with mechanisms in place to ensure that supply costs less to end-users than traditional means
* A 2nd Energy Centre is being built in Stratford City to supply the new retail and commercial development
* The flexible modular building design avoids overcapacity in first phase of development but allows future technologies to be incorporated in the building as they are developed and as demand grows after 2012

http://www.london2012.com/press/med...ergy-centre-powers-to-finish-line-deliver.php


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Why the Olympic Park building site has become London's hot new tourist attraction*

*Building sites are not generally places that attract day-trippers but then the 2012 Olympic Park has more potential than your average development. Indeed, so popular is the work in progress proving that around 110,000 curious visitors have already descended on London's east end to have a nose around. On a sunny autumn afternoon, I joined a few of them - and some 10,000 men in hard hats - at what is turning out to be the capital's unlikely new tourist attraction...*










Pulling into Pudding Mill Station on the Docklands Light Railway, it is hard to avoid the Olympic Park, the train practically hovers right over the site. The raised line that leads from central London out to Stratford in the east is the kind of route a tourist bus would charge a fortune to ride, but for the price of a commuter train ticket you can fly right by the stadium and venues in all their glory. However, I have been told I can enjoy an even better view with a quick walk to the foot and cycle path known as the Greenway - a once-neglected passage considered far too dangerous to venture down but now revamped thanks to a wave of the Olympic wand.

The four-and-a-half mile route cuts across east London and borders the building site is currently Olympic Park, offering some great vantage points from which to see the new structures come to life. Known as the View Tube, the main lookout has been made all the more pleasant by a community-run cafe located in a bright green building made from recycled shipping containers - these are to be known as the 'Green Games' after all.



















It is not unusual to see groups on Blue Badge guided tours around the outskirts of the site making a quick pitstop en masse at the cafe to enjoy bargain bacon butties and homemade cakes. Nor is it surprising to see a gaggle of schoolchildren being shepherded into the View Tube building and the classroom upstairs which has been designed to host and inspire younger visitors.

I'm surprised that even on a weekday there seems to be a steady trickle of locals and visitors dropping in to enjoy a coffee with a view - I even spotted the odd business meeting taking place. For the adventurous who want to explore further afield, bikes are for hire for a wallet-friendly £5, enabling you to take yourself off around the circumference of the Park and down the length of The Greenway with its unparalleled views of London's City skyline.










But if you really want a dose of Olympic fever, there is no better way to join the excitement than with a free bus tour inside the hallowed fences of the Park. The trips take place daily but are so popular that you have to book three to four months in advance (book now if you want to see it in spring) to even have a hope of setting foot inside London's ultimate sports venue before 2012.

But it is well worth the long waiting list and stringent security checks. As I pass by the sweeping roof of the velodrome - everybody's favourite building - and the wibbly, tent-like basketball arena, it is fascinating to hear the thought process behind each decision and the unusual history of the area. How poetic that the Park is being built on what was once a dumping ground for WW2 rubble and the site where the running track from the 1948 Olympics is buried.

While I can't get out of the vehicle for safety reasons ('Olympic rubble crushes visitor' is not among the headlines the organisers want to create), I'm as close to the action as it is possible to be ahead of the official opening. And there is something truly exciting about seeing the Park mid-transformation - it feels like a VIP-style sneak peek behind the scenes with giant steel rods rushed past us and bulky items lurking mysteriously under tarpaulins.










A surprising number of structures look almost finished from the outside. Some are temporary and others are purposefully designed so that they can be converted into something else once the games are over. The enormous media centre has had cooling systems built on the outside, so that once the TV cameras have gone, they can be removed easily and the building put to good use in other ways. The Aquatics Centre and Stadium have extra seating that can be detached to make them smaller and the Basketball Arena can be taken down and set up in another part of the UK that needs a sports venue.

Three waterways criss-cross the Park and the banks - currently covered in orange fencing to protect new plants - are being designed to create picnic spots for the visiting masses. And organisers have worked with the University of Sheffield to choose just the right wildflowers for the meadow outside the Stadium so they bloom an appropriate gold colour in the month of August.










But it's not just the pretty touches that make the site so special, the idea of creating a legacy - so intrinsic to London's successful bid - has come to life in a myriad of unusual ways. As well as the 4,000 trees being planted, a 2,000-pupil school is also being built just behind the Olympic Village so that when it is turned into a residential area in 2013 there is already a community feel.

The soil of the once-industrial site has been removed and cleaned before being built on, to rid it of the poisonous asbestos and chemicals that had seeped into the ground and an apprentice centre has been set up to train young people in the building and construction trade. Seeing the Park now, there is a real sense of seeing the power of regeneration in action. Visitors leave walking that little bit taller, that little bit prouder, and local children are full of bubbling, excited chatter. As for me, I'm heading straight home to apply for 2012 tickets online. There's no way I'm missing out on this party.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...Park-capitals-hot-new-tourist-attraction.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*What will east London look like after the athletes leave?*

*Stadiums rise from the building sites of Stratford and another 2,000 homes are planned to replace the Olympic media centre after 2012*

There's little more maddening than wandering around an obsolete and decaying Olympic complex, which, after huge investment and a brief moment of glory, is rotting away. From Athens to Atlanta they stand, chronically underused and deathly silent, a testament to overambitious and short-sighted planning.


In Britain, with the 2012 Olympic Games drawing nearer and building work gathering pace, the Government and public alike are anxious that the 500-acre complex being constructed at Stratford in east London should deliver a profound and lasting legacy for the area. Especially when in a faltering economy the expected cost of the Games has risen from £2.4bn five years ago to around £9.3bn now. 

Last week the Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC), the organistaion set the challenge of turning one of the country's most deprived areas into a sustainable and thriving neighbourhood, and home to thousands of new homes, called for expressions of interest in the massive broadcast and press centres currently under construction . 

While the media centres, designed to house 20,000 journalists, photographers and broadcasters during the Games, are not themselves suitable for housing – there has been early interest from a range of sectors including creative, retail, education, sports, culture and office use – it is envisaged that they will be a vibrant hub of activity, the centre of a new neighbourhood that will include lots of new housing – surrounded by the park's 80,000-seater stadium, aquatic centre, velopark and indoor arena. 

*"The broadcast and press centres offer an unprecedented opportunity to create a new employment hub in Hackney Wick," says Jules Pipe, the elected Mayor of Hackney. "They will have world-class communications infrastructure and will be served by excellent new transport links." *

However, a report last month by the London Assembly disagreed, noting that the media centre will be poorly served by transport. 

Andrew Altman, chief executive of the OPLC, remains optimistic, however: "We hope to have around 2,000 new homes built around the broadcast and press centres," he says. "We see the Olympic Park as having distinct neighbourhoods, and this one will have green spaces, a public plaza, great connectivity, with bridges linking with Hackney Wick, perhaps some retail." 

*And, overall, the region's transport will be greatly improved. The Docklands Light Railway will be extended, and the Jubilee Line will increase capacity, while Stratford regional station will be equipped to cope with three times the current level of passengers. With the Eurostar and Crossrail connecting with Stratford in time, and City airport in the vicinity, the transport network will be fantastic, and invariably a huge influence on driving prices upwards. *

At present the media centre is a huge building site and doesn't look too inspiring, but it is not difficult to imagine how it could be transformed into an attractive, thriving new neighbourhood once the Games have ended. Framed on two sides by pretty waterways, with Hackney Marshes to the immediate north and more open space to the east, and with the extensive facilities in the area – including the £1.45 billion Westfield Stratford City, which will be Europe's biggest shopping centre – no doubt people will be queuing up to live and work here if all goes to plan. 

Details of housing on the Olympic Park – which is set to consist of at least 10,000 homes in all, to be constructed in the two decades following the Games – is still sketchy. Plans are afoot for up to 2,818 homes to be created, with 1,379 of these affordable, from the 17,800-person capacity Athletes' Village to be used by athletes and officials during the Games. 

*It will feature an education academy for 1,800 students, community and healthcare facilities, and parks, public squares, tree-lined streets and communal gardens. Residents will move in during 2013, at which time the development will be extended to include further homes, a health centre and community centre. *

The regeneration is to be carefully integrated with existing communities, creating huge new employment opportunities. Indeed, at present around 10,000 people are working at the site. 

Stratford City, where the Westfield retail park is set to open next spring, is pencilled to accommodate 16,400 homes on completion. Ikea has also bought a site by the Olympic Park, with development potential for up to 1,500 homes. 

As well as Stratford itself, there are new homes planned in Bromley-by-Bow, Hackney Wick, Canning Town and Leyton. It is difficult to ascertain as yet exactly how much the Olympic Park is influencing the local housing market, however. Analysis of Land Registry data by Lloyds TSB in July revealed that house prices in east London have risen by 26 per cent (compared to 20 per cent nationally) since the capital was granted the right to host the Games in 2005. Some neighbourhoods have enjoyed particularly high increases, such as Homerton rising by 69 per cent, compared to the Greater London average of 36 per cent. Yet in total just four out of the 14 Olympic postal districts have seen house prices rise by more than the London average. Stratford, where the Olympic Stadium is located, saw only a 3 per cent increase in average prices, lower than any of the other Olympic postal districts. 

And there have been other influences at play to help explain price rises, including the transport improvements and gentrification of areas such as Hoxton and Shoreditch. The financial crisis and property crash would have complicated the picture further. 

*Agents are noticing considerable interest from Chinese investors, who witnessed the Olympic effect on property prices in Beijing. Many believe that buying now, with the worst of the financial crisis over, in order to sell just before the Games, before a new swathe of properties enter the market after the Games, is a possible strategy. *

Potential investors should be aware that there is always a danger of east London being swamped by new housing stock. Forty two per cent of Greater London's homes under construction are in east London, and more than half of those with planning permission but awaiting construction are there also. 

"There are a number of developments in Stratford and Hackney itself that are being built independently," says Daren Haysom, sales manager of the Islington branch of agents Foxtons. "They include the striking Athena Towers located on Stratford high street with magnificent views over the Olympic Stadium and just nearby is St Andrews in Bromley By Bow." 

*Athena, an entirely private development, will tower 28 storeys above the ground and provide far-reaching views across London and the Olympic Park. Apartments are not currently available, but details of prices, specifications and availabilty are expected around mid-November. *

Knight Frank is currently marketing 64 one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments at the architecturally bold Lett Road development near the park, with prices ranging from £235,000 to £337,500. Around half have already been sold since launching in April. 

Affordable homes developer One Housing Group's Velocity development on Stratford high street is also generating considerable interest. The one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments will be available to those eligible through schemes including the Government's New Build Homebuy scheme. The properties will be released for sale tomorrow. 

Close to Bow Church, at Genesis Homes' Fairfield Quarter affordable homes development, a 25 per cent share price for the one-bedroom apartments ranges from £41,000 to £56,750, based on full-market price ranges from £164,000 to £227,000. 

"With the Olympic Games fast approaching there has been a complete makeover and remodelling of Stratford and Hackney – areas positioned right above Canary Wharf, one of the most valuable financial districts in the world," says Haysom. "Essentially, it's the redevelopment of a section of a capital city with an existing and strong beating heart. Once the Olympics is complete it will become important to focus on engaging the Olympic Park with its neighbouring areas. 

*"East London has seen a huge uplift in demand and prices this year, with continued redevelopment, new transport links and a massive influx of fashion-setting inhabitants. Despite this, property prices still remain well below central London average values and are therefore a great investment for the future." *

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ok-like-after-the-athletes-leave-2094455.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London Olympics 2012 on Track, Claims Andy Hunt*
> 
> *Andy Hunt, the Chief Executive for British Olympics Association has claimed that the preparations for London Olympics 2012 were on schedule and he expected to deliver a fantastic games event to the spectators around the globe. *
> 
> ...


http://blogs.bettor.com/London-Olympics-2012-on-Track,-Claims-Andy-Hunt-a36166


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: IOC president Jacques Rogge praises Games organisers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...t-Jacques-Rogge-praises-Games-organisers.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic Village*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Perfect video and music. Perfect.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Grandstand seat for David Cameron at Olympic beach volleyball*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-david-cameron-at-olympic-beach-volleyball.do


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

That's going to have to be one very fast build!

Do you think they'll build it somewhere else first since it's entirely temporary, so that testing can be carried out on the structure?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I think they might do that. They are very shott of time because of the Jubilee celebrations. Or they can built it and test it right on Horse Guards, even though they won't have much time to fix potential faults.

So I suppose the first option is more reliable.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

A close up render of the Volleyball Stadium.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

I heard that the Earls Court will host indoor volleyball.Will it has temporary stands?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ They already have temporary seating at Earls Court. I guess the seating layout for the volleyball will be the same as this:










Anyone ever been to an event here? There must be some seriously restricted views in that upper tier:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Aquatics Centre*


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

^^
Wow, those temporary stands are gonna be massive


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Russians splash out to hire Marble Arch for Olympic parties*
> 
> *Russian Olympic chiefs are to take over Marble Arch and turn it into a stunning party venue for the 2012 Games.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ut-to-hire-marble-arch-for-olympic-parties.do


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Where handball matches are going to be played? Anyone has pictures?


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Livno80101 said:


> Where handball matches are going to be played? Anyone has pictures?


http://www.london2012.com/games/venues/handball-arena.php

Handball (finals I believe) will also take place at the nearby temporary Basketball Arena.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympic Park to rival Silicon Valley in David Cameron's vision for east London*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/nov/04/london-olympics-legacy-silicon-valley-cameron



> *I’ll turn the East End into the British Silicon Valley*
> 
> *Silicon Valley is the leading place in the world for hi-tech growth and innovation; the place where companies head if they want to break the mould. *
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...e-east-end-into-the-british-silicon-valley.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Basketball Arena*

_Images from wilkinsoneyre.com_ --


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ut-to-hire-marble-arch-for-olympic-parties.do


And how many expatriate Russian journalists or anti-Putin politicians will the Russians assassinate on English soil by then?


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Are there pictures from how the olympic stadium after the olympics.

I heard that Tottenham and/or West Ham are intrested to play in the stadium? Is it a rumour or serious?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

DimitriB said:


> Are there pictures from how the olympic stadium after the olympics.
> 
> I heard that Tottenham and/or West Ham are intrested to play in the stadium? Is it a rumour or serious?


It's official, they have submitted their bids.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympic Games will hit sponsors' target by end of 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/nov/03/london-2012-olympic-games-sponsors


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Third bidder enters arena to take over Olympic Stadium*
> 
> *A specialist venue operator which helped launch Wembley stadium and the O2 Arena was today revealed as the third bidder for the London Olympic Stadium.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-bidder-joins-the-race-for-olympic-stadium.do


----------



## Mr Reasonable (Aug 12, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-bidder-joins-the-race-for-olympic-stadium.do


This is very worrying. My understanding is that ISG have no experience of running stadia or providing content. Their specialism is sellling corporate hospitality seats at stadia. They bought Bastion from an aussie who had done the work at the Telstra Dome (now Ethiad)in Melbourne and then set up the Premier clubs at Hull, Coventry and Swansea. IMG have sold the club seats at Wembley. They specialise in funding stadia. I hope they don't force up the price that West Ham/Spurs? have to pay for the stadium.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

New images from the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) show the roof of the Handball Arena as complete and the progress made in cladding the 7,000-seat venue with sustainably-sourced copper.

The top section of the Arena is being wrapped in 3,000sq m of copper with a high recycled content, of which 65 per cent is from production scraps. Work started after the unique ‘naturally lit’ roof of the venue was recently finished.

Events being staged at the Arena include men’s and women’s preliminary stages and the women’s quarter finals for the Handball competition, the Fencing discipline of the Modern Pentathlon, and, during the Paralympic Games, Goalball.

Construction of the venue is due to be completed next spring, with the copper cladding on track to finish by the end of the year.

Other environmental elements of the venue’s design include a rainwater harvesting system which collects water from the roof, reducing usage by an estimated 40%.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It will be a glorious venue, beautiful cladding!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Time to shine: Copper topping for London 2012 Handball Arena as roof is complete*

*New images from the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) show the roof of the Handball Arena as complete and the progress made in cladding the 7,000-seat venue with sustainably-sourced copper.*

The top section of the Arena is being wrapped in 3,000sq m of copper with a high recycled content, of which 65 per cent is from production scraps. Work started after the unique ‘naturally lit’ roof of the venue was recently finished.

Events being staged at the Arena include men’s and women’s preliminary stages and the women’s quarter finals for the Handball competition, the Fencing discipline of the Modern Pentathlon, and, during the Paralympic Games, Goalball.

Construction of the venue is due to be completed next spring, with the copper cladding on track to finish by the end of the year.

Other environmental elements of the venue’s design include a rainwater harvesting system which collects water from the roof, reducing usage by an estimated 40%.

ODA Chairman John Armitt said: 'Sustainability was one of the strengths of London's bid and is integrated into the design of all the venues on the Olympic Park. By building energy-saving measures into the Handball Arena, such as a naturally lit roof and a rainwater-harvesting system, users in legacy will benefit from savings on resources for years to come.'

London 2012 Organising Committee Chair Seb Coe, said: 'London is the first Summer Host City to embed sustainability into its planning and operations. The Handball Arena is an excellent example with an energy efficient design and it also has a sporting legacy because after 2012 it will become a multi-use sports centre capable of being used by all levels from community users up to international competitions. That’s new thinking from London and something we look for future Host Cities to adopt.'

Andrew Altman, Chief Executive of the Olympic Park Legacy Company, which will manage the venue after the Games, said: 'The Handball Arena is a compact design with the flexibility to host a variety of sports after the Games, along with cultural, entertainment and business events. It will be a great asset for the Olympic Park and the communities living around it.'

Mayor of Hackney Jules Pipe said: 'The Handball Arena will become a community facility after the Games, offering a wide range of sports and other uses, as part of the 2012 legacy. We are working closely with our Olympic partners to secure this legacy on behalf of Hackney’s residents. It is encouraging that the Arena design incorporates sustainable elements.'

The unique roof of the Handball Arena is fitted with 88 rooftop sun-pipes that bounce sunlight onto the field of play in the Arena. The 1.5m-wide devices are designed to switch off when required – such as to allow television broadcasting to film during a live game – and in legacy will provide greater illumination than similar sized conventional lights, achieving annual energy savings of up to 40%. Backup electric lights will only switch on temporarily when photo sensors in the roof detect a sudden loss of sunlight during the day, such as when a dark cloud passes over.

*After the Games the Arena will be adapted to become a multi-use venue for community use, athletic training and events. Retractable seating will mean it will have a flexible capacity of up to 7,500 seats, allowing it to be used for activities ranging from international competition to community sports, including basketball, handball, badminton, boxing, martial arts, netball, table tennis and volleyball. A health and fitness club with changing facilities and a cafe for use by the local community are also planned.*

http://www.london2012.com/press/med...opper-topping-for-london-2012-handball-ar.php


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Might as well post all four films*

OLYMPIC PARK. Some great views across the park, info about how the parklands are being created and some very nice CGI of the venues in this one:





AQUATICS CENTRE. Great film of the whole roof being lifted after the supports were removed. The shots at the start are old renders of the Olympic Park though:





VELODROME. Really wonderful film of the cable-net roof being lifed and some good overhead shots too





SOIL CLEANING. Not the most exciting film, but more Olympic Park stuff


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

450$ for finals of beach volleyball and "only" (still very expensive for me) 185$ for the final of men's football.

Madness!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot for posting the videos, Rob. I'm particularly fond of the Aquatics Centre and love all the engineering behing it. 



> *London Cycle Hire to extend east for 2012 Olympics*
> 
> *Mayor of London Boris Johnson has announced that the Cycle Hire scheme will extend into east London with the introduction of 2,000 more bikes before the 2012 Olympic Games in the capital.*
> 
> ...


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...le-hire-to-extend-east-for-2012-olympics.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Gold-medal job on the 2012 Olympics site*

There is an enduring belief in this country that we cannot handle complex projects. The French can build nuclear power stations and high-speed rail links with never a backward glance. But we beat ourselves up even before the cost overruns come through, and convince ourselves it will be a disaster.

It is time to lighten up. The only occasion Terminal 5 at Heathrow got any publicity was when the baggage-handling system failed in the first few days after British Airways moved in. But the bigger story was that Terminal 5 was the largest single building construction project in Europe and it came in on time and on budget.

Today the big project is the Olympics site at Stratford, and again the tenor of much of the coverage is negative — a succession of niggling stories about how this supplier is in difficulties or that section is over budget.

*The reality, however, as was pointed out yesterday by John Armitt, chairman of the Olympic Delivery Authority, is that one of the largest construction projects in Europe is now 75% complete, on time and on budget.*

What he perhaps should also have said is that it is a far more difficult build than other Olympic parks. No host country in the past 60 years has attempted to build its stadia in the heart of an existing metropolis. From Montreal to Munich, Atlanta to Athens, Beijing to Barcelona, they all built on the outskirts or where there was an abundance of space.

Choosing as we did to build on derelict land in the densely populated inner city made Stratford massively more complicated, and requires raw materials used every day to come in by canal, rail and road in quite astonishing quantities and in all weathers.

What is unfolding in Stratford is a triumph not just for civil engineering, construction and project management but also for logistics.
We really ought to celebrate it, not knock it.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/markets/article-23897043-gold-medal-job-on-the-olympic-site.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic boss seeks golden future for London 2012 park*

-- _Link to BBC article_ --

*The Festival of Britain in 1951 and the Great Exhibition a hundred years earlier are credited with transforming previously underdeveloped areas of London, namely the South Bank and South Kensington. Now the boss of the firm that will oversee the commercial and social legacy of London's 2012 Olympic park is hoping for a similar impact in east London.*

"It is about creating a new space in the city of London, in the way that those two previous events brought new spaces into use," says Baroness Ford, chair of the London 2012 Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC). "We are creating a new piece of London with family neighbourhoods, open space and events, inspired by the 2012 venues that surround them."

The OPLC has been established to take responsibility for the long-term planning, development, management and maintenance of the park and its facilities after the games. And former banker and management consultant Baroness Ford is determined that the park post-games is "no vanity project" and has a strong commercial sense about whatever it does.

The OPLC plans to build up to 11,000 new homes over the next 25 years, and hopes to generate up to 10,000 jobs. The site will have a mixture of town houses, mews houses, affordable flats and riverside properties which will sit next to the various venues. "Instead of people moving out to Hertfordshire or Kent when they have children, we want them to consider moving into one of these new homes in the park," she says.

There will be some high-rise homes in the park, with the accommodation in the athletes village being turned into 3,000 flats. But she says they want to "complement" that with other types of housing which take inspiration from "the historic best" of London housing designs. At the moment the company is closely watching such issues as whether there will be a recovery in the property sector, and whether mortgages will be made more easily available.

All of which could reduce the ability of the OPLC to sell properties after 2012. Baroness Ford Baroness Ford says there will be two different sectors to the park. "We need to have a strong commercial sense about everything we do," says the baroness. "This is no vanity project, there is a very strong drive to claw back value from the park. We have got to get on and try to make some sense of where we are [economically] today."

New schools and nurseries will be built for the families living in the park along with health centres, community and faith spaces. The site will also include hanging gardens set 30ft above ground, meadows, lawns, shrubs and 4,000 trees.

"These things are never set in stone but give us a clear steer on what we are trying to do in the park," adds Baroness Ford. The intention is to gradually build up the park over a 20 to 25 year period. And according to Baroness Ford there will be two very different sections to the park, which will have extensive waterways going through the site.

The North Park will be more focussed on activities and the outdoors, and as a "great family destination". It is hoped to create an attraction similar to the Skywalk at Kew, and there will also be a BMX track. Meanwhile, the iconic, elegant structure of the velodrome will be run by Lea Valley regional park authority.

The South Park area will be different in character, with three big venues, and "more of a festival or plaza feel about it". This section will also be home to the Arcelor Mittal Orbit tower designed by Anish Kapoor. Visitors will be able to climb on the structure to get panoramic views across the Stratford site in east London.

"The whole south area of the park will have more of a festival feel, a café-culture feel," says Baroness Ford. She adds: "By 2020 this park will be a new venue for London. We want it to be a top notch destination for local people, other Londoners, and visitors to London."
Media and arts

However, she is clear that the development is firstly about the redevelopment of east London, which means that employment is important.
The Royal Festival Hall at the time of the 1951 Festival of Britain with the Dome of Discovery and the Skylon It is hoped the Olympics will do for east London what the Festival of Britain did for the South Bank

It is hoped that jobs will be created in the area through the media and arts, and around a new transport interchange. High on the list of priorities was creating a digital legacy in the park. Intel and McKinsey are among the companies that have committed to invest in this part of the park masterplan. "We believe we will have large companies in the park, as well as new firms coming when they want space to grow," says the baroness.

There are also plans for an artistic area in the north-west of the park, in the area near to Old Street which already boasts a large number of artists. Meanwhile, it is hoped jobs will be created around the Stratford transport hub.

In addition Westfield, responsible for the large mall at Shepherd's Bush in West London, hopes to trump that development with an even bigger shopping centre at the park. They have invested £1.5m in the project already, with Baroness Ford calling them "a phenomenally successful partner". In January 2011 the OPLC will be putting out tenders for estate management and catering across the park.

"We want companies to come to us and tell us how they want us to do that," says the 52-year old. There are a great many opportunities for us all to work together."


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Was browsing the webcams, and the winter light really shows off the velodrome beautifully.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

New aerial pictures have been released of the Olympic Park in Stratford, east London, as the IOC arrives for an inspection visit. The grass and running track will be laid next year. All venues are set to be handed over by next July.










A closer view of the iconic Aquatics Centre, where the permanent structure and wave-shaped roof is in place. Work is under way on the Games-time temporary seating stands, ceiling timber cladding and concrete dive boards.










The Velodrome structure is complete and watertight and the timber track is being installed. The ODA says the Velodrome is on target to be the first Olympic Park sporting venue to be completed in early 2011.










The "shrink-wrapped" Basketball Arena, where 12,000 seats are being installed. Lifts, toilets and external service rooms are under construction. 










More than three-quarters of the residential plots in the Athletes' Village are structurally complete and the first stage of landscaping has begun.










After the Games, the village will be used for housing. It includes a new school, Chobham Academy (above), which is taking shape as part of the Olympic Park build.










The structures of the International Press Centre and multi-storey car park are all complete and work has started on the temporary "high street" for journalists and broadcasters during the Games.










Link to BBC


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

And a few more.

Stadium:



















Handball arena:










Eton Manor:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

And lastly, some stunning panormas of the Park as a whole. Thanks to DarJoLe for uploading these:


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ RobH, don't you have them in bigger resolutions? I can hardly see the details in those? :lol: 

BTW, what will become of that long IBC building after the Games? An indoor rowing course? :lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure yet. Last thing that was mentioned was that it could become a technology park. Apparently companies like Google and Intel are interested. We'll have to see whether anything comes of that.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic ones Rob! Itll be a city within a city!

A few others:

*Aquatics Centre*

london2012.com


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Germany choose to spend 2012 Olympics at Docklands museum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.docklands24.co.uk/news/germany_choose_to_spend_2012_olympics_at_docklands_museum_1_731441


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

From Frans Zwart on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i hope that the weather will not be catastrophic for performance of athlets! If the rain come i think it will be very sad olympians 

We know that sometimes in august the weather is a disaster in london...

The structures are very good even if they a little bit less great than their Beijing counterparts.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

When the prospect of bad weather is the biggest concern with 18 months to go, I reckon that's not bad going


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

in eurostar coming france you pass throught the stratford station which is desertic! It seems to be very cool modern! what is it purpose? just for the olympics? And where is stratford? In london or is it a suburb like st denis is for paris


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Stratford is not a suburb. It's within London, belongs to the Borough of Newham. Stratford International Station, which is the one you mention, will have a shuttle service every few minutes between Central London and the Olympic Park during the 2012 Games.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

do you have pics of this station ? and why eurostar pass by there?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It's part of High Speed 1, so Eurostar goes through it on its way to St. Pancras. It also serves as part of the National Rail network.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London Calling - Olympics Technology*
> 
> -- _Link to New Electronics article_ --
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *£1bn facelift to get West End in shape for the 2012 Olympics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...et-west-end-in-shape-for-the-2012-olympics.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Major Operation To Test 2012 Olympic Security*
> 
> -- _Link to Sky News article_ --
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*London 2012: Inside the Olympic Park*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Velodrome*


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

The Velodrome is a fantastically well designed building but it is rather disappointing in one respect....

......its 6,000 capacity.

Given that GBR were quite dominant in track cycling events at the last Olympics, I would have thought that the demand for tickets to see the cycling at the 2012 Games will be overwhelming. A 6,000 capacity won't begin to satisfy the demand.


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Best Velodrome stadium ever


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

JimB said:


> The Velodrome is a fantastically well designed building but it is rather disappointing in one respect....
> 
> ......its 6,000 capacity.
> 
> Given that GBR were quite dominant in track cycling events at the last Olympics, I would have thought that the demand for tickets to see the cycling at the 2012 Games will be overwhelming. A 6,000 capacity won't begin to satisfy the demand.


Velodromes RARELY get past that capacity. They look at the long-term average...not just the 2 weeks or what? 8 days of competition once-in-a-generation. Besides, the less tickets means they will be harder to obtain, thus HOTTER on the black market. That's why!!


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

JimB said:


> The Velodrome is a fantastically well designed building but it is rather disappointing in one respect....
> 
> ......its 6,000 capacity.
> 
> Given that GBR were quite dominant in track cycling events at the last Olympics, I would have thought that the demand for tickets to see the cycling at the 2012 Games will be overwhelming. A 6,000 capacity won't begin to satisfy the demand.


Velodromes RARELY get past that capacity. They look at the long-term average...not just the 2 weeks or what? 8 days of competition once-in-a-generation. Besides, the less tickets means they will be harder to obtain, thus HOTTER on the black market. That's why!!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I think this Velodrome is great but I've noticed velodromes frequently look similar to each other.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

When you consider it for other events, the capacity can go up quite a bit.

Consider Melbourne's velodrome used during the Australia Open.









Or concerts in the London Velodrome

Or multi-purpose use of the non track area, and its quite a decent sized area.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Mo Rush said:


> When you consider it for other events, the capacity can go up quite a bit.
> 
> Consider Melbourne's velodrome used during the Australia Open.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I think a stand alone velo in London will do quite well. And it is flexible enough to host other events, and offer a real community legacy.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *LONDON 2012: Beckham gives seal of approval to Olympic Park*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/f...2012-beckham-gives-seal-approval-olympic-park


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


>


Hey, Mo, it's Panevezys arena in Lithuania


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, I'm down with the Lithuanians.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Olympic Park from phil.wright29 on flickr:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The stadium dominates the whole thing as it would be expected.


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Where are the residents from this area relocated to during the construction?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a former industrial park, no relocation. Some businesses were rehoused though.

After and Before maps of the area:


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ So where did all the former industries in the park relocated to?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

sc4 said:


> ^^ So where did all the former industries in the park relocated to?


probably to China


----------



## Mr Trebus (Oct 18, 2010)

sc4 said:


> ^^ So where did all the former industries in the park relocated to?


the surrounding area.


----------



## LuckyFace (Apr 9, 2010)

Olympic park worth millions of spend dollars


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Aquatics Centre*

by *DarJoLe*.


----------



## jondeate (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, this is nice


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Three million to enjoy Olympics arts spectacular*
> 
> *More than three million people are expected to attend what will be the biggest arts celebration ever held in Britain — the London 2012 Festival.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...million-to-enjoy-olympics-arts-spectacular.do


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

the Aquatics Centre looks weird ?


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

RobH said:


> Olympic Park from phil.wright29 on flickr:


Nice shot ! :cheers:


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*The Princess Royal has unveiled the Lee Valley White Water Centre, the first brand new venue for the London 2012 Olympic Games to be completed.

The £31m project, which incorporates the 2012 Olympic slalom canoe course, was finished on schedule and will be open to the public from April 2011. 
*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Boom for homeowners as fans plan for London 2012 Olympics*
> 
> *International interest is already flooding in for people wanting places to rent during the 2012 London Olympics. Property experts predict a two-bedroom home close to Olympic venues could be leased out for as much as £2,000 a week when the biggest sporting event on the planet comes to town.*
> 
> ...


http://www.docklands24.co.uk/news/boom_for_homeowners_as_fans_plan_for_london_2012_olympics_1_750691


----------



## SSC1984 (Dec 10, 2010)

Some amazing snow-filled pictures from Andy Wilkes:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/page2/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London Olympics 2012: the real gold could be in property*
> 
> *The London Olympics' association with gold could stretch to more than just the medals that will hang around the neck of athletes. Increasingly it is also the value of the area surrounding the Olympic village that could win gold. When Westfield, the Australian property company, agreed to sell a 50pc stake in its new Stratford City shopping centre last month it raised £871.5m – the highest price ever paid for a piece of retail property in the UK.*
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-2012-the-real-gold-could-be-in-property.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: medal hopefuls in six sports given financial boost*
> 
> *Six sports have been rewarded with more Lottery cash to prepare for the 2012 Olympics after they were identified by UK Sport as offering extra medal opportunities. The biggest winner is hockey, which has been given an extra £1.13 million over the 18 months to allow more players from both the men’s and women’s squads to train full time and improve their technical skills. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...fuls-in-six-sports-given-financial-boost.html


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Fantastic progress :yes:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Now Qataris launch bid to buy half of Olympic village flats*
> 
> *The Qatari investment firm behind the redevelopment of Chelsea barracks has launched a bid to buy a £500million share of the Olympic village, it was announced today. *
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...h-bid-to-buy-half-of-olympic-village-flats.do


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure if it's UK only, but a video taken from the top of one of the stadium floodlights; a long way up:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12037591


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

From London 2012, stadium lights on ceremony:

THE LONDON WINTER OLYMPICS


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

The 1st tier is so shallow..from inside it looks like that indian stadium. Oh wait, from outside they both look alike too.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It makes the stadium look spacious rather than cavernous.


----------



## goere (Sep 18, 2010)

I love that torch!!!!
It would be great if they eventually made the Orbit Tower and used that torch
Though haven´t heard anything about the Orbit Tower lately... when is the construction planned to start?

By the way axelferis, the picture is supposed to be the torch, not the cauldron. I never heard of using the tower as the cauldron. I think the agency that created that torch was just inspired by its structure and color...


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

I think that torch is not official.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's not, it's not even the right logo


----------



## WooWoo (May 25, 2010)

guy4versa4 said:


>


yikes! im not so keen on that design hno:

does any one have any news on the exterior wrap? 
that was my favourite part of the design


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

it's just my opinion but i don't think this olympic edition will see the most memorable architecture realizations since several last ones (if we go till atlanta 1996)

The wish to not expense money influences obviously the most of buildings (except the velodrome)

It's clear london didn't want white elephants! But it's just imo 

Rio demonstrates much more ambitions i think than london despite london is much more powerful.

Do you feel the same?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

No, though given the gargantuan Games in Beijing I can understand why this perception has grown.

London may not match the hugeness and expense of two or three of Beijing's set pieces, nor the consistent architectural style Athens managed across its quite beautiful venues, but the range and quality of London's venues across the board, and much of the architecture is fantastic and rivals any past host. I've certainly seen nothing from Rio to suggest their plan is more ambitious.

Perhaps it's worth having another overview, now that many of the venues are on their way to completion:

The stadium whilst externally being not hugely interesting without the wrap, internally is stunning.










The Aquatics Centre is a new Zaha Hadid creation with a 160m curved roof and wooden clad interior, and will be stunning.










The wooden clad velodrome is gorgeous.











The handball arena is small but beautifully formed.










The basketball arena, whilst completely temporary, looks fantastic with its evening lighting scheme; like a smaller version of Beijing's Watercube (three panels lit up here).










The new White Water Centre is beautiful:










Then we have Wembley, Lords, the O2, Old Trafford, Wimbledon, St James' Park, the Millennium Stadium, Eton Dorney Rowing Lake, the subtle sloping design of the new water polo arena, as well as temporary structures in Greenwich Park and Horse Guards which will show off surrounding architecture. And of course the marathon and road races will show off London (including the Shard which will be complete in 2012!) pretty well.




























And, whatever you think of it aesthetically (I'm still not sure what to make of it), there's more architectural talking points from the Orbit Tower, going up between the main stadium and Aquatics Centre.










The buit-environment (if you count this as architcture) and the Urban Park (the biggest new Park in Europe for a generation) beat any recent host in their scale and ambition as well:






This is a £8bn project. There's going to be plenty to see. I think Beijing's set-piece venues (stadium and aquatics centre) have distorted some people's expectations to a worrying extent.


----------



## WooWoo (May 25, 2010)

Axelferis said:


> it's just my opinion but i don't think this olympic edition will see the most memorable architecture realizations since several last ones (if we go till atlanta 1996)
> 
> The wish to not expense money influences obviously the most of buildings (except the velodrome)
> 
> ...


stop trolling!

London has manages to do what no other city (appart from beijing) has done: bring in modern architecture and themes. The logo for example: extrememly different than any other ones.


















Londons stadiums are going to be one of a kind.
We dont have a water cube like Beijing or Rio, but a wave a water stretching up the olympic green.
Sure, the stadium is not of a quality as Beijings, but it is still one of the best looking stadiums in the world. That was untill they scrapped the wrapping hno:

Also, i am a big watcher of the olympics, and i dont remember olympics for there stadia, i remember times like rebecca addlington winning double gold in the pool. Or the british dominance in the cycling, rowing and sailing. Or the Athens 4x100m relay mens gold. Or christine ohurogu's 400m gold and Dame kelly holmes doing the distance double.

They are moment that make me proud :cheers:


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

WooWoo said:


> stop trolling!
> 
> London has manages to do what no other city (appart from beijing) has done: bring in modern architecture and themes. The logo for example: extrememly different than any other ones.


He just gave his opinion. I saw no offenses in what he said. Robh gave his Reply without having to call anyone troll.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Axelferis has been known to troll in 2012 threads in the past Bezzi. I didn't mind his last post however, and I think I've given a detailed enough answer to it.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

About "modern architecture", I think the historical venues has even more value than anything new. Like Wimbledon for example.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Rob, can you tell me what are the stadiums that will host the football games (if possible with pictures) and if there is already a match schedule? Here in South America, the qualifier for London will begin this month. There are only two places in a region with three forces (Brazil, Argentina and Uruguay). Will be very hard!


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyting is beautiful except for the Olympic Stadium (looking to much like it's indian version, even from inside...) and the tower.

My favorite peace is the velodrome but overall the green scenario will be the head point of the olympic park, wich, for me, is one step ahead of Beijing steel games.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

I think the same. The only bad thing I think is the logo (no further comment) and the olympic stadium. Inside is impressive, but outside is strange with all that structures exposed. If they realy don't built the facade, I hope that at least they paint white these black structures that support the stands. I still can't understand why they have not hired a design at least similar to the concept that was presented during the application.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Bezzi said:


> Hey Rob, can you tell me what are the stadiums that will host the football games (if possible with pictures) and if there is already a match schedule? Here in South America, the qualifier for London will begin this month. There are only two places in a region with three forces (Brazil, Argentina and Uruguay). Will be very hard!


Sure: 

Wembley - London (finals)










Old Trafford - Manchester:










Millennium Stadium - Cardiff:










St James Park - Newcastle:










Hampden Park - Glasgow:










City of Coventry Stadium (preliminaries):


----------



## WooWoo (May 25, 2010)

Bezzi said:


> He just gave his opinion. I saw no offenses in what he said. Robh gave his Reply without having to call anyone troll.


me and axelferis dont really have the best friendship :lol: we had a long argument on another forum.
and there was no need to say anything bad though about london 2012 

i have already signed up for my tickets, its going to be hair raising cheering on great britain to (hopefully) a gold!

and btw the football stadiums that have been confirmed are;
hamden park
millenium stadium
old trafford
St james park
Wembley


----------



## DarJoLe (Sep 11, 2002)

..


----------



## WooWoo (May 25, 2010)

also RobH, has there been confirmation that the banners that are held on? or is it there still talk of the design?


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

RobH said:


> Sure:
> 
> Wembley - London (finals)





WooWoo said:


> me and axelferis dont really have the best friendship :lol: we had a long argument on another forum.
> and there was no need to say anything bad though about london 2012
> 
> i have already signed up for my tickets, its going to be hair raising cheering on great britain to (hopefully) a gold!
> ...


Thank you. Can you imagine a golden medal match between Britain and Brazil at crowded Wembley?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

WooWoo said:


> me and axelferis dont really have the best friendship :lol: we had a long argument on another forum.
> and there was no need to say anything bad though about london 2012
> 
> i have already signed up for my tickets, its going to be hair raising cheering on great britain to (hopefully) a gold!
> ...


It's a shame Belfast couldn't be included as with the original application (I know they scrapped the city during the candidate stage). Would have been a good opportunity to either build a new stadium or totally redevelop their existing one to at least 20,000.


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

And what about the Emmirates?!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Wembley will be London's venue. Emirates is not needed I guess.


----------



## R.K.Teck (Oct 1, 2010)

It sure will be odd seeing Hampden covered in LONDON2012 banners and flags given how many miles away Glasgow is from the UK capital!!


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I question why the football games have to be outside London.
The have stadiums enough to hold the games.

Don't take me wrong, I don't have anything angainst the stadiums that are choosen to hold the football games or...


----------



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

Omg how disappoiting :lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

DimitriB said:


> I question why the football games have to be outside London.
> The have stadiums enough to hold the games.
> 
> Don't take me wrong, I don't have anything angainst the stadiums that are choosen to hold the football games or...


Whilst London is one of few cities which could probably pull it off, it is standard practice to spread the football tournament around the country rather than confining it to the host city.

Have a look here; list of football venues at past Games:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_at_the_Summer_Olympics#Venues

Melbourne was the last host, in '56, not to do this.

Interestingly, and I didn't know this till I looked at the Wikipedia list, London 1948 had a London only tournament (pretty much anyway):

Empire Stadium, Wembley
White Hart Lane, Tottenham
Selhurst Park, Crystal Palace
Craven Cottage, Fulham
Griffin Park, Brentford
Arsenal Stadium, Highbury
Cricklefield Stadium, Ilford
Green Pond Road Stadium, Walthamstow
Champion Hill, Dulwich

Brighton Goldstone Ground
Portsmouth Fratton Park


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

I think that the use of Wembley, Old Traford, Hampden, St. James, Millenium for Football, wil have much more value than a flashy new stadium (imagine the all the u-23 players, some with little profesional carrer, getting to play a such venues).

Also for the any tennis player, to compete at Wimbledon is second to none (specially for non ranked players)

The aquatics centre and velodrome, are world class.

Also the olympic stadium is good enough. 

Plus the city has more than enough landmarks for your TV background shoots.


----------



## scalatrava89 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bit of a heads up on a relevant TV program coming up. 2012 Olympic Park Machines with Jonny Smith is on QUEST (Sky 154 or Virgin 179) at 9:00pm, Wednesday 12th January. The program see’s Jonny exploring the site and the Machines changing its landscape. Crawler cranes, dozers and long reach tracked excavators.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

R.K.Teck said:


> It sure will be odd seeing Hampden covered in LONDON2012 banners and flags given how many miles away Glasgow is from the UK capital!!


Oh nothing wrong with that, just look at some Beijing 2008 Games held in other Chinese cities, like say a WC or other similar event, you got the actual city's name where the center line is and in this case would simply have the London 2012 type and look circling the stadium where advertisement would normally be.



DimitriB said:


> I question why the football games have to be outside London.
> The have stadiums enough to hold the games.
> 
> Don't take me wrong, I don't have anything angainst the stadiums that are choosen to hold the football games or...


Football (in the Olympics) has traditionally been a national fare. You have the preliminary games (which usually start 2 or so days prior to the Opening Ceremony) held throughout the country.

The finals must be held in the host city, though leniency can be made (look at Atlanta 1996, where they chose to hold the Men's Football Final at the city of Athens, which had a significantly large venue for the event, taking into account that most major "football" stadiums in Atlanta were either used for other events or inadequate and that they didn't want to use the Centennial Stadium for obvious reasons).

Just look at Los Angeles 1984. They used their successful hosting of Olympic Football as a catalyst for their successful 1994 FIFA World Cup.

Sure if you have enough stadiums in the city of a minimum of 20,000, then why not? But it's clear since the start of the bid that they'd choose 5-6 preliminary venues throughout the UK (Glasgow Scotland, Cardiff Wales, Coventry/Manchester/Newcastle England) Where the final would be held at Wembley London. It's just a shame that Belfast couldn't be part of the games, as proposed during the bid. They just don't have the venue for it.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Rio also was able to concentrate football in the city (as happened in the Panam Games), but the OC understand that football is an opportunity to involve the whole country with the olympics. The stadiums will be in Sao Paulo, Brasilia, Belo Horizonte, Salvador and Maracanã will host the final. In the end, this was the best decision, because rugby was included and would need a stadium.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It still really bugs me that the IOC are introducing Rubgy at Rio 2016 when Twickenham will be sitting empty in 2012!! So instead of Rugby making its Olympic splash here, at the home of English Rugby and a future Rugby world cup final stadium, it will do so here, at an unremarkable football stadium in a country with little Rugby tradition.

ARGHH!!

Has nobody at the IOC even given a moment's thought to perhaps introducing it sooner?! Are they that rigid in their thinking?

How much better would it be to introduce Rugby to the Games in a country where it's one of the biggest sports, and it would be so easy to host a two day tournament of Rugby 7s at Twickenham; so easy and so benificial to the sport, the Olympic movement, and British enthusiasm for the Games. And with the removal of baseball from the Olympic roster since London won their bid, it wouldn't make the Games here any bigger than was originally planned. As far as I can see, a bit of flexibility with this sport would result in a situation where everyone wins.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

R.K.Teck said:


> It sure will be odd seeing Hampden covered in LONDON2012 banners and flags given how many miles away Glasgow is from the UK capital!!


The people of Boston, Massachusetts probably thought the same thing about Los Angeles '84 banners! :lol:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

RobH said:


> Has nobody at the IOC even given a moment's thought to perhaps introducing it sooner?! Are they that rigid in their thinking?
> 
> How much better would it be to introduce Rugby to the Games in a country where it's one of the biggest sports, and it would be so easy to host a two day tournament of Rugby 7s at Twickenham; so easy and so benificial to the sport, the Olympic movement, and British enthusiasm for the Games. And with the removal of baseball from the Olympic roster since London won their bid, it wouldn't make the Games here any bigger than was originally planned. As far as I can see, a bit of flexibility with this sport would result in a situation where everyone wins.


I agree that it's a massive shame, but they _did_ consider five sports (including sevens) to replace baseball and softball in 2012, and none made it through.

As rabid a rugby fan as I am, it would be probably (rightly) be considered massive favouritism if the IOC overturned their own decision simply because of the Twickenham factor. Sadly we don't have "exhibition sports" at Olympiads any more - rugby sevens at HQ would be a bigger draw than many official sports...


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

DimitriB said:


> I question why the football games have to be outside London.


I question why soccer is in the Olympics at all, when the top players don't take part, and an Olympic gold medal isn't considered one of the highest accolades in the sport.

In rugby sevens, the IRB are ending the Rugby World Cup Sevens after Moscow 2013, so that the Olympics are the undisputed pinnacle.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Are you saying that the players involved don't deserve their Olympic chance? Not to mention the questioning of one of the most popular sports in the Olympics? It's really the way it should be, close to an amateur competition. Not to mention that since mostly under 21's or whatever play, there's not conflicts with any major competition during an Olympic year.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

No, my point was that if you asked an archer, or a cyclist, or a hockey player, or a triathlete, or a badminton player, or a weightlifter, or a gymnast, or a swimmer, or a diver what their ultimate ambition in the sport was, the answer would almost certainly be "to win an Olympic gold" (or, if they're a bit shit, "to get to the Olympics"). In soccer it would be "to win the World Cup" (or, if they play for a minnow country, "to win the Champions League"). In golf and tennis you'd probably get a different answer, as you would if you asked an American basketball player. If a sport doesn't see Olympic glory as the ultimate accolade, it probably doesn't belong there.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Far too rational for the IOC! They'll only adopt sports/activities/odd cultural past times that bring them more $ and/or political pull. Much like FIFA or some national tax code, they'll move in ways just abstract enough to seem sensible but actually defy logic. 

Seriously, though, they should reduce the games to basically athletics, gymnastics, swimming and the like. Thus, if, as Charlie puts it, a sport has some other occassion as its pinnacle event and isn't part of the core Olympic events, it should be left to its own devices. Soccer, rugby, basketball, golf, tennis, sailing...

Architecturally this would certainly make it easier on the host community, especially if they remove the sailing components that mandate coastal access. Imagine the resources that could be directed to venues, parks, etc if such an abundance of ancillary venues weren't also required!! I'm confident the net return on investment would be greater for all involved.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*On your marks, get set for London 2012 - the greatest show on earth
*
Today the Standard begins the countdown to the greatest sporting show on earth: London's 2012 Olympics.
With just 567 days to go until the cauldron is lit above the main stadium in Stratford to herald the start of the 30th Olympic Games of the modern era, the sense of anticipation is mounting.
We are now on the final lap of a seven-year preparation. Organisers talk of a once-in-a-lifetime experience for Londoners. The city will host the equivalent of a world championships in 26 sports in little over two weeks. There will be 10,500 athletes from 205 nations competing in 650 sessions of sport.
The action will be beamed to a peak global TV audience of four billion and, with advances in mobile technology, London promises to be the best-connected Games ever.

Up to 250,000 spectators will pack the Olympic Park every day and 120 heads of state will attend the opening ceremony, the biggest gathering of VIPs London has ever seen. A month later, we will all be back for the Paralympics, the world's biggest disabled sports event.
In March the scramble begins for 8.8 million Olympic tickets.
Two million people have already signed up and prices will range from £20 right up to £2,012 for the best seat in the house at the opening ceremony on July 27.
The excitement will build as more than £1 billion-worth of world-class sporting venues are completed — on schedule — by the summer. Next month triple Olympic champion Sir Chris Hoy will take the inaugural spin around the £100 million velodrome as it becomes the first of three signature venues — the others being the stadium and aquatics centre — to be finished.
Watching Ken Livingstone dancing till dawn at a harbourside restaurant in Singapore the night London won the Olympic bid five years ago, I could barely imagine being just months away from covering the big event.
Starting this week I will be writing a regular column, scrutinising London 2012 as it races towards the finish line. From the heroes to the hurdles, here are the crucial factors I'll be looking at...

The heroes
If our athletes peak at the right time, Team GB have every chance of hitting the target set for them of fourth place or better. Experts say the Brits can beat their 47-medal Beijing haul, it's just a matter of how many can be converted into golds.
The backbone of the team is expected to be in rowing (look out for Katherine Grainger and Anna Watkins, Mark Hunter and Zac Purchase, double sculls), cycling (Sir Chris Hoy in three velodrome events), swimming (Rebecca Adlington and Gemma Spofforth) and sailing. There is also podium potential in hockey, canoeing, gymnastics, taekwondo and boxing. Athletics may at best bring a brace of British golds with Hackney triple jumper Phillips Idowu and heptathlete Jessica Ennis the likely contenders.
In the Paralympics, Team GB is targeting a fourth successive second place with the help of Croydon wheelchair athlete David Weir, swimmer Ellie Simmonds and Iraq war veteran Tel Byrne in the velodrome.

The competition
China romped home in Beijing with 51 golds ahead of second-placed America's 36. But their trajectory in the past two and a half years is difficult to follow, since they prefer not to participate in global contests which feed into medal table forecasts. Japan is forecast to win 11 more medals than in 2008 and Germany 13, which could see them leapfrog Britain into fourth place. Double Olympic sprint champion Usain Bolt aims to break his own world records and 14-times Games medallist Michael Phelps is expected to dominate again in the pool.

The tickets
When the tickets, worth £500 million, go on sale, organisers will hope to avoid a website crash like that which blighted the Beijing Games, or a cyber attack. But the real crunch will not come until after the initial two-month sales phase when the allocations are made. Applications for oversubscribed events such as swimming, cycling and athletics finals will go into a ballot with a maximum of four to eight tickets per household.
The movers and shakers
As chair of the 3,000-strong organising team, Locog, Sebastian Coe has struck a formidable partnership with Paul Deighton, the chief executive who learned how to cope with pressure from his years at Goldman Sachs.
The Locog pair form a group of “four wise men” heading the 2012 project, the others being John Armitt and David Higgins who have kept the construction on track at the helm of the Olympic Delivery Authority.
Culture Secretary Jeremy Hunt can expect to lead the line of ministers at the numerous venue inaugurations this year.
Stella McCartney (Team GB kit designer), Stephen Fry (voiceovers) and David Beckham (Leytonstone local hero) will bring some stardust.

The building blocks
The 500-acre plot of land has been transformed from an industrial site to a fledgling green space the size of Hyde Park that will be inaugurated as the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park when it reopens after the Games. The aquatics centre by Zaha Hadid is the undisputed architectural highlight.
The main stadium, designed by the creator of Arsenal's Emirates stadium, Rod Sheard, consists of a lightweight structure to be partially dismantled after the Games. The £100 million velodrome has been likened to a giant Pringle crisp. 

The connections 
London's roads must cope with the demands of shuttling 15,000 athletes and officials, media and VIPs between 30-plus venues in guaranteed times. This can only be achieved with the imposition of lanes dedicated to official Games vehicles in the so-called Olympic Route Network.
For the general public London 2012 has been designated a car-free Games. There are two main routes to the heart of the action — a dedicated shuttle from St Pancras or trains to Stratford or West Ham stations.
The Fun and Games

An athletics-inspired film by Mike Leigh, music by Damon Albarn and an exhibition at the Royal Academy by David Hockey are among the highlights of the 12-week summer arts festival inspired by the Olympics.
The Cultural Olympiad has gained new focus and direction under Ruth MacKenzie, an experienced arts manager, and is expected to be a cultural showcase, rather than the sideshow it has been at some Games. It will start in June and end after the Paralympics in September.

The price tag
The £9.3 billion project has largely escaped the Coalition's spending cuts. In its latest quarterly report in November, the Olympic Delivery Authority estimated the final cost of the construction project to be £7.2 billion, with the remainder largely made up of security and a £1 billion contingency pot.
Further public cash has gone into preparing British athletes, with £311 million of Lottery and exchequer funds from UK Sport pumped in as Team GB fields its largest squad of up to 500 athletes, plus 300 Paralympians. 

The people
Almost 80,000 unpaid helpers are needed. Hundreds of thousands have applied, but organisers will be alert to the nightmare scenario of volunteers walking off the job in their droves after a few days when the dream of being Usain Bolt's bag carrier turns into the unglamorous reality of 10-hour shifts in the coach park. McDonald's has been drafted in for its expertise in high-speed recruitment and to ensure Olympic service comes with a smile. 

The security 
The total bill for security could hit £1 billion after ministers agreed an extra £280 million to beef it up in and around the Olympic venues. The extra cash pays for airport-style screening of park visitors, perimeter fences, CCTV and patrol guards.
Security minister Pauline Neville-Jones also expects a large chunk of the Home Office's £1.1 billion anti-terror budget over the next two years to be absorbed by the Olympics.

The Olympic effect
London is expected to become the world's most popular business destination in the year leading up to the Games. Hospitality will be the big winner with 60,000 rooms in West End hotels block-booked for VIPs, and top restaurants already reserved.
Art galleries, museums and historic palaces will share in the £100 million business of “Olympic houses” established as the party base for visiting nations (the Russians are set to transform Marble Arch into a £5 million palace).
Around a million Londoners are expected to flock to Olympic fan parks in Victoria Park, Hyde Park and Potters Fields to watch action on giant screens. Hopes that Londoners will become more sporting hang in the balance with official participation figures flatlining before the Mayor's £15 million sports fund takes effect.

The legacy
The green shoots of the London 2012 legacy should begin to show in the Olympic Park this year as the multi-billion pound public assets go on the market. Either Spurs or West Ham are to be chosen as the new Olympic stadium owners this month.
Legacy chiefs are putting up for sale/to let signs outside the media centre, Anish Kapoor's Orbit Tower, the handball arena and the swimming pool. The £1 million-a-year maintenance costs could deter potential operators of the aquatic centre. 

The gravy train
Expect a media witch hunt if there are rows of empty seats in the Olympic stadium where corporate ticket-holders have failed to turn up, as has happened in recent Games. Ticket recycling schemes and threats to give the seats away are in the pipeline.
There's also resistance to the 100-mile network of dedicated Olympic lanes and there have been calls for the 25,000 sponsors who gain access (as well as athletes, officials and media) to take the Tube instead. Around 120 heads of state are expected to attend the opening ceremony and the Foreign Office is under orders to keep their entourages to a minimum.

The finishing line
The so called “Big Build” has entered the home straight. Next month the velodrome will become the first Olympic Park venue completed with ribbon-cutting duties at the Olympic stadium, aquatics centre and handball arena set for early summer. Completion of the venues to schedule gives Games chiefs plenty of time to test them with behind-closed-doors invitation events to world championships, to identify any major snags before each venue is granted its operating licence.

The potential hurdles
In some order of seriousness: a major security scare, a boycott (increasingly rare since the end of the Cold War), a doping scandal, a strike on the Tube or a motorists' rebellion against road lanes reserved for Olympic traffic.
Follow me on twitter @matthewwbeard

from http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...r-london-2012---the-greatest-show-on-earth.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*London 2012: The key moments in the run-up to the Games*

-- _Link to Daily Telegraph article_ --

*After five-and-a-half-years of preparation, 2011 is the year that the Olympic project will come together in front of the UK's eyes. As the last full year before the Games, it will see the completion of the main venues and the award of the most significant long-term commercial opportunities. Here are the issues that should dominate the agenda over the next 12 months.*

*Westfield Stratford City opens*

The largest urban shopping centre in Europe is a gateway to the Olympic Park and will be the first major test of Stratford's infrastructure when it opens to the public in September. The development has been earmarked as the anchor of the ambitious legacy plans for the Olympic Park, and has already been successful in attracting business investment. A 50pc stake was sold in the shopping centre for £871.5m last year to the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board and Dutch investor Algemene Pensioen Groep, and the centre's shops are 75pc full, with John Lewis and Marks & Spencer anchor tenants. More news on lettings is expected before opening, with the Australian developer confident the scheme will open fully occupied. Westfield is also waiting to discover whether it has been successful in applying for a license to operate a casino at the site.

*One year to go*

The 12-month countdown to the opening ceremony of the Olympics is not just a symbolic moment for London 2012, but a key date in the construction schedule. The Olympic Delivery Authority has set a milestone of July 27, 2011, which if met means the key venues will by then be completed and ready to be handed over to the organising committee. So far, progress has been smooth and the construction of many of the sporting arenas is thought to be ahead of schedule. The first venue to be completed at the Olympic Park is expected to be the Velodrome this spring, with the Olympic Stadium in the summer, and the canoe slalom venue at Lee Valley White Water Centre opening for public use in April. Key construction landmarks will include the laying of the athletics track in the summer.

*Future of Olympic Stadium confirmed *

West Ham and Tottenham Hotspur are due by January 21 to submit their final bids to occupy the Olympic Stadium post-2012 in the latest stage of their battle for the stadium. The Olympic Park Legacy Company will meet a week later to identify a preferred bidder with a final announcement on the future of the stadium expected by March 31, when contract negotiations have been completed. The stadium's future is arguably the key to London's legacy proposals, and it has proved controversial. The latest twists include Karren Brady, the West Ham vice-chairman, accusing Tottenham of a "smash and grab" raid on the stadium, Tottenham hiring PR guru Mike Lee – who helped London win the 2012 Olympics – and Lord Coe expressing his backing for West Ham's desire to retain the athletics track.

*Private sector deals for Olympic Village and media centres*

The Olympic Stadium may be the most high profile component of the legacy plans for Stratford, but in many ways the village and media buildings represent the bread and butter. They are the test of whether homeowners and businesses can be attracted to the park. This year, the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) plans to dispose of its stake in the athletes village to a private consortium, and official marketing will also begin in the search for an occupier for the press and broadcasting centres. The early signs are that these schemes are highly attractive propositions for the private sector. Nine consortia have been shortlisted for the Olympic Village, including major investors such as JP Morgan and the Wellcome Trust, and sovereign wealth funds such as Qatar Diar. They are being offered 1,439 private homes and the opportunity to develop up to 2,500 more. Final offers are due by the Spring and the ODA will then decide whether to proceed with a selected party, although Government approval will be needed.

*Olympic tickets go on sale*

In March, the 8.8m tickets for the Olympics go on sale. The demand for tickets will highlight Britain's appetite for the Olympics in challenging economic times. So far, more than 2m people have registered their interest in the tickets – which are a vital part of raising £2bn from the private sector to fund the Games – and Paul Deighton, chief executive of London 2012, says demand has been "mind-blowing".


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

ticksts available from march?

I need to choose what sports to follow.


any news about the orbit? are you building the aweful red-spiral tour eiffel?

 It ruins london more than guy's hospital tower and barbican centre towers


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

If anybody hasn't noticed yet, the Olympic Park has been updated on Google Earth. I don't really need to tell people where it is - just go to London and start zooming in!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

RobH said:


> Loads of interesting bits in this short and confusing article!!
> 
> Symbolic rings around capital to signal Games are on the way
> 
> ...


*Well, here's confirmation:*

_The first set of Olympic Rings, the symbol of the Olympic Games, will be unveiled this week at London’s St Pancras Station, 18 months ahead of the opening of the London Olympics 2012.

The five multicoloured, interlinked, aluminium rings, will be suspended in front of the clock at the end of the platforms at St Pancras. Measuring 70 foot wide and 30 foot high in total, they will remain hanging in the station until the games are over.

St Pancras was selected as the site for the first unveiling for the red, yellow, black, blue and green rings, because as one of London’s it is the station from which many visitors to the Olympic Park will set out on their journey.

The unveiling will take place on Thursday with key figures present including London’s Mayor Boris Johnson and Chairman of the Locog, Lord Coe._

http://www.breakingtravelnews.com/news/article/olympic-fever-hits-britain/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It will be a good promotion among the thousands of passengers going through the station everyday.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/bl...ondon-boycott-over-racist-Olym?urn=oly-327678
> 
> Mon Feb 28 03:53pm EST
> 
> ...



There have been a lot of venom thrown at the 2012 motto but this is certainly the first I have head of it being "racist". Leave it up to the comedians in Tehran to make the claim.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll give you a pound for everyone who says "Shame Iran aren't here!" in 2012 if they carry out this threat. I think I've got a fiver in my wallet, that should cover it.

I think they've felt a little upstaged by Gadaffi this week, that probably explains why they're only kicking up a fuss now, FOUR YEARS after it was launched.

Funniest story of the week!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Well, a little off-topic in the stadium section but relevent to this thread:*

*The latest instalment of the London 2012 mascots’ film was released today, featuring top GB athletes Tom Daley, Phillips Idowu, Shanaze Reade, Ellie Simmonds and Mandip Sehmi.*

The new animated film, ‘Adventures on a Rainbow’, sees Olympic mascot Wenlock and Paralympic mascot Mandeville continuing their journey around the UK, trying out new sports and discovering British icons. It follows the first film, Out of a Rainbow – both written by children’s author Michael Morpurgo.

Watch






Fans of the mascots can also enjoy the new ‘Play’ section of the mascots’ website, swimming with Wenlock and getting creative with the ‘Make your mascot’ tool.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol to Iran, that's ridiculous. They just need to have something to complain about Western countries.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

BBC hoping for Olympic comedy success

Staging the Olympic Games in London is a serious business but a new BBC comedy drama will bring some humour to the subject.

"Twenty Twelve" is a six-part series written and directed by People Like Us writer John Morton.

The cast includes Hugh Bonneville, Jessica Hynes, who played Cheryl in the Royle Family, Olivia Colman and Amelia Bullmore.

A BBC Four spokeswoman described the series as being "about the people paddling hard beneath the water to make the Olympics happen in London 2012".

Challenges faced by the team include:

* How to phase the traffic lights across London to get people from west to east

* What to do when protesters opposed to the siting of the equestrian events leave large quantities of horse dung on the doorstep

* What to do when the much-vaunted wind turbines won't turn because there's no wind.

The series is part of the new autumn/winter schedule unveiled by BBC Four.






Lots more clips here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00yw1t9


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympic BMX track construction begins*
> 
> *Construction on the BMX track for the London 2012 Olympic Games is now underway, according to the Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA). The 400-meter track is located next to the Velodrome in the North of Olympic Park and will have 6,000 temporary seats to host the Olympic BMX race in 2012.*
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/action/bmx/news/story?id=6173954


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com//03032011/58/london-2012-boris-lands-olympic-dig-french.html

hno: pathetic!!! I think i'll boycott those olympiads if English continue in this way...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I've seen the interview and whilst he's a bit of a buffoon (I didn't vote for him) he was clearly joking around.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Axelferis said:


> I think i'll boycott those olympiads if English continue in this way...


Oh noes! The Olympics are ruined!


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

RobH said:


> I've seen the interview and whilst he's a bit of a buffoon (I didn't vote for him) he was clearly joking around.


Anyone complaining clearly doesn't know Boris Johnson.

The man owes his entire career to being known as a bit of a baffoon and saying what he thinks, whether it's sensitive or wise to do so.

A selection of his musings, for example...

On George W Bush

"The President is a cross-eyed Texan warmonger, unelected, inarticulate, who epitomises the arrogance of American foreign policy."


On using a mobile phone while driving

"I don't believe that is necessarily any more dangerous than the many other risky things that people do with their free hands while driving - nose-picking, reading the paper, studying the A-Z, beating the children, and so on."


On commuting

"I forgot that to rely on a train, in Blair's Britain, is to engage in a crapshoot with the devil."


On Euro-scepticism

"I can hardly condemn UKIP as a bunch of boss-eyed, foam-flecked Euro hysterics, when I have been sometimes not far short of boss-eyed, foam-flecked hysteria myself."


On Tony Blair

"It is just flipping unbelievable. He is a mixture of Harry Houdini and a greased piglet. He is barely human in his elusiveness. Nailing Blair is like trying to pin jelly to a wall."


On becoming Prime Minister

"My chances of being PM are about as good as the chances of finding Elvis on Mars, or my being reincarnated as an olive."


On Channel 5

"I don't see why people are so snooty about Channel 5. It has some respectable documentaries about the Second World War. It also devotes considerable airtime to investigations into lap-dancing, and other related and vital subjects."


On being sacked by Michael Howard

"My friends, as I have discovered myself, there are no disasters, only opportunities. And, indeed, opportunities for fresh disasters."


On how to vote

"Voting Tory will cause your wife to have bigger breasts and increase your chances of owning a BMW M3."


On why he voted for David Cameron as Tory leader

"I'm backing David Cameron's campaign out of pure, cynical self-interest."


On drugs

"I think I was once given cocaine but I sneezed so it didn't go up my nose. In fact, it may have been icing sugar."


On the City of Portsmouth

"Too full of drugs, obesity, underachievement and Labour MPs."


On tennis

"I love tennis with a passion. I challenged Boris Becker to a match once and he said he was up for it but he never called back. I bet I could make him run around."


On the Liberal Democrats

"The Lib Dems are not just empty. They are a void within a vacuum surrounded by a vast inanition."


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Axelferis said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com//03032011/58/london-2012-boris-lands-olympic-dig-french.html
> 
> hno: pathetic!!! I think i'll boycott those olympiads if English continue in this way...


Let us not forget the things the French said about the British during the bidding process, at least Boris was only joking, I doubt the French were. But seriously non of these things matter at all to anyone, all that matters is the actual games themselves, it would be a shame to ruin it for yourself over comments that get thrown around between the British and the French every 5 mins.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Mossy22 said:


> Let us not forget the things the French said about the British during the bidding process, at least Boris was only joking, I doubt the French were. But seriously non of these things matter at all to anyone, all that matters is the actual games themselves, it would be a shame to ruin it for yourself over comments that get thrown around between the British and the French every 5 mins.



:nono: he wasn't joking and you know it!! It is stupid to say that! We know that london won and is it necessary to make stupid jokes when the great spirit of Olympic is to fair play and welcome the world!! :rant:

the superiority feeling has nothing to do with this period of celebrations!! i hope a lot of rain will fall during this olympiad just to lock his **** mouth!!

i love london but with this guy i 'll pass those games :bash:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

OK, goodbye then. I'm sure you and Iran will be very happy together! :wave:


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

U still didnt mention anything about the French comments on the British at the bidding process but i bet that was acceptable in your view. This politician is a comedian aswell he makes jokes all the time please dont blow this out of proportion. :bash:

I mean if paris had won the games i would not have boycotted it because of what the french said about us, because i realise both sides are pathetic in trying to insult each other, as countries we are more similar than different and we should just celebrate the games for what they are - a celebration of sport


----------



## WooWoo (May 25, 2010)

Axelferis said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com//03032011/58/london-2012-boris-lands-olympic-dig-french.html
> 
> hno: pathetic!!! I think i'll boycott those olympiads if English continue in this way...


Just giving you a taste of your own medicine really

The French make pathetic comments about the British all the time. If you cant take it, dont give it.

But lets not turn this into "that" thread



> i hope a lot of rain will fall during this olympiad just to lock his **** mouth!!


And please please please give it a rest with the weather comments


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Axelferis said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com//03032011/58/london-2012-boris-lands-olympic-dig-french.html
> 
> hno: pathetic!!! I think i'll boycott those olympiads if English continue in this way...


Axel,

One of the things that I've observed about the French is that, as a general rule, you take yourselves far too seriously for your own good.

You need lighten up; have a laugh at yourselves every now and then. It's something that we do in Britain all the time.........with good reason: there's lots to laugh about!

Boris Johnson was joking. It was a gentle (very gentle) dig. It's what we call "banter". The correct response would be to laugh.......and then to have a gentle dig right back at us - about our food, perhaps. Or maybe ask when our football team last won the World Cup or European Championship?

In other words.....man up and chill.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Right, back on topic:
*
London 2012: Last Games contract put out to tender 

In a move that confirms preparations for the Games are moving into a new phase, the ODA has launched the search for two contractors to convert the Olympic Park for community use afterwards.

The work, worth more than £100m, is one of the most valuable contracts since the building of the main venues.

So far, more than 1,000 contracts have been offered by the ODA, charged with delivering the Olympic Park venues and infrastructure, worth more than £6bn.

The final major contract requires creating a one-mile road cycle circuit, a mountain bike track, allotments and football pitches at the park in Stratford. The work also includes removing temporary security infrastructure and completing a road network.

The ODA will offer the work in two parts, one for the north and south of the park. However, it expects some work to be sub-contracted. 

Alison Nimmo, the ODA director of design and regeneration, said: "We are on track to complete the Olympic Park venues, infrastructure and parklands ready for London 2012 and are putting in place a team to transform them for their legacy use after the Games.

"Legacy was at the heart of the London 2012 bid and 75p of every £1 spent cleaning up what was a former industrial area and creating the Olympic Park is an investment in the regeneration of East London." The venues and infrastructure form the foundation of future long-term development for this part of London

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...12-Last-Games-contract-put-out-to-tender.html


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

JimB said:


> Axel,
> 
> One of the things that I've observed about the French is that, as a general rule, you take yourselves far too seriously for your own good.
> 
> ...


Its a bit pointless trying to be a voice of reason with Axel.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i 'm going to end this point! i wish the very best for london 2012 to londoners but i'll don't follow this competition because this arrogance is just a shame! When a country receives the most prestigious competition of universe, people have to be conscious about what they say.

it's not elegant way to organize this competition! trust me if rain happens at this period, your boris johnson will eat his words deeply to be arrogant like that!

RobH-> you never change hno: What iran has in common with france? i waste my time with you...


----------



## WooWoo (May 25, 2010)

Axelferis said:


> i 'm going to end this point! i wish the very best for london 2012 to londoners but i'll don't follow this competition because this arrogance is just a shame! When a country receives the most prestigious competition of universe, people have to be conscious about what they say.
> 
> it's not elegant way to organize this competition! trust me if rain happens at this period, your boris johnson will eat his words deeply to be arrogant like that!
> 
> RobH-> you never change hno: What iran has in common with france? i waste my time with you...


But didnt the French PM get internationally panned for saying "the only food worse than the British is finnish food" when bidding for the olympics?

And then the French Olympic Association mounted a massive attack on Britain when London won, accusing Tony Blair and making a mockery out of themselves?

So yeah, dont act so high and mighty


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Axelferis said:


> i 'm going to end this point! i wish the very best for london 2012 to londoners but i'll don't follow this competition because this arrogance is just a shame! When a country receives the most prestigious competition of universe, people have to be conscious about what they say.
> 
> it's not elegant way to organize this competition! trust me if rain happens at this period, your boris johnson will eat his words deeply to be arrogant like that!
> 
> RobH-> you never change hno: What iran has in common with france? i waste my time with you...



I didn't mention France. I was comparing your threat of a personal boycott to Iran's threat of a national boycott. Both pointless sulks over non-issues.

Seriously though, there are thousands upon thousands of articles on the Olympics; thousands of quotes from various sportsmen and women, organisers, politicians. Boris' jokey soundbite is the first time I've heard anyone mention Paris' defeat in _ages_. To take one quote among thousands and claim there is an attitude of arrogance makes you look sad; particularly in light of your posting history which is anything but positive itself. Don't follow these Games if you don't want to...we certainly won't miss your "contributions" to these threads.

Oh, and welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *£10,000 a week to rent a London home for the Olympics*
> 
> *Homeowners in south-east London are demanding up to £10,000 a week in rent for their houses during next summer's Olympics. The rents being asked -four times higher than normal - are the first signs of the expected accommodation gold rush near the main Games venues.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...000-a-week-to-rent-a-home-for-the-olympics.do


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Axelferis said:


> i 'm going to end this point! i wish the very best for london 2012 to londoners but i'll don't follow this competition because this arrogance is just a shame! When a country receives the most prestigious competition of universe, people have to be conscious about what they say.
> 
> it's not elegant way to organize this competition! trust me if rain happens at this period, your boris johnson will eat his words deeply to be arrogant like that!
> 
> RobH-> you never change hno: What iran has in common with france? i waste my time with you...


Oh grow up and stop acting like your all high and mighty. The amount of remarks you make about London and the UK makes you a hypocrite. Oh and did you forget what the French where saying about British food during the actual bidding process in 2005 but the Brits didn't thrown their toys out of their pram they just revelled in sweet justice of victory. Just relax and stop taking things so seriously and personally.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) today announced that lines from the poem ‘Ulysses’ by Alfred Lord Tennyson will be engraved on to a wall in the Athletes' Village to not only inspire athletes competing in 2012, but also future generations of residents and school children.*

The last line of Tennyson’s poem Ulysses, 'To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield' were nominated by the public and chosen by a panel which included Poet Laureate Carol Ann Duffy and author Sebastian Faulks.

Tennyson’s words will be seen daily by the athletes and officials living and working in the Village during the summer of 2012. After the Games, the Village will be converted into new housing with a school, healthcare facilities and parklands and the inscribed wall will be a part of the lasting legacy for residents and the wider community.

Sarah Weir, Head of Arts and Cultural Strategy at the ODA, said: 'The panel of judges deliberated the public’s nominations until we whittled it down to the final line from Ulysses by Alfred Lord Tennyson. These are words we felt could be an inspiration for the athletes preparing for their Olympic and Paralympic moments in 2012 and equally for the future residents, generations of pupils at the school and all the thousands of visitors to the Olympic Park after the Games.”

Sebastian Coe, LOCOG Chair, said: 'Competing at an Olympic and Paralympic Games is the pinnacle of an athlete’s career. We are committed to providing an environment that helps them deliver the performance of a lifetime for London 2012. These poems will not only contribute to the inspiring environment we are creating for the athletes, but also for the generations of families who will live in the Park after the Games.'

The project is part of ‘Winning Words’ – an initiative conceived by William Sieghart, founder of National Poetry Day, to incorporate poetry into the 2012 Games. Other commissions include a new poem called 'Spark Catchers' by Lemn Sissay which will be etched into a wooden structure in the north of the Olympic Park. Inspired by the history of the site, Sissay has written about the history of the Bryant and May match factory which still exists on the edge of the Park in Bow. Further poems are expected to be chosen for other Olympic Park locations over the coming year.

William Sieghart, who conceived Winning Words and founded National Poetry Day, said: 'It has been exciting to see the response to the Winning Words poetry call-to-arms with inspiring nominations including both traditional and contemporary poets. Tennyson is a powerful choice for the Athletes' Village and we look forward to announcing more locations of poetry within the Olympic Park. A huge thank you to the panel for their deliberation and to the ODA and The London Organising Committee (LOCOG) for recognising the power of poetry to motivate and rouse people.'

http://www.london2012.com/press/med...etry-to-inspire-athletes-and-future-commu.php

For more information about the ODA’s work to incorporate art into the Park, go to: http://www.london2012.com/documents/oda-publications/art-in-the-park.pdf


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

With video.



> *Olympics tickets go on sale in a week*
> 
> *The London Olympics opens in 508 days from now and it is only a week until those coveted Olympics tickets go on sale. *
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12671311


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

RobH said:


> BBC hoping for Olympic comedy success
> 
> Staging the Olympic Games in London is a serious business but a new BBC comedy drama will bring some humour to the subject.
> 
> ...


This is a blatant rip-off of Australian series The Games

http://www.abc.net.au/unleashed/45014.html

In 2006, shortly after London was awarded the 2012 Olympic Games and following approaches from several overseas producers interested in making their own versions of the show, we spoke with producer Rick McKenna who had experience in overseas markets with Kath and Kim. Rick McKenna travelled to London and met with BBC comedy head Jon Plowman.

At a later date Jon Plowman introduced Rick McKenna to writer John Morton with the prospect that perhaps we might consider John Morton as one of the writers on the project. John Morton was lent DVDs of The Games. At the time he acknowledged he had never previously seen nor heard of the show and was impressed and keenly interested.

After many phone conferences, meetings and almost four years of email exchanges, Mr Morton and Mr Plowman have now apparently made a satirical series for the BBC about the organising committee of the London Olympics (set to air next Monday March 14 on BBC4 in the UK), without our participation or permission.

In other words, it seems that in 2008/9 Morton had already had the idea he'd never heard of and was so excited by, and he was interested in obtaining episodes of The Games only so he could check out how someone had created his original idea in Australia, 12 years previously. We have suggested that once Mr Morton finds out that repressed memory is not an Olympic event, perhaps he could return the DVDs.

The original is well worth a look.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *2012 venues access website launched*
> 
> *A website to help sports fans find out about how accessible facilities are at the London 2012 venues and tourist hotspots has been launched. The InclusiveLondon.com website has been built to help people find out about the accessibility features of a range of places including the 2012 Games venues, hotels, restaurants, pubs, shops, museums and tourist attractions.*
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...jazhuLosxPl568TmXQ?docId=B3128481299853645A00


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Boris Johnson invites bids for first Olympic Park neighbourhood*
> 
> *Boris Johnson today asked construction firms to bid to build the first Olympic Park neighbourhood. Speaking at an international property fair in Cannes, the Mayor said it was the "first major opportunity for developers to create one of several new neighbourhoods in the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park". *
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-bids-for-first-olympic-park-neighbourhood.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Starting gun fired in race for Olympics tickets*
> 
> *Olympics chiefs said today they will make history by selling out 2012 tickets when they go on sale next week. Britain's biggest sporting ticket sale begins on Tuesday afternoon with almost seven million available for next year's Games.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ing-gun-fired-in-race-for-olympics-tickets.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *2012 clock starts counting down as tickets go on sale*
> 
> *A giant clock counting down the days until the start of the London Olympics has been unveiled in Trafalgar Square, hours before tickets go on sale. From Tuesday morning, 6.6 million Olympic tickets become available, 500 days before the Games begin.*
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12733676


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Count down...

*Now less than 500 days to go...*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Basketball Arena*

Images from London2012.com


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Axelferis said:


> Stratford will become an interesting place...
> Next time i 'll take my reflex to shot there.


Careful you don't get rained on...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Handball Arena*

Image from London2012.com


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

I remember back in 2003 in preparation for Athens, when every second day British reporters were sneaking into the complex during the dead of night with cameras to to prove how shitty things were going and the lack of security. The police hunting down the British news reporters more than any other (nonexistent) threat. 1 billion more euros for security that was never needed, to calm down the shouting that never stopped. Every day TV reports for how tourists will get food poisoning, robbed and so on, that the Olympic stadium will have only one roof ready, that the few that will dare to come will die from the fog that didn't exist. Months and months the local media going after the foreign correspondents who reporting from inside the construction sites ,working in fever pace, the end of the world is coming as if they were in a comedy. I remember everyday the Greek media trying to calm down the chaos, trying to at least get the locals into the stadiums...or even not to discourage the volunteers. Or the extra half an hour at school about the Olympic Spirit.....while we were amongst the upcoming disgrace...... No private sector for help, no celebrities, no announcements, no polls, no updates, no public relations....

Good times, good times.

Seems the progress is good, everything smooth as cream over there.


----------



## TJinLondon (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry if this has already ben covered, but I thought the stadium wrap wasn't now happening due to cost saving?

However, looks like they've installed some here:









_Image from London2012.com_

I hope they are now going ahead with it


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

ayanamikun said:


> I remember back in 2003 in preparation for Athens, when every second day British reporters were sneaking into the complex during the dead of night with cameras to to prove how shitty things were going and the lack of security. The police hunting down the British news reporters more than any other (nonexistent) threat. 1 billion more euros for security that was never needed, to calm down the shouting that never stopped. Every day TV reports for how tourists will get food poisoning, robbed and so on, that the Olympic stadium will have only one roof ready, that the few that will dare to come will die from the fog that didn't exist. Months and months the local media going after the foreign correspondents who reporting from inside the construction sites ,working in fever pace, the end of the world is coming as if they were in a comedy. I remember everyday the Greek media trying to calm down the chaos, trying to at least get the locals into the stadiums...or even not to discourage the volunteers. Or the extra half an hour at school about the Olympic Spirit.....while we were amongst the upcoming disgrace...... No private sector for help, no celebrities, no announcements, no polls, no updates, no public relations....
> 
> Good times, good times.
> 
> Seems the progress is good, everything smooth as cream over there.


The British media is a real treat, aren't they? :|

Surely the most convincing argument against free media I've ever seen...

They've begun doing that sort of thing with the World Cup and Olympics preparations here in Brazil, though (excluding airport infrastructure and the case of São Paulo) everything is evolving rather smoothlly.


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Too bad that they can't taste their own medicine in 2012. Nobody else is arse enough to do it, and you can't really tell you have done the Olympics unless you have been bullied burned bitten and ill reputed and then have under-attendance and loss of millions because of that. I don't wish ill for London, but I wish for a Homeric Catharsis through Nemesis


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

We have some of the best and some of worst media in the world and the best examples provide the most convincing arguments _for_ a free press that you'll see anywhere. 

Relating tangentially to this forum for example, were it not for the efforts of The Times and the BBC the full extent of FIFA corruption would not have been made clear. Russian and Spanish news sources, for example, certainly weren't willing to dig into FIFA's grubby world and reveal what they found during the 2018/22 bid race. Most of the dirt dug up on Blatter's organisation has been done by British, Scandinavian and German news organisations.

There is difficulty in regulating the press without throwing the baby out with the bathwater although I agree poor journalism needs to be weeded out. But I'd prefer a robust and questioning press which sometimes goes over the top to a press which is timid and subdued. Yeah, parts of the British press get on people's nerves sometimes, but it's not like there weren't problems with Athens' preparations (see Denis Oswald's words just this week about the amount of visits he made to Athens in comparison to London), same with Delhi. And indeed reports in some papers about the lengths to which Beijing went to prepare for their Games (rerouting water supplies from surrounding towns and villages and leaving tens of thousands without water) show examples of really good journalism in the lead up to a Games.

And ayanamikun, if you think the British Press are any less ready to pounce on problems in London 2012's preparations you're living in a different world. The reason there have been fewer stories relating to London's preparations compared with Athens', for example, is because things are going pretty smoothly over here. The exception has been the stadium legacy argument and that has been covered in immense detail by our press over the last year. If things weren't going smoothly, I'm completely certain the negative press coverage Athens got would be dwarfed.

This isn't the thread for this debate anyway.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

TJinLondon said:


> Sorry if this has already ben covered, but I thought the stadium wrap wasn't now happening due to cost saving?
> 
> However, looks like they've installed some here:
> 
> I hope they are now going ahead with it


We think (that is those of us in the UK forums) this is a "trial" wrap rather than the real thing. A few panels going up to test the structure.

A wrap of some sort will almost certainly happen though. The responsibility for the wrap was moved from the ODA last year, but LOCOG have opened a tender process for private sponsors to come forward to fund it, and have apparently had significant interest. So, we don't know what the wrap will look like, but it's very likely it will be there, just privately rather than publically funded.

Hope this answers your question and welcome to the forum :cheers:


----------



## TJinLondon (Apr 4, 2011)

RobH said:


> We think (that is those of us in the UK forums) this is a "trial" wrap rather than the real thing. A few panels going up to test the structure.
> 
> A wrap of some sort will almost certainly happen though. The responsibility for the wrap was moved from the ODA last year, but LOCOG have opened a tender process for private sponsors to come forward to fund it, and have apparently had significant interest. So, we don't know what the wrap will look like, but it's very likely it will be there, just privately rather than publically funded.
> 
> Hope this answers your question and welcome to the forum :cheers:


Thanks Rob, that's really helpful 

I've been a Skyscrapercity follower for a while, so thought it was time I signed-up properly


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## gimponovestel (Apr 5, 2011)

PortoNuts said:


>


is it not the UK hosting the Olympics? Arnie must have it in for the Scots, Welsh and Irish. If I must say so though, I cannot wait to see the park completed. Looks fantastic so far!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: International Paralympics Day moved to host city*
> 
> *International Paralympic Day will be hosted by London at Trafalgar Square in September to coincide with the beginning of the ticketing application process for the London 2012 Paralympics. The celebration, normally held in Germany every two years by the International Paralympic Committee, has been moved to London as part of its capacity as host nation. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ional-Paralympics-Day-moved-to-host-city.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Brazil 2012 team to train at Palace*
> 
> *Brazil is to use the Crystal Palace National Sports Centre as its training base for the London 2012 Games. Up to 200 Brazilian competitors will use the south London facility before and during the Games under an agreement signed by Carlos Nuzman, President of both the Rio 2016 organising committee and the Brazilian Olympic Committee, and Crystal Palace operators GLL Sport Foundation.*
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...82ADkV1ftXBvWKw?docId=A27846271302031210A0000


----------



## dafrma (Feb 24, 2009)

the Olympics China was the best.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: Village bidders short-listed *
> 
> *Qatari Diar and the Wellcome Trust, the UK's largest charity, have been named on the short-list to acquire the 2012 Olympic Village. The Olympic Delivery Authority is looking to off-load 1,439 homes in Stratford and development sites with room for 2,000 more homes. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...2-Olympics-Village-bidders-short-listed.html#


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ional-Paralympics-Day-moved-to-host-city.html


As a matter of interest, does anyone know why International Paralympics Day should always be held in Germany?

Weren't the Paralympics started in the UK by the people at Stoke Mandeville hospital?

EDIT: Actually, after a quick google, I can answer my own question! It's because the International Paralympics Committee is based in Bonn.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

dafrma said:


> China did best.


At what?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

RobH said:


> We have some of the best and some of worst media in the world and the best examples provide the most convincing arguments _for_ a free press that you'll see anywhere.
> 
> Relating tangentially to this forum for example, were it not for the efforts of The Times and the BBC the full extent of FIFA corruption would not have been made clear. Russian and Spanish news sources, for example, certainly weren't willing to dig into FIFA's grubby world and reveal what they found during the 2018/22 bid race. Most of the dirt dug up on Blatter's organisation has been done by British, Scandinavian and German news organisations.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. Nail on head.

Hopefully, it will put an end to further trolling on the matter.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

gimponovestel said:


> is it not the UK hosting the Olympics? Arnie must have it in for the Scots, Welsh and Irish. If I must say so though, I cannot wait to see the park completed. Looks fantastic so far!


Actually, to be really pedantic, the UK isn't hosting the Olympics. Neither is England.

London is.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Really? London is hosting the showcase. The country is hosting the athletes prep. And furthermore other cities are hosting football matches. Wouldn't completely call it a one man band. My company is currently working on new grandstand at the Alexandra stadium in Birmingham which will host both team USA and Jamaica.

Usian Bolt, Powell, Gay.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Ecological said:


> Really? London is hosting the showcase. The country is hosting the athletes prep. And furthermore other cities are hosting football matches. Wouldn't completely call it a one man band. My company is currently working on new grandstand at the Alexandra stadium in Birmingham which will host both team USA and Jamaica.
> 
> Usian Bolt, Powell, Gay.


Yes. In practice, that is correct.

But, officially, London is the host of the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Confirmation that the wrap is back it seems, and in its original form. I wonder who's sponsored it? :

_Smallhorn is also collaborating on the hotly contested and highly secretive “wrap”, the long vertical fins of PVC fabric that will be suspended behind the diagonal columns, white on the outside and coloured to match the spectrum within. Twisted 90 degrees along their length, they will signal the entrances and also mask the exposed undercroft, although there is a danger that they will detract from the current crisp clarity of the white steel picked out against the darker interior. *Momentarily banished by budget cuts, the wrap has since been reinstated through private sponsorship by Locog*, the agency responsible for dressing the park – and in fact the city itself – in the official “look of the games”, a cacophony of fluorescent shards. To her credit, Smallhorn has somehow tamed the brash brand identity into a surprisingly successful treatment._















































http://www.bdonline.co.uk/buildings...ium-by-populous/5016249.article#ixzz1ImBYhIxB


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad the wrap is back. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Fans get chance to use 2012 stadium before the athletes*
> 
> *Thousands of Londoners will be able to take part in sports competitions at the new world-class venues in the Olympic Park before the Games begin. Major community events will be held in swimming, cycling, running and a multi-sport mini-Olympics in an initiative by Mayor Boris Johnson to give Londoners a sense of "ownership" of the new Park.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ce-to-use-2012-stadium-before-the-athletes.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Aquatics Centre*

by *kfrost*.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Springtime in the Olympic park. Images from the London 2012 website


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking good already.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

^^^^

I'm assuming that that isn't an official London 2012 video?

Awful content and delivery of the voiceover.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It's not official, if it was it would have been uploaded by london2012.


----------



## Alan Partridge (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got to admit, I wasn't too keen on the look of the Aquatics Centre with those two huge wings but it's coming together really well.

They've got the whole landscaping spot on as well.


----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm not sure if there is a thread for people to discuss what they're hoping to see, or perhaps that will happen after the tickets have been allocated to the lucky individuals applying. I will be bidding for tickets for me and two friends and I've just spent a few hours going through the schedules to see what's what. Providing my friends agree, I shall be going for:

- 1 session of Swimming (A final, not picked which day yet, but one with a relay final)
- 1 Badminton Heat session
- 1 Beach Volleyball session

Fingers crossed


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Rio Tinto strikes gold, silver and bronze in London 2012 Olympics *
> 
> *There is still more than a year until the Olympics, but one FTSE 100 company has already struck gold with the London Games. Rio Tinto, the mining group, has agreed a deal with 2012 organisers to supply the metal for the Olympic medals. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ilver-and-bronze-in-London-2012-Olympics.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

by *wawd*.


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 11th April 2011 by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

London wins bid to host 2015 canoe slalom worlds

*London has won its bid to host the 2015 Canoe Slalom World Championships - the first major event to be confirmed for an Olympic venue after the 2012 Games.*

The Lee Valley course, host to the 2012 canoe slalom events, beat a bid from Bourg-Saint-Maurice in the French Alps.

London's Olympic venues failed in bids to host the 2015 World Athletics and 2014 Hockey World Cup.

"I look forward to welcoming the canoeing world to the UK in 2015," said Olympic minister Hugh Robertson.

"This is the first major sporting event confirmed for an Olympic venue after the Games and will be part of the legacy from London 2012."

UK Sport's chief executive, Liz Nicholl, said the event would "provide a magnificent platform for the sport in this country" while the British Canoe Union's Paul Owen promised his sport would deliver "a fantastic event, providing an excellent opportunity to showcase our sport worldwide".

The Lee Valley White Water Centre was the first brand new London 2012 venue to be completed, in December 2010, at a cost of £31m.

Britain's top slalom canoeists have had exclusive use of the course since then, but Lee Valley opens to the public - and foreign rivals - on 22 April.

Bringing major events in Olympic sports to Britain after the Games have concluded is a cornerstone of the London 2012 organising committee's ambition to deliver what it calls a "legacy" after the Olympics.

But previous attempts to secure the sporting side of that legacy have failed, most notably London's bid to stage the 2015 World Championships in Athletics.

The city was forced to withdraw from that bidding process in November 2010, as continued uncertainty over the future of the Olympic Stadium meant the bid team could not even guarantee a running track would remain in place.

One week later, London lost a bid to bring the men's and women's Hockey World Cups to the Olympic Park in 2014.

Both sports have promised to fight back - UK Athletics says it will bid for the 2017 World Championships, and England Hockey has told BBC Sport a world event in Britain in 2015 or 2016 is "pretty likely".

But slalom canoeing is the first sport past the post with a major championships at an Olympic venue.

Britain has twice previously staged the Slalom Worlds, in 1981 near the Welsh town of Bala and at Nottingham's Holme Pierrepont course in 1995, which also staged the 2009 European Championships.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/canoeing/13094894.stm


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *2012 Paralympic countdown hits 500-day mark*
> 
> *With 500 days to go to the start of the 2012 Paralympics, already there is plenty of speculation that London will host the most spectacular Games ever seen. Britain has a proud history in Paralympic sport, with the first event taking place in Stoke Mandeville Hospital in 1948 when hospitals where British war veterans with spinal injuries were being treated competed against each other. *
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/disability_sport/13065994.stm


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Final tile laid at London 2012 Aquatics Centre *
> 
> *Paralympic gold medal winning swimmer Liz Johnson has laid the final tile in the Aquatics Centre competition pool to mark 500 days to go to the London 2012 Paralympic Games Opening Ceremony. *
> 
> ...


http://insidethegames.biz/summer-olympics/2012/12706-final-tile-laid-at-london-2012-aquatics-centre


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

^^^^

By following the link to the article that you posted above, you can also see this picture enlarged when you click on it (if posted on this page, it's far too big!). Looking good:










And this smaller one:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

is it true that east london is the poorest part of London?

I read this on a french magazine and an english plhilosoph said that if Games wasn't organized this time by london this part of the city would have satyed very very poor, abandoned and things worse...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Here are the larger versions of those two photos:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

One more...


----------



## fiddlediddle (Nov 29, 2010)

ayanamikun said:


> I remember back in 2003 in preparation for Athens, when every second day British reporters were sneaking into the complex during the dead of night with cameras to to prove how shitty things were going and the lack of security. The police hunting down the British news reporters more than any other (nonexistent) threat. 1 billion more euros for security that was never needed, to calm down the shouting that never stopped. Every day TV reports for how tourists will get food poisoning, robbed and so on, that the Olympic stadium will have only one roof ready, that the few that will dare to come will die from the fog that didn't exist. Months and months the local media going after the foreign correspondents who reporting from inside the construction sites ,working in fever pace, the end of the world is coming as if they were in a comedy. I remember everyday the Greek media trying to calm down the chaos, trying to at least get the locals into the stadiums...or even not to discourage the volunteers. Or the extra half an hour at school about the Olympic Spirit.....while we were amongst the upcoming disgrace...... No private sector for help, no celebrities, no announcements, no polls, no updates, no public relations....
> 
> Good times, good times.
> 
> Seems the progress is good, everything smooth as cream over there.


I don't remember any of that bad coverage from the British press back in 2003 and I'm a huge news freak. But I do remember the American news network (CNN) reporting a few days before the games started where they said lots of things had gone wrong and things were not finished. In fact, the Greek games were great, in my opinion.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Build It Bigger: London Olympic Aquatic Stadium*

-- _Link to Science Channel: Build It Bigger_ --
_
The London Aquatics Centre will host 44 swimming & diving events during the 2012 Olympics and live on as a new addition to the London landscape. Danny Forster goes with crews as they construct one of the most advanced swimming facilities ever built._

*Clip 1* - Planners for the 2012 Olympics in London made a bold decision to hold the games East London - two miles away from the heart of the city.





*Clip 2* - London prepares to host the 2012 Olympics by building a massive new aquatic stadium. Danny Forster gets a look at the 120,000 square foot steel roof in progress.





*Clip 3 *- Danny Forster is on site as crews use two enormous cranes to test how the truss for the London Olympic Aquatic Stadium will hold up under pressure.





*Clip 4* - To create the ceiling for London's new Olympic Aquatic Stadium, crews install 37,000 custom-manufactured pieces of Brazilian lumber.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope they leave the diving boards as they are. Just plain concrete - not covered by paint or render.

They look fantastic. No need for anything more.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Queen Elizabeth Conference Centre chosen as London 2012 base by Italy *
> 
> *Italy has signed a €1.2 million (£1.1 million/$1.7 million) deal to use the Queen Elizabeth II Conference Centre in the shadow of Big Ben as its hospilaity centre during London 2012, a venue that is expected to be used as platform to help promote Rome's bid to host the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics. *
> 
> ...


http://insidethegames.biz/summer-ol...ce-centre-chosen-as-london-2012-base-by-italy


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

JimB said:


> I hope they leave the diving boards as they are. Just plain concrete - not covered by paint or render.
> 
> They look fantastic. No need for anything more.


I don't think they'll spoil them Jim. These are _almost certainly_ the first diving boards in the world designed by a Pritzker Prize winning architect! :cheers:

_Six unique diving boards will grace the London 2012 Olympic Games & Paralympic Games’ Aquatics Centre.

These diving board were all designed by Zaha Hadid, the architect of the dramatic-looking centre...

The six unique dive boards are being made on site with 460 tonnes of high-tech, self-compacting concrete poured into glass-fibre-reinforced plastic moulds around a skeleton of steel bars that make the distinctive shape.

The different boards in the dive tower are: 5m board with 1m spring board below; 7.5m board and 3m board; 10m board and 3m springboard.

http://www.londonpressservice.org.uk/lps/tradeindustry/item/128918.html_


----------



## gimponovestel (Apr 5, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> is it true that east london is the poorest part of London?


I think it's fairly similar to St Denis. There are areas you wouldn't really want to waste too much time in and not too much going on compared to the surrounding area, but received a massive boost by being the focal point of a big event. I'm glad they chose east London, and I think it's going to be a great event.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *2012 Olympic tickets in high demand*
> 
> *London 2012 organisers say demand for tickets is high before Tuesday's deadline for applications, although they will not reveal whether the 80% sales target has been met.*
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/apr/22/2012-olympics-ticket-high-demand


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: Organisers predict 'Super Sunday' of ticket orders as deadline day looms*
> 
> *Millions of ticket orders have been placed “right across the board”, according to Olympic sources, although there are pockets of slow uptake at some preliminary events at the higher price categories. Insiders say there has been huge demand for popular finals tickets and pleasing levels of interest in some of the mid-tier and less popular sports.*
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...y-of-ticket-orders-as-deadline-day-looms.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London's iconic Tower Bridge to get eco lighting makeover *
> 
> *London's iconic Tower Bridge is to undergo an eco makeover in time for next year's Olympic Games with the installation of a new energy-efficient lighting system. As well as helping to cut carbon and reduce energy costs, the project will enhance this global icon's architectural features at night. *
> 
> ...


http://www.clickgreen.org.uk/news/n...-tower-bridge-gets-eco-lighting-makeover.html


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Good Luck London and England  hope this ends up being amazing.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *2012 Olympics to smash TV record *
> 
> *The London Olympics was on course to raise the bar for TV income generated by a single sports event. *
> 
> ...


http://www.news.com.au/olympics-to-smash-tv-record/story-fn7mjoe2-1226044293245


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Velodrome.

by Toby Cummins on Flickr.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/toyboxstudio/5626377911/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh wow.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

RobH said:


> Oh wow.


Indeed.

The park is starting to look spectacularly good.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012: top tips for last minute ticket buyers*
> 
> *There are 6.6 million tickets available for sale across 645 session, so there are plenty of tickets to go around. But the opening and closing ceremonies, the athletics finals plus any event in a small venue -- especially the track cycling, the diving, and, curiously the weight lifting -- are all expected to be considerably oversubscribed. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...2-top-tips-for-last-minute-ticket-buyers.html


----------



## TenFixed (Feb 21, 2011)

looking forward to these games - hopefully London will deliver.


----------



## tuten (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm a bit worried that I've only applied for the most expensive events, I probably wot get many of then. Do you think there will be many left over fot the preliminary's to get on the day?


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

very spectacular landscape 

But why the grass turns yellow?


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> very spectacular landscape
> 
> But why the grass turns yellow?


*Britain on drought alert as UK as dry as the Sahara Desert*

By Ruth Doherty, Apr 19, 2011
Filed under:News
Email This Comment

Britain is on drought alert after experts say some parts of the UK have been as dry as the Sahara Desert at this time of year.

Hosepipe bans are 'inevitable', they say, as water shortages are a 'real and stark danger' this summer.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

True, I don't know about you but we haven't had rain in the S.E. for probably 6 weeks at least now.

But the photo Axelferis is referring to doesn't have yellow grass in it, just areas which haven't been planted yet I think


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Axelferis said:


> very spectacular landscape
> 
> But why the grass turns yellow?


Eh?? What are you talking about? Take another look at the picture...........all the grass in that picture is a very lush green.

What you can see of the remaining landscaped area is just earth / sand. The grass has yet to have grown or the turf has yet to have been laid.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics Events Are Oversubscribed, Will Go to Ticket Lottery*
> 
> *Track cycling, triathlon and equestrian competitions are among the more than 50 percent of events in the London Olympics that are oversubscribed and will go to ballot, organizers said. *
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...5-percent-of-luxury-hospitality-packages.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Official agents expect mad rush for tickets from people who miss out in public ballot*
> 
> *Olympic insiders said most applicants applied for the lowest category tickets but indicated they are happy to pay more and many will be bumped up to higher categories – a key factor in helping the London Organising Committee of the Olympic Games reach its interim target of £400 million. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...rom-people-who-miss-out-in-public-ballot.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London's torch takes detour to Dublin*
> 
> *The Olympic torch relay, the curtain-raiser to the London 2012 Games, will take a detour to Dublin next summer in a major boost for Anglo-Irish relations. A deal has been struck to re-route the torch to the Irish capital in a diplomatic coup which it is hoped will ride on the momentum of the Queen's first visit to the Irish Republic this year.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...44508-londons-torch-takes-detour-to-dublin.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Olympic Hockey & Paralympic Football Centre*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympic Workforce Tops 12,000*
> 
> *The workforce on the Olympic Park and Athletes’ Village has reached 12,635 as the ‘big build’ nears completion. *
> 
> ...


http://www.build.co.uk/construction_news.asp?newsid=125927


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympic venues to stage test events this summer*
> 
> *Spectators will get their first taste of sport in the new 2012 Olympic venues this summer at test events including beach volleyball at Horse Guards Parade and basketball in the Olympic Park, London organisers have revealed.*
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/may/06/london-2012-venues-test-events


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Time-lapse movie of construction of London 2012 Media Center *


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow - that makes my eyes seriously sore!! lol


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> The Velodrome.
> 
> by Toby Cummins on Flickr.
> 
> ...


not planted yet? ok i was thinking it turned yellow


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *International Broadcast Centre/ Main Press Centre*
> 
> *The International Broadcast Centre/Main Press Centre (IBC/ MPC) will be a 24-hour media hub for around 20,000 broadcasters, photographers and journalists – bringing the Games to an estimated four billion people worldwide.*
> 
> ...


http://www.stratfordlondon.info/developments/international-broadcast-centre-main-press-centre


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *On target: First images of London 2012 Shooting venue unveiled as construction starts at Royal Artillery Barracks*
> 
> -- _Link to London2012.com article_ --
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics Ticket Confirmation This Week Spurs UK Hotel Lodging Hunt*
> 
> *Applicants who successfully navigated the London Olympic ticket website will be discovering whether or not they have attained their desired places as early as May 10th 2011. With their plans now becoming reality, securing accommodation in London is likely to be the next task on the 'to do' list.*
> 
> ...


http://www.worldpropertychannel.com...ndon-ioc-gold-medalist-olympic-games-4279.php


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Handball Arena third venue on Olympic Park to be completed on time and on budget*
> 
> -- _Link to London2012.com article_ --
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess that the first match of handball at OG 2012 will break attendance record for this sport in the United Kingdom:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Handball arena is very decent inside, I like it.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Athelet's Village over time.

http://www.london2012.com/webcams/athletes-village-looking-north.php


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

stratford international the bad named and useless station in the world :lol:

none eurostar stop there :lol:
It will become a huge metro station but for international trains-> :rofl:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I would call Stratford everything but useless...anyway you can't much from Axel.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Fifa contingent to enjoy five-star pampering during London Games*
> 
> *Fifa executive committee members, including president Sepp Blatter, will enjoy VIP treatment at next year’s Olympic Games in London, despite their conflict with the Football Association. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-five-star-pampering-during-London-Games.html


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, this story is in The Mail, the Telegraph, and The Mirror! Blatter's managed to annoy a raving right-wing tabloid, a conservative broadsheet, and a left-wing red-top just _for being eligible_ for tickets as an IOC member and the head of an IF.

Wonderful stuff; he doesn't even have to _do_ anything and the press is on his back. :lol: 

Of course the papers are stirring it a bit here as this has always been known, and is no different from any other Olympics. But it's fun to watch nevertheless.

I don't wish any ill-feeling during London 2012 as it's going to be a huge celebration, but a little round of boos if Blatter appears on a big screen in any venue wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

That last report got me thinking of one thing: if I was a visitor to London during the Olympics, where would I be staying? I must stay in a 3-star, 4-star, or 5-star hotel with no less than 500 rooms and offices and residences must not be located in the same building as the hotel and the rooms must be located within a single building. Eight hotels in London meet these requirements:

Sol Melia White House - 582
St. Giles Hotel - 656
The Strand Palace Hotel - 780
Guoman Tower Hotel - 801
Holiday Inn London Kensington Forum - 901
Millennium Gloucester - 610
Copthorne Tara Hotel - 834
Novotel West - 629

I can't choose the hotel myself, because the Guoman Tower Hotel's Brutalist style has been considered unattractive by many and the St. Giles has a similarity to that new residential midrise near Hyde Park. Which of these eight hotels should I stay in?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> That last report got me thinking of one thing: if I was a visitor to London during the Olympics, where would I be staying? I must stay in a 3-star, 4-star, or 5-star hotel with no less than 500 rooms and offices and residences must not be located in the same building as the hotel and the rooms must be located within a single building.


Why would anyone (beyond perhaps a king or a president who wants the whole hotel for himself and entourage) invent such ridiculous restrictions?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Because he's a billionaire who prefers larger things.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Aquatics Centre


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Because he's a billionaire who prefers larger things.


You realise second life money doesn't count in the real world?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I know several of their exterior facades may look average or ugly, but just choose any of the following.
Sol Melia White House
St. Giles Hotel
The Strand Palace Hotel
Guoman Tower Hotel
Holiday Inn London Kensington Forum
Millennium Gloucester
Copthorne Tara Hotel
Novotel West

(And these restrictions are NOT ridiculous. From 1964-2004, the minimum was 400, but it was raised to 500 after then.)


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ :weird:

The interior of the Aquatics Centre looks amazing. :cheers: Good chance that one day the Aquatics Centre will be a listed building?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^I'm not weird. All I wanted was a large hotel to stay at during the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## Roltel (Aug 7, 2007)

Surely it would be nicer to stay at a smaller, boutique hotel - I try to avoid larger hotels as much as I can.

And if you did have the money, stay at a nice, luxury manor house.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The hotel in which I will be staying at if I had visited London for the Olympics is... The Millennium Gloucester Kensington. 610 rooms, 8 floors, 4 stars.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> The interior of the Aquatics Centre looks amazing. :cheers: Good chance that one day the Aquatics Centre will be a listed building?


Almost certain I would think.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> The hotel in which I will be staying at if I had visited London for the Olympics is... The Millennium Gloucester Kensington. 610 rooms, 8 floors, 4 stars.


Jim thank you for providing me with a good ten minutes of helpless laughter - without a doubt your best work yet. In the words of Partridge:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I not trying to provide anyone with laughter. I'm a serious man, not a comedian.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely Jim, I understand it's perfectly unintentional, you're the Frank Drebin of SSC


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> (And these restrictions are NOT ridiculous. From 1964-2004, the minimum was 400, but it was raised to 500 after then.)


Who imposed the 400 room restriction, and why?

The way you've written it sounds like you are saying you wouldn't stay anywhere that has less than 500 rooms.

What's the problem with less than 500 rooms?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympics chiefs approve Twitter use at London 2012*
> 
> *Athletes at the London Olympics will be allowed to blog and post on Twitter but could be thrown out if their musings breach guidelines. Competitors may write only "first-person, diary-type" entries but should not act as reporters, International Olympic Committee (IOC) guidelines say.*
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympics/london_2012/13927076.stm


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *No room at the inn*
> 
> *They are some of the most desirable places to stay in London, sumptuously furnished to court an affluent, international clientele. For two weeks of 2012, however, they will become more desirable - and expensive - than ever.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-olympics/article-23964980-no-room-at-the-inn.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

With a nice video attached.



> *Time Out takes an exclusive helicopter ride over the London 2012 Olympic Park*
> 
> Time Out’s own Blog Producer Sonya Barber took to the sky yesterday to get a bird’s eye view of the developments of the London 2012 Olympic Park to mark the launch of Panasonic’s London 2012 product line up. Taking off from London Heliport in Battersea, we cruised over central London spotting the capital’s iconic buildings (Shard, Wembley Arena, London Eye, Houses of Parliament) until we reached Stratford, where we had an amazing view of the progress of the site which will host the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games. How do you think it looks? Share your comments below.
> 
> ...


http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2011/07/01/helicopter-2012-olympic-park/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Should the London 2012 Olympics be broadcast in 3D?*
> 
> *Will 3D coverage enhance the Games or will it be another needless expense, asks Owen Gibson.*
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/lon...11/jun/30/london-2012-olympics-3d-owen-gibson


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

I love London, it is such an amazing place! Can´t wait to see what the opening cerimony is going to look like!


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

We can't wait to have you visit


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

london is a wonderful city! with very nice people...i hope i can be there 2012.
biggest blockbuster event


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> With a nice video attached.
> 
> 
> 
> http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2011/07/01/helicopter-2012-olympic-park/


Nice spot.

The areas in the immediate vicinity of the venues look very bare at the moment. The park has all the elements, but it needs tying together as a whole.

Worth watching this video though, gives a nice perspective.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great updates everything looks good can't wait.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympic fans snap up 750,000 2012 tickets in second chance sale*
> 
> *Sports fans who received no London 2012 Olympic tickets in the first round of applications have bought over 750,000 in a second chance sale. Nearly 150,000 applicants who had been completely unsuccessful in the first round purchased the coveted tickets before the second chance sale's 6pm deadline last night.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...50000-2012-tickets-in-a-second-chance-sale.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympic Test Events Begin*
> 
> *Preparations for London 2012 are gearing up with test sports events and security agencies being put through their paces.*
> 
> ...


http://londonist.com/2011/07/olympic-test-events-begin.php


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> Olympic Test Events Begin
> 
> Preparations for London 2012 are gearing up with test sports events and security agencies being put through their paces.
> 
> ...


They still haven't laid the floor at the basketball arena. Anyone know when that's due to happen?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^No idea. :dunno:



> *Equestrian test event at Greenwich Park, day two in pictures*


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...eenwich-Park-day-two-in-pictures.html?image=3


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

by louisemarston on Flickr.




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisemarston/5909301963/sizes/l/in/set-72157627132498496/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisemarston/5909299323/sizes/l/in/set-72157627132498496/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisemarston/5909860626/sizes/l/in/set-72157627132498496/


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Greenwich Park is going to be an outstanding location for the Equestrian events. Canary Wharf and the Old Royal Naval College. Fantastic backdrop.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

JimB said:


> Greenwich Park is going to be an outstanding location for the Equestrian events. Canary Wharf and the Old Royal Naval College. Fantastic backdrop.


Indeed.

Aerial view of Greenwich Park during recent test event (from London 2012 Facebook page)


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Work on London cable car across River Thames begins*
> 
> *Work has begun on a £50m cable car project to link two Olympic venues on opposite sides of the River Thames. Digging for the foundations of the two new stations in the Royal Victoria Dock and on the Greenwich Peninsula began on Thursday.*
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14059134


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *BBC to Mark One Year to London 2012 with Special Network Programming *
> 
> *Wednesday 27 July marks One Year To Go until the start of the London 2012 Olympic Games, with a host of programmes on BBC television and radio covering a day of celebrations across London, including a ceremony in Trafalgar Square organised by the Mayor of London.*
> 
> ...


http://www.newsonnews.net/bbc/9894-...on-2012-with-special-network-programming.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Olmypic Stadium time lapse video.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *The Olympic Stadium made in Britain*
> 
> *The 80,000-seat Olympic Stadium in Stratford, east London, has been completed on time, on-budget and with a near-impeccable safety record. Inside, bus loads of schoolchildren are already excitedly exploring and lining up in imaginary starting blocks on the spot where Usain Bolt and co will start the 100m next summer. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...pics-The-Olympic-Stadium-made-in-Britain.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Aquatic Centre and Basketball Arena time lapse.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

General question: Starting with the Beijing Olympics in 2008, does anything mean that all future Summer Olympicses (including those in London and Rio de Janeiro) will end up costing at least US$10 billion?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^Do you mean that the cost will keep rising? That's not always true. The total cost of Barcelona 1992 was higher than London's budget.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Aquatics Centre.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> General question: Starting with the Beijing Olympics in 2008, does anything mean that all future Summer Olympicses (including those in London and Rio de Janeiro) will end up costing at least US$10 billion?


It depends what a country wants to do. Complex project's like London's are going to run into the billions because a huge amount needs to be done. I was only posting in another thread the difference between the "Olympic Park" in the early part of the last decade and how it looks now (pictures below).

_Half_ the construction budget for London 2012 went on enabling costs; clearing the site, removing pylons, building a new tunnel for the rerouted powerlines, cleaning the soil, building access roads etc. etc. That's a good few billions spent before you even look at laying any foundations for the venues.

Now, if you've got a piece of land which is empty and clean rather than a messy and polluted former industrial estate, you instantly save billions on what London is doing. And if you've got a main stadium and a few big venues already in place you save even more.

As I said, it really depends on the city (things cost more to build in London than Beijing, a lot more), how much preparation work needs to be done to the land, and how many venues are already in place. In London's case, all three are at the high end in expenditure terms.



RobH said:


> *Here's the Olympic Park 10 years ago:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Talk about an upgrade!


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy crap; that's what I call cosmetic surgery on epic poportions.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Such a transformation should be acknowledged during the Opening Ceremony. Bring in the little kids dressed as fridges!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London Olympics Is on Target to Meet $11.7 Billion Budget, Organizers Say*
> 
> *The final development costs of the London 2012 Olympics will probably decline to 7.25 billion pounds ($11.7 billion), the organizers said today. *
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...llion-budget-with-year-to-go-agency-says.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Handball Arena time lapse.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Velodrome time lapse.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Consultants bank £500m for work on Olympic Park*
> 
> *Consultants on the Olympic Park have been paid £500 million before the project is complete, it was revealed today - but the Government also confirmed the Games will come in under budget.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...s-bank-pound-500m-for-work-on-olympic-park.do


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Construction begins on Horse Guards Parade*
> 
> *There was no need for dump trucks of sand when the Olympic beach volleyball competitions were famously staged in Sydney.*
> 
> ...


http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/21072011/58/london-2012-construction-begins-horse-guards-parade.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Security a top challenge in London in year before Olympics*
> 
> *The London Olympics will open just over a year from now, amid the stunning and historic backdrops of the Houses of Parliament, the Tower of London and Buckingham Palace -- all the monuments that make this one of the world's most popular destinations.*
> 
> ...


http://www.tsn.ca/olympics/story/?id=372250


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *LOCOG has chosen US-based silicone textile producer Dow Corning to sponsor the 2012 Olympic Stadium wrap*
> 
> *Controversially axed as part of the government’s spending review last autumn, the £7 million stadium wrap has been resurrected thanks to a corporate sponsorship deal, the AJ can confirm.*
> 
> ...


http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The track has started to appear.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

by *Maderz*.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: beyond the finish line *
> 
> *With the Games a year away, the broadcaster Kevin McCloud looks at what the future holds for those who live and work within sight of the shiny new stadiums.*
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/8651677/London-2012-Olympics-beyond-the-finish-line.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianwylie/5973121599/ by ianwylietwitter


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Was there any decision about the Olympic Stadium? Will the most part of the stadium be dismantled or any club will manage it after the games? I even read that it could be used as venue for a FIFA World Cup, but since the England won't organize it until 2026 so I guess this plan is over.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Public support for a World Cup bid will be next to zero until FIFA cleans itself up completely.

The stadium looks like it'll be West Ham's and will retain its top tier. Court processes are ongoing regarding this. Probably best for you to Google it Dan, as it's been quite a complicated process sorting out the stadium's legacy and it's still ongoing.


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

RobH said:


> Public support for a World Cup bid will be next to zero until FIFA cleans itself up completely.
> 
> The stadium looks like it'll be West Ham's and will retain its top tier. Court processes are ongoing regarding this. Probably best for you to Google it Dan, as it's been quite a complicated process sorting out the stadium's legacy and it's still ongoing.


Thank you RobH, I read before that there is a rivalry between two football clubs that applied for occupy the stadium after the games, while there were arguments saying the best legacy would be the maintenance of original plan, dismantling the roof and the upper tier.

I thought they already had a decision.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012: Olympic sponsors up and running*
> 
> *Athletes, organisers and ticket-holders are all keenly looking forward to the London Olympics now that there is just one year to go before the Games burst into action on 27 July, 2012.*
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-14215781


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

One year to go!










http://www.london2012.com/homepage-feature/


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Aquatics Centre*

BBC


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

RobH said:


> Public support for a World Cup bid will be next to zero until FIFA cleans itself up completely.
> 
> The stadium looks like it'll be West Ham's and will retain its top tier. Court processes are ongoing regarding this. Probably best for you to Google it Dan, as it's been quite a complicated process sorting out the stadium's legacy and it's still ongoing.


Can you believe it's 1 year to go! A long while since Singapore.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

From the London 2012 website:

The Water Polo Arena:








Eton Manor:








Basketball Arena:








The Velodrome:








The Aquatics Centre:








The Handball Arena:








The Olympic Parklands


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

one year video


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*London Calling....... One year to go.....*


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Does the velodrome stay after the olympics?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

DimitriB said:


> Does the velodrome stay after the olympics?


Absolutely!

Along with the main stadium, the Aquatics Centre and the Handball Arena.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

JimB said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Along with the main stadium, the Aquatics Centre and the Handball Arena.


Thanks, I couldn't find any resource if it would stay. About the main, handball and aquatics I knew


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Velodrome. 



RMB2007 said:


>


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

From london2012.com.


----------



## sxiaozhubin (Aug 4, 2011)

happy

coach outlet 
coach handbags


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

From london2012.com.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:cheer: Watch LONDON 2012 :cheer:


----------



## Captured City (May 9, 2009)

SO143 said:


> :cheer: Watch LONDON 2012 :cheer:


am i the only one who thinks US tv always seems a bit dated?? maybe its something to do with the big bold shiny serif fonts and the cheesy voiceovers.

anyway, good to see some hype starting to build!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympic Village sale talks near completion*
> 
> *The government is in exclusive talks with a consortium over the sale of the Athletes' Village in east London. Delancey & Qatari Diar wants to buy, and manage, 1,400 homes and six development plots after the 2012 Games.*
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14405477


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 Olympics: huge crowds expected for triathlon test event*
> 
> *One of the largest crowds to watch an Olympic test event is expected this weekend at Hyde Park when world class fields try out the London 2012 Olympic course in an International Triathlon Union World Championship Series which doubles as Olympic qualifying. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...crowds-expected-for-triathlon-test-event.html


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont know but i dont like the olympic stadium, its a design that would haven been great a few decades ago but today it seems like nothing special, more functional than a great design.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

T3amgeist said:


> I dont know but i dont like the olympic stadium, its a design that would haven been great a few decades ago but today it seems like nothing special, more functional than a great design.


That's precisely because it was built almost exclusively with function in mind - because it was designed to be dismantled after the Games.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

Captured City said:


> am i the only one who thinks US tv always seems a bit dated?? maybe its something to do with the big bold shiny serif fonts and the cheesy voiceovers.
> 
> anyway, good to see some hype starting to build!


No, I think it has more to do with the London/UK theme, so the font is supposed to evoke that kind of place, and yes, England is modern, but, the US, as a nation finds the historical aspects of London much more intriguing, so I'm guessing NBC is just building off of that when they do their coverage. I mean we got into the wedding of William&Kate even though it really means nothing of modern political importance, but somehow the appeal of the age-old theme of monarchy is alive and well. When we think of London, we envision the old stuff like Big Ben, etc, before we think of the contemporary stuff, but those cheesy voiceovers are just for dramatization -_-


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

SouthmoreAvenue said:


> No, I think it has more to do with the London/UK theme, so the font is supposed to evoke that kind of place, and yes, England is modern, but, the US, as a nation finds the historical aspects of London much more intriguing, so I'm guessing NBC is just building off of that when they do their coverage. I mean we got into the wedding of William&Kate even though it really means nothing of modern political importance, but somehow the appeal of the age-old theme of monarchy is alive and well. When we think of London, we envision the old stuff like Big Ben, etc, before we think of the contemporary stuff, but those cheesy voiceovers are just for dramatization -_-


I actually quite like the hype and the Disneyfication. American broadcasters make London sound and look a lot better than any British broadcasters ever would! American broadcasters are shameless in that respect - and that's no bad thing.

And the cheesy voiceover reminds me of those beautifully made and utterly compelling Superbowl films. They do that kind of thing very well.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Inside the Olympic village*
> 
> *The drumroll of optimism being sounded for next summer’s Olympics gets louder every day. At the official 'one year to go’ party in the aquatics centre, teenage world champion diver Tom Daley took the first leap into the pool, and International Olympic Committee (IOC) chairman Jacques Rogge praised architect Zaha Hadid’s building as a “masterpiece”. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property/newhomes/8682125/Inside-the-Olympic-village.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *President Diack takes a ride on London's Javelin train*
> 
> *Visiting London to attend this weekend's Aviva London Grand Prix, the 12th stop of the Samsung Diamond League series, IAAF President Lamine Diack used the opportunity to the catch a sneak peak of the Javelin Train which will be transporting him and other members of the IAAF Family to Olympic Park when the British capital hosts the 2012 Olympic Games next August.*
> 
> ...


http://www.iaaf.org/aboutiaaf/news/newsid=61071.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Weymouth Bay holds 2012 Olympics test event*
> 
> *The town, so far, has been luke-warm about hosting the Olympic Games. There are notable exceptions but local residents have been complaining bitterly about life, and dog walking, being disrupted by creating a spectator area, and attempts to screen any nearby houses from enjoying a free view.*
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...y-holds-2012-olympics-test-event-2331064.html


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I think the mods need to delete the last few posts in this thread. I've PMed them already.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *TfL reveals plans to manage 'huge influx' of visitors during 2012 Olympic Games*
> 
> *Transport for London (TfL) and London 2012 have announced plans to manage the hundreds of thousands of visitors that will descend on the capital for the London 2012 Games.*
> 
> ...


http://www.eventmagazine.co.uk/chan...ge-influx-visitors-during-2012-Olympic-Games/


----------



## CarlosTacubaya (Aug 9, 2011)

awesome venues there in london, i like more this aquatics center than the water cube


----------



## hugenholz (Feb 15, 2009)

Is the Olympic Fire already in London? I saw something burning...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

hugenholz said:


> Is the Olympic Fire already in London? I saw something burning...


This is horrendous.
Tunisia, Egypt, Syria and now *London*.

5 days of rioting. WTF?
Take the Games away from London.
The city is unsafe. Football Internationals have been cancelled.
Send the Games back to Beijing or Guangzhou.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

More people died building Beijing's stadium than died in the London riots. Fact.

Comparing this to Syria or Egypt shows a staggering lack of perspective and understanding.


----------



## Ewan117 (Feb 5, 2010)

CGMaurya said:


> This is horrendous.
> Tunisia, Egypt, Syria and now *London*.
> 
> 5 days of rioting. WTF?
> ...


You are messing around in the wrong forum mate.
London will be the safest place anyone can be when the Olympics come by, safer than Beijing or Sydney when they held theirs.
Guangzhou had their glory with the Asian Games. Its now London's turn to have their glory with the Olympics

back to business though, Is it flooding or are they doing some sort of water feature in the stadium?


----------



## CarlosTacubaya (Aug 9, 2011)

This happened in Mexico 1968, just some days before the games hundreds of students were killed by the army or arrested, but the games were safe


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*London 2012 Ambassador arrested for rioting*

London: The London riots have been shocking but nothing is more shocking than the story of Chelsea Ives. An ambassador for the upcoming Olympic Games to be held in London in 2012, Ives had visited the House of Commons and even met celebrity athlete Sebastian Coe.

But now it is a very different story. Ives has recently appeared before the Westminster magistrates court, charged with burglary, violent disorder and attacking a police car. This, after her mother Adrienne, reported her to the police. Her mother said she was watching the riots on TV when she suddenly saw her daughter attacking a police car.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ves-18-trashed-cop-car.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=News


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

What? London-2012 Ambassador crashed a police car? Well, that's the spirit.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

CGMaurya said:


> This is horrendous.
> Tunisia, Egypt, Syria and now *London*.
> 
> 5 days of rioting. WTF?
> ...


well lets not ruin the thread, but the purpose and reason, system ... of the riots in the arab world are completely different to the things happening in london, they cant be anymore free different


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

http://mm.gettyimages.com/mm/nicePath/locog?nav=pr154861203


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Amazing how greenery instantly lifts a place.

Cycling test event this weekend, along the Mall and through West London and Surrey, up the Box Hill and back to London.








.




























http://www.londonpreparesseries.com/documents/road-cycling/london-surrey-cycle-classic-route-map.pdf


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

^^
Everyone knows what the above places look like! I think, you think everyone is daft:|


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

If you've got the hump with me because of my posts in the Oz skybar so be it. Posting a dozen photos across several posts of 2012 venues in a thread asking about the riots simply is not relevent and came across as spammy and nor was I the first or only one to say so. Sorry that you didn't like me pointing that out. In this thread, when we are talking about test events, such photos are relevent. Considering the final course for the road cycling was only announced a few months ago we haven't really talked about it much in this thread...and the test event is two days away.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

BBC Olympic Test event gallery:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/london_2012/14516522.stm


----------



## Bigcat (Aug 4, 2007)

CGMaurya said:


> This is horrendous.
> Tunisia, Egypt, Syria and now *London*.
> 
> 5 days of rioting. WTF?
> ...


My word you are stupid

There were riots up the road from me and at no point did I feel unsafe. 

More importantly the games are really coming together well, everything is more or less ready with a year to go. London couldn't be more prepared


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Britain's Mark Cavendish won the London 2012 road race test event to lay down a marker for Olympic gold next year.

Manxman Cavendish, who won this year's Tour de France points green jersey, completed the 87-mile course around London and Surrey in three hours, 18 minutes and 11 seconds.

"The crowd were incredible the whole way," Cavendish, 26, told BBC Sport.

"You can't get a sense of how the 2012 race will go, but you can get a feel for this course and the route is good."

The one-off race, dubbed the London-Surrey Cycle Classic, began on The Mall and took in two ascents of the signature Box Hill climb in Surrey, as well as venturing through Hampton Court Palace, Walton-on-Thames, Guildford and Dorking.

Cavendish emerged from a tightly knit pack to take the win - back on The Mall once more - ahead of Italy's Sacha Modolo and France's Samuel Dumoulin.

"It's going to be a bit nervy [in 2012]," said Cavendish.

"There are a lot of roundabouts which make me nervous with a big bunch of guys, but it's a nice course."

This year's route is shorter than the one the men will tackle at the London Olympics.

In 2012, seven more large loops will extend the men's race to a distance of 155 miles (250km), while the women's race distance will remain 87 miles (140km).

"When it settled down, we started to make the tempo [in the peloton]," said Cavendish, referring to himself and his four GB team-mates.

"But I said before the race, we're not going to get a realistic sense of how the Olympic road race will go.

"Two laps is a lot different to nine laps, which is always going to be hard, but [next year] I'll prepare specifically for that before the Tour de France."

An announcement on Cavendish's new trade team, widely believed to be Team Sky - run by British Cycling chief Dave Brailsford - is due imminently.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Italy's Martina Grimaldi won the first swim test event for the 2012 London Olympics on Saturday in a 10-kilometer race in Hyde Park's Serpentine.*

A month after taking silver at the same distance at the world championships in Shanghai, Grimaldi overtook Eva Fabian of the United States down the final stretch to win in 2 hours, 2 minutes, 49.5 seconds.

Fabian led for nearly the entire race but finished half a second back in second. Brazil's Poliana Okimoto was third and American swimmer Christine Jennings was fourth amid the greenery of London's largest park.

Canada's Richard Weinberger won the men's race, followed by Germany's Thomas Lurz. World champion Spyridon Gianniotis of Greece finished third.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Olympic Village is looking stunning.


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

wow the olympic village looks amazing!! beautiful .. i might event better than the stadium  ... by the way can anyone explain what happened in London? why the riots?? ... government unrest? economy? or the people where just plain angry about something? ... thanks


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

^^Check out the UK section, there is a long post on it. I doubt it is appropriate to discuss it here.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

jerseyboi said:


> bigger images gives a better feel...see detail.


:cheers2:


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Aquatic Centre by cocabeenslinky


Water Polo Arena by cocabeenslinky


Stratford International & The Olympic Village by cocabeenslinky


ArcelorMittal Orbit, Olympic Stadium and The Shard by cocabeenslinky


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

New concept for 2012 Paralympic Torch Relay sees four flames lit across Britain
*
London 2012 have today unveiled a new concept for their Paralympic Torch Relay which will see four separate flames lit in London, Belfast, Edinburgh and Cardiff before a special ceremony at Stoke Mandeville - the home of the Paralympics - brings them together to create the Paralympic Flame.*

The Paralympic Torch Relay will be a six-day event that will begin on August 24 with the London Flame lighting event.

This will be followed by the lighting of the Belfast Flame on August 25, the lighting of the Edinburgh Flame on August 26 and the lighting of the Cardiff Flame on August 27.

On August 28, a special ceremony will then be held called the Stoke Mandeville Flame Festival where the four Flames will be brought together to create the Paralympic Flame at the location were Sir Ludwig Guttmann sowed the seeds for the Paralympic Games back in 1948.

Following the event at Stoke Mandeville, a 24 hour relay will begin that will see the Paralympic Flame taken to the Olympic Stadium in Stratford by 580 Torchbearers for the 2012 Paralympic Opening Ceremony on August 29.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...rch-relay-sees-four-flames-lit-across-britain


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

It seems like awful, but a did not like the british project in any point. Of course they brought a new landmark for the olympics to be green and sustainable, but i do not know, i do not like at all and in my opinion Great Britain does not deserve this games. Going to be nice games, but i feel that anything special gonna happen. Sry :/


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

If you don't like anything the UK has done so far, fair enough. I'm sure many people would think the same of Rio as you can't please everyone. But the notion that the UK doesn't deserve the Games is a nonsense and an ungrateful and arrogant one at that given everything the UK and London has done and is doing...

The UK is building a massive urban Olympic park only a few miles from the centre one of the world's greatest cities, spending nearly £9bn on this project, using iconic venues like Wembley and Wimbledon, and has broken records in the number of tickets sold a year out from the Games with most sessions in most venues ALREADY sold. In what sense do we "not deserve the Games"?

As it is London is the most prepared Olympic City in history AND it is the first ever to sell out most venues a year in advance.

If Rio is doing half as good a job by 2015 I'll be amazed.


----------



## CitysVoice (Aug 11, 2010)

GuilhermeF said:


> It seems like awful, but a did not like the british project in any point. Of course they brought a new landmark for the olympics to be green and sustainable, but i do not know, i do not like at all and in my opinion Great Britain does not deserve this games. Going to be nice games, but i feel that anything special gonna happen. Sry :/


Nobody was expecting anything for Barcelona '92 and they've been the best olympics in the history... the same can happen in London.


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

RobH said:


> If you don't like anything the UK has done so far, fair enough. I'm sure many people would think the same of Rio as you can't please everyone. But the notion that the UK doesn't deserve the Games is a nonsense and an ungrateful and arrogant one at that given everything the UK and London has done and is doing...
> 
> The UK is building a massive urban Olympic park only a few miles from the centre one of the world's greatest cities, spending nearly £9bn on this project, using iconic venues like Wembley and Wimbledon, and has broken records in the number of tickets sold a year out from the Games with most sessions in most venues ALREADY sold. In what sense do we "not deserve the Games"?
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but you need to think that Europe is too small and a lot of thoses tickets have sold can be frenchs, germans, swedish... so it is obvious that many tickets are sold because europeans in general have much money, unlike many chinese and brazilian people. We know very well that the World Cup and Olympics will be for at least upper middle class, which to me is great. Olympic games is a special event, everybody if have the opportunity to go, should go... of course i gonna go for rio in 2016, it is an unique experience

Rio de Janeiro city is not the most infrastructure in South America and safe, but is best known here and it was the unique city that did purpose to host the olympics in 2016. I know very well that we won by the rotation of continents. Rio is not the best option at all.


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

CitysVoice said:


> Nobody was expecting anything for Barcelona '92 and they've been the best olympics in the history... the same can happen in London.


Yes, but we saw a little in Beijing... and it was not thrilling. It was too boring, so for sure that anything special gonna happen, do you not agree?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

GuilhermeF said:


> I agree with you, but you need to think that Europe is too small and a lot of thoses tickets have sold can be frenchs, germans, swedish... so it is obvious that many tickets are sold because europeans in general have much money, unlike many chinese and brazilian people.


Ticket prices reflect that. Tickets are much more expensive in London than they were in China or will be in Brazil. And the vast, vast majority of tickets have gone to Brits. 95% of the six million tickets on sale within the EU ballot were sold within the UK, so I'm afraid you're very much wrong in suggesting loads of tickets have gone to Germany, French, Swedish etc. And Athens is in the EU, but they didn't sell anything like the same number of tickets so far out from their Games compared with London.

The unprecedented tickets sales have nothing to do with the fact that we're richer or the fact that we're European. It's a massive success story that no previous Games, even those in Europe, have matched.



> Yes, but we saw a little in Beijing... and it was not thrilling. It was too boring, so for sure that anything special gonna happen, do you not agree?


In that case, based on their weird handover ceremony in 1996, Sydney's Games were terrible.....oh no, wait, they were the best Games I've ever seen.

Seriously, you're going to predict a Games will not be special based on a 10 minute handover ceremony? :lol:

As I said, London is the most prepared city in Olympic history and has set records for ticket sales a year out. I fail to see how there can be any questions over the deservedness of the UK in hosting these Games. I'm not saying London will host the best Games ever or that there's no possibility you won't enjoy them, but at least give us a bloody chance! :lol:


----------



## nudeeyes7 (Sep 16, 2011)

awesome views... i hope somedya i will be part of this place in olympics :d though i have never been in any before loool


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The fact that all venues will be completed on time, within budget plus the regeneration of a previously run down area are quite an achievement already.

The 'Best Olympics' is a very subjective expression since not only does it depend on personal taste but a city will always be able to introduce something new compared to the previous host. 



RobH said:


> If you don't like anything the UK has done so far, fair enough. I'm sure many people would think the same of Rio as you can't please everyone. But the notion that the UK doesn't deserve the Games is a nonsense and an ungrateful and arrogant one at that given everything the UK and London has done and is doing...
> 
> The UK is building a massive urban Olympic park only a few miles from the centre one of the world's greatest cities, spending nearly £9bn on this project, using iconic venues like Wembley and Wimbledon, and has broken records in the number of tickets sold a year out from the Games with most sessions in most venues ALREADY sold. In what sense do we "not deserve the Games"?
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

by KarenB Photos on Flickr.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kbhb/6144762434/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

by Sum_of_Marc on Flickr.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sumofmarc/6134249063/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sumofmarc/6134250901/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London 2012 organisers begin to welcome Olympics volunteer workforce*
> 
> *A tennis enthusiast from Wales who will help ensure the Olympic event at Wimbledon runs smoothly and an accountant from London who coaches athletics in the shadow of the Olympic Stadium are among the first 10,000 people to be confirmed as volunteers for the 2012 Games.*
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/sep/22/london-2012-olympics-volunteers?newsfeed=true


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## r.bartlett (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Chaps

Not being a professional architect or civil engineer I can only comment from a personal perspective. 

I have been in the village several times and sat on the bus going round. My thoughts.
Main stadium - purely functional. Lacks wow factor of the bird nest for example
Swimming pool- doesn't work well. The side sections are too imposing, clunky, chunky and badly formed. Overall very disappointed.
Handball. I can never understand why use copper if it's going to burnish. This was 'pre aged' so it seems even bigger waste of money. Just a big dark brown box. The inside light tubes work well.
Basketball- nice tent!
Velodrome. The real star of the show. Beautiful and perfectly formed.

Sorry about the quality - I only use a camera phone :-(



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a quick bit of info on the aquatic centre, you do realise the side stands are temporary and after the games it will look like this..


----------



## r.bartlett (Sep 25, 2011)

canarywondergod said:


> Just a quick bit of info on the aquatic centre, you do realise the side stands are temporary and after the games it will look like this..


I stand corrected as I was unaware they were being removed but I thought it looked odd...:nuts:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

And the stadium itself will have a fabric wrap all the way around it, which should make it look less functional.

Welcome to the forums though! If you don't mind me asking, how have you been able to see inside the venues (I'm assuming the handball venue photos are your own), and the village?


----------



## r.bartlett (Sep 25, 2011)

RobH said:


> And the stadium itself will have a fabric wrap all the way around it, which should make it look less functional.
> 
> Welcome to the forums though! If you don't mind me asking, how have you been able to see inside the venues (I'm assuming the handball venue photos are your own), and the village?


Thanks very much.

Work takes me in there. We're a SME who managed to get some work in the handball arena. We are also hoping to get some more there and possibly on other arena's *fingers crossed*

....I must admit the standard of construction is first rate.. Walking round, you can see where the money went.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

We won't get more detailed figures for day or two, but no Paralympics has sold tickets as fast as this. Hundreds of thousands sold already

Not just track cycling + swimming sessions oversubscribed, also final rounds of wheelchair rugby and wheelchair tennis. Sales close at 6pm

http://twitter.com/#!/Pearcesport


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*London 2012 said it was "very happy" with sales for the Paralympics as the first chance to buy tickets ended on Monday night.*

Hundreds of thousands of bids for tickets have been made since the application window for the 1.5m first-phase tickets opened on 9 September.

Paralympic ticket sales closed at 6pm. A spokesman said: "We are very happy with how the application process went. "Interest in Paralympic Games tickets has been excellent and we will be running ballots across several sessions – which a year out from the Paralympic Games is unheard of.

"The system remained robust throughout the process and we will now go about processing applications to begin allocating tickets."

Sold-out sessions in track cycling, swimming and the final rounds of wheelchair rugby and wheelchair tennis are among those that will have to be decided by a random ballot.

Opening and closing ceremony tickets at the lowest price of £20.12 are also oversubscribed.

Payment will be taken by 31 October and applicants will find out if they have been successful by 18 November.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/sep/26/london-2012-tickets-sales-paralympics?newsfeed=true


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *More than a million apply for Paralympic tickets*
> 
> *More than 1m Paralympic tickets have been applied for by 116,000 people, Olympics organisers announced on Wednesday.*
> 
> ...


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/a2d7c326-e9f2-11e0-b997-00144feab49a.html#axzz1ZH80DYrZ


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

GuilhermeF said:


> I agree with you, but you need to think that Europe is too small and a lot of thoses tickets have sold can be frenchs, germans, swedish... so it is obvious that many tickets are sold because europeans in general have much money, unlike many chinese and brazilian people.


I think you are wrong here, the Chinese didn't buy tickets because they aren't interested in Athletics and sport in general, it had nothing to do with money. Brazilians are interested in sport so I think you will see a lot more presales.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Olympic Park 360° image*
> 
> In one year's time all eyes will be on the distinctive Olympic Stadium in east London as it hosts the opening ceremony of the 2012 games.
> 
> Now you can explore the site as photographer Jason Hawkes gives us a bird's eye view of the Olympic Park.


See link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-14298797


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

http://mm.gettyimages.com/mm/nicePath/locog?nav=pr157244782


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

frankly: horrible


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

SO THE TRACK WILL BE FINALLY RED..ordinary stadium design with ordinary red track..hno:


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

guy4versa4 said:


> SO THE TRACK WILL BE FINALLY RED..ordinary stadium design with ordinary red track.


In the days where blue running tracks are common, a red one becomes exceptional.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

originally posted by *guy4versa4*.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *London Olympic countdown: 43 weeks to go*
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/oct/01/olympics-2012-countdown-lords-archery?newsfeed=true


----------



## luciaparkison (Oct 1, 2011)

i think these Olympics would take the London to new dimension in sports infrastructure.i am eager to witness the great Olympic opening ceremony .the Olympic stadium seems good after completion and greenery Olympic village all are awesome .....


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

the london aquatics centre looks gorgeous without those stupid stands !!! why did they destroy the original design!!!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Cost-cutting measures since the original bid.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

originally posted by jerseyboy.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *200 Olympics books on start line*
> 
> *Almost 200 Olympic books will hit the shelves in the coming year in the most ambitious publishing plan in Games history.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23992308-200-olympics-books-on-start-line.do


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Eddard Stark said:


> frankly: horrible


are you thick mate?
What do you want in a time of global financial meltdown?
Do you want an ostentatious and over budget white elephants everywhere like in Athens, or Montreal? - both of which went into financial meltdown ( the city of montreal at least, and in Athens case the whole country ) due to overcommiting themselves. Get over it and enjoy the SPORT - thats what the olypics is about.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd rephrase that to "frankly: needs the wrap".

We're judging a naked stadium at the moment, it's not yet finished. Its main aesthetic interest from the exterior is not yet there!

Let's have some patience.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below URL.


London Olympic Stadium ④

London Olympic Stadium ③

London Olympic Stadium ②

London Olympic Stadium ①


----------



## r.bartlett (Sep 25, 2011)

I am going back tomorrow so I will see if I can get a few more pictures. Won't be as good as you're used too of course!

Richard


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

Beautiful Olympic Stadium!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Fun after the Games: Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park*
> 
> *The Olympic Park Legacy Company submits its planning application today for the 20-year transformation of the Olympic site in Stratford into five new neighbourhoods around the edges of what from 2013 will be known as the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.*
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ter-the-games-queen-elizabeth-olympic-park.do


----------



## r.bartlett (Sep 25, 2011)

Tried to give a different flavour. Apologies for the poor quality.


----------



## r.bartlett (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## larcon_09 (May 11, 2008)

mas grandes


r.bartlett said:


>


----------



## larcon_09 (May 11, 2008)

key:


r.bartlett said:


> Tried to give a different flavour. Apologies for the poor quality.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

colorful seat..?:-(


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the colourfoul seats either but the Handball Arena was never one of my favourites anyway.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't worry, you won't see any of them next year.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I know it will be packed with people but still...

...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Blue hockey pitch stands out from the air!









from davepatten on flickr


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

First time I've seen / noticed the warm up track too.


----------



## Marin Mostar (Jan 3, 2009)

The stands as they are look nice but one thig bothers mi with many stadiums beeing built with runing track. 
Why do they move stands so much avay from the track ??? It could be much closer and beter for the audiance. There is examples vith stands as close as posible to the track and it looks way beter! Such as; Stockholm olimpic stadium.


----------



## sardinianboy (Oct 2, 2011)

is it because of the javelin comp:lol:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


>


Mike *Diaper*????

Really??

What a burden to carry through life!

Deed poll would beckon, were it me!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

eddyk said:


> By Dave Patten taken October 5th
> 
> His flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/davepatten/


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

adeaide said:


> if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below URL.
> 
> 
> London Olympic Stadium ④
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

What is that with the blue hockeyfields? Original but bloody ugly.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Supposed to make the yellow ball easier to see.

They stick out like a sore thumb at the moment, but when the whole park is a kleidoscope of colour, as it will be in 2012, they'll fit right in. Don't forget the stadium will likely be a lot more colourful than it is right now when the wrap is installed.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I believe the ugly red tower will be the Olympic cauldron.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Cauê said:


> I believe the ugly red tower will be the Olympic cauldron.


but that tower not design by thomas...hno:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Some updated pics.



SO143 said:


> _Photo credit to _darrenlewis
> 
> *London 2012 Velodrome, December 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

I though Wimbledon was the venue for the tennis, so what are these courts for?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Wheelchair Tennis

http://www.london2012.com/eton-manor


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ So doesn't Wembledon offer suitable facilities for Wheelchair tennis? Or did they specifically wanted a smaller (uglier) more intimate venue?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's not as pretty as Wimbledon, obviously, but there are good reasons for it.

The main reason is hard courts are much better for wheelchairs. Wimbledon does host a wheelchair tennis tournament each year but the Olympics obviously needs to give each sport the best conditions possible and for wheelchair tennis this is hard courts.

Also, I suspect by September with autumn coming on, after Wimbledon 2011 _and_ the Olympic Tennis tournament the courts in SW19 might not be in their best state.

Thirdly, this gives London another tennis facility (most of the seating is temporary so it will revert to community use and don't forget the Olympic Park is on the othe side of the city to Wimbledon).

And it actually allows Paralympic athletes to stay within the Park and the Village (something which isn't important to the likes of Federer who will find a 5* hotel, but is important for athletes who aren't world stars).

Lastly, if Wimbledon were to be used the big show courts would either be left unused which would look odd, or half full which would be a shame. The main court at Eton Manor has temporary seating and a capcity of 5000, which should be about right for the Paralympics.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It's looking stunning. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

SO143 said:


> Aerial view of the Olympic park, taken on *December 16, 2011.*


:cheers2:


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*London 2012:










Sochi 2014:








*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice comparison. We've got two of the largest purpose built Olympic Parks in the upcoming Summer and Winter Games. Fairly standard practice now for Summer Games, but rather more unusual for the WOGs. It'll be interesting, in the Sochi thread, to see once its built how it compares with other Summer Games' Parks.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

BBC have got a nice little photo guide of all the venues, plus map:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12675577


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

looking great hope i can witness directly


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Big Ben Explodes......






*For first time time Big Ben exploded to mark London as the Olympic host city*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Stunning new flythrough and tour of London Olympic Park:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

InsideLondon2012 said:


> Here's how it looks as of yesterday...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywilkes/sets/72157628814635249/


 Very good Gallery.


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

^^
No advertising on this forum unless its paid for RobH.
I suggest you withdraw the name of the company.


----------



## sgroutage (Feb 25, 2011)

del


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:cheers2:



eddyk said:


> I've never seen some of these pics before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

A lot of concrete. Looks almost brutal.


----------



## elizabeth roger (Feb 16, 2012)

british interested in tejas
http://www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com/


----------



## B890bT (Jan 26, 2012)

soup or man said:


> A lot of concrete. Looks almost brutal.


Way too fluid and curved to be brutalist, the venues from the Tokyo 64 olympics, a cladding on the concrete would look much better though


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of pics of velodrome appearing on Twitter tonight

https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/velodrome twitpic


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

RobH said:


> Lots of pics of velodrome appearing on Twitter tonight
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/velodrome twitpic


Yep. This one from a BBC Wales reporter is a Good 'un


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

> *RobH:* People, lots of tickets on (_name of company censored_) right now. Silly handling fees but if you want tickets, go, now!!


Are you going to remove your poxy little advertisement or are you getting a percentage from ticket sale revenue?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Cosport is not my site nor is it an advert, _as you would have found out_ had you bothered to follow the link. It's the London 2012 ticket sale site for most of mainland Europe (as well as the US and Australia) and being part of the EU Brits are allowed to buy tickets from there when tickets go on sale, for example, in Austria.

A lot of tickets were put on there the night I posted and were selling _very quickly_. I thought people posting in this thread in particular might want to go to the Games, see the venues for themselves, get some photos, so I posted a link to the latest ticket sale.

I find it pretty funny that you've missed out on this latest batch of tickets (only expensive ones left now) because you spent your time posturing in this thread rather than following my link. Especially funny given that you were moaning about not getting any tickets only a few days ago.

Don't say I don't try to be helpful.


----------



## TheSkyNY (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking good London, can't wait for the summer Olympics


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

RobH said:


> Cosport is not my site nor is it an advert, _as you would have found out_ had you bothered to follow the link. It's the London 2012 ticket sale site for most of Europe (as well as the US and Australia) and being part of the EU Brits are allowed to buy tickets from there when tickets go on sale, for example, in Austria.
> 
> A lot of tickets were put on there the night I posted and were selling _very quickly_. I thought people posting in this thread in particular might want to go to the Games, see the venues for themselves, so I posted a link to the latest ticket sale.
> 
> ...


*As a follow-up:*

The cheaper Olympic tickets on Cosport might have been snapped up now, but there are still very affordable Paralympic tickets on there if anyone is interested. Day passes to the Olympic Park look particularly good value at 17 Euros, and that gets you into the Park itself and into a few sports sessions.

Hope this is of some help to those SSCers who want tickets, who want to see the Olympic Park, but who haven't been able to get any so far.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

RobH said:


> *As a follow-up:*
> 
> The cheaper Olympic tickets on Cosport might have been snapped up now, but there are still very affordable Paralympic tickets on there if anyone is interested. Day passes to the Olympic Park look particularly good value at 17 Euros, and that gets you into the Park itself and into a few sports sessions.
> 
> Hope this is of some help to those SSCers who want tickets, who want to see the Olympic Park, but who haven't been able to get any so far.


Cheers, Rob. I'll definitely look into it.

But how dare you advertise and help people................you bad, bad person.

More to the point, how dare oxo advertise in every post he has ever made on this forum........I don't want any fucking chicken stock.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

soup or man said:


> A lot of concrete. Looks almost brutal.


Thank god we passed the time were seeing woodplanks prints on the cement was considered always ultra awesome no matter what


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

RobH said:


> Cosport is not my site nor is it an advert, _as you would have found out_ had you bothered to follow the link. It's the London 2012 ticket sale site for most of mainland Europe (as well as the US and Australia) and being part of the EU Brits are allowed to buy tickets from there when tickets go on sale, for example, in Austria.
> 
> A lot of tickets were put on there the night I posted and were selling _very quickly_. I thought people posting in this thread in particular might want to go to the Games, see the venues for themselves, get some photos, so I posted a link to the latest ticket sale.
> 
> ...


Since its inception in the year 2000 as a *privately founded corporation*, CoSport has established itself as the leading provider of consumer hospitality packages and individual event tickets to the Olympic Games.
It is a commercial entity by any other name. By recommending its services, even on a blog, you are effectively advertising it. This naturally raises suspicions as to whether you are benefiting from this in any way.

Besides, the Olympic ticket selling has been blighted by incompetence, mismanagement and deception so prevalent in British companies and organisations.
I could bet you £2,000 that for the same sum I would be able to buy a ticket on the front row for the 100 metres final.


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

JimB said:


> More to the point, how dare oxo advertise in every post he has ever made on this forum........I don't want any fucking chicken stock.


That's like saying the Apple Mac company promote the eating of apples with its name or even the wearing of Mac raincoats.

Besides, its “oxo” with no upper case letters and being a reference to the game of noughts and crosses, not Oxo beginning with an upper case O and known for chicken stock.


----------



## funnyhouse88 (Feb 18, 2012)

look forward to the game!!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

oxo said:


> Since its inception in the year 2000 as a *privately founded corporation*, CoSport has established itself as the leading provider of consumer hospitality packages and individual event tickets to the Olympic Games.
> It is a commercial entity by any other name. By recommending its services, even on a blog, you are effectively advertising it. This naturally raises suspicions as to whether you are benefiting from this in any way.


Whatever. A week ago you were whining about having no tickets, and a few days ago you could have got into an Olympic event for less than £30 had you not assumed the worst. But instead you decided to bitch about my link rather than finding out why I posted it. :lol: Your loss and you certainly won't be missed as far as I'm concerned if you don't get to the Games.

I honestly _cannot believe_ that this forum has fallen to such a pathetic level that when I post a link to fast selling Olympic tickets in an Olympic thread to help out other members I end up having to defend myself. You're an ungrateful little brat oxo.

Anyway, not everyone is so cynical. I hope Jim found something that interested him and manages to get to the Games if he doesn't already have tickets.


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

^^
I presume you are not a spiv, but that post certainly made you sound like you'd just graduated from the Delboy School of Sales techniques.
Your post should have made it clear that anyone interested in buying tickets should contact you (personal message) for further details about purchasing tickets.

I am not pissed off so much about not getting a ticket, but more about ''unavailable'' tickets suddenly becoming available at the right price: £2,000 or more for a front row seat for example. 
This goes against all the promises made by the London Olympic authorites, including pledges made to the Olympic committee about all tickets being sold fairly – not above designated price. hno:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm not wasting anymore time arguing when I was merely trying to do people a favour. My post was brief and to the point because tickets were selling very quickly and I was trying to buy some myself at the time. I didn't have to post that tickets were available and I won't bother in future.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

adeaide said:


> if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below URL.
> 
> 
> London Olympic Stadium ④
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scoot89 (Aug 18, 2008)

Still don't know what to think about this stadium, really hoping this place will blow my mind come July! A blue track would have totally made it appealing off the bat but it has that old London town feeling about it right now. Fingers crossed for London 2012.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

what is the ring of cables ahead seats?

An extension to cover all seats?


----------



## sgroutage (Feb 25, 2011)

del


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

by *Mr.Underground*.


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> what is the ring of cables ahead seats?
> 
> An extension to cover all seats?


that's part of the 'web' for the spidercam


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

jerseyboi said:


> image dcms
> 
> The Great campaign in Tokyo - to promote UK and the Olympics.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ThisisGREATBritain


:cheers2:


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

canarywondergod said:


> Really highlights how compact this stadium is, the spectators are very close to the track!


:lol:

Gotta love the british humour!

But I did like the stadium - from the OUTSIDE! But can't seem to like it at all from the inside...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^I suppose he didn't say any lie. The stadium is very compact....


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Exactly Porto. Spectators are close to the track on the whole and those at the back are twice as close as they were in Beijing.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Going Green for the Games: London Olympic Park becomes officially FSC certified*
> 
> *The Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) has achieved a “world first” for securing FSC and PEFC project certification on the Olympic Park site, with 100% of wood products supplied certified as “legal and sustainable”.*
> 
> ...


http://www.fsc-uk.org/?p=3257


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

jerseyboi said:


> PA 101 days to go.....


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

DarJoLe said:


> Loads more on the flickr stream.


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

jerseyboi said:


> *100 days to go......*


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

they still haven't finished the stadium's exterior yet


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

they have plenty of time


----------



## brummie_jim (Sep 20, 2011)

Well the torch is lit in Olympia and is on the move on it's 8 day relay around Greece


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

daily mail.


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rio 2016
Marisa Monte and Seu Jorge will be performing in the closing ceremonies of the Summer Olympics in London, on August 12.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Olympic torch relay Greece*









from HOC


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Olympic Flame Arrives in the UK.*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

bbc Olympic flame at the Eden Project.








bbc


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

London 2012


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Flame arrives in Swansea Wales .bbc


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

London 2012


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

thats a cool looking torch...why is it in the UK already? Shouldn't that be that last stop?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The IOC banned international relays after the expense and controversy over Beijing's worldwide relay - which left a sour taste. This time around we've had a few days in Greece followed by a 70 day tour of the UK i.e. back to how things were done before Athens 2004.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/7967284.stm


----------



## elpolaco (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdaZ2_Ux5Dg&feature=share

Look at this


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

elpolaco said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdaZ2_Ux5Dg&feature=share
> 
> Look at this


To be honest, I don't blame Polish or Ukrainians for being bitter about the British press.

The hysteria about potential racism at Euro 2012 is just piss poor journalism.

It's the same kind of thing that English football fans used to have to put up with before every tournament. Everyone was expecting them to cause trouble, the whole thing was hyped up in the British press and in the local media of whichever country was hosting the tournament. Consequently, England fans were treated like shit wherever they went. And, as night follows day, trouble ensued.

I hope that the same thing doesn't happen this summer, with the sensationalist newspaper headlines about racism becoming self fulfilling prophecies. At least give Poland and Ukraine a chance. If anything untoward happens, the media will be fully entitled to report on it then. But not before.

So I can understand why someone in Poland or Ukraine might have made this video. It's their little bit of revenge.

Oh, and by the way, Sol Campbell is an attention seeking loon. Always craving other people's pity. Forever coming out with silly, sensationalist remarks. Feel free to ignore him.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*London 2012 unveils Olympic medal bearers' costumes and bouquets*


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

jerseyboi said:


> *Olympic Flame Arrives in the UK.*


:cheers:


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

elpolaco said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdaZ2_Ux5Dg&feature=share
> 
> Look at this


Trolly McTrollerson.

So when exactly is the wrap due to be put on, assuming that that is still the plan?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

matthemod said:


> So when exactly is the wrap due to be put on, assuming that that is still the plan?


It is still the plan, and some point in the next seven weeks! 

BTW, the Olympics is NEXT MONTH now! mg:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

CGMaurya said:


> OMG!!!!
> Such a let down from Beijing where things were ready months in advance.


London is at the same stage of preparation now as Beijing was in 2008.

No last minute panics. Everything is on schedule. The finishing touches - cleaning, branding etc - were always planned for the final few weeks, just as they were four years ago.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

RobH said:


> Bigger picture of the new uniforms and podium.


as awful as the logo


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Sukino said:


> as awful as the logo


x2

dissapointing games with ugly desgins... They tried to innovate but got very ugly


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

TEBC said:


> x2
> 
> *dissapointing games* with ugly desgins... They tried to innovate but got very ugly


Disappointing Games?

Err.........are premature ejaculations the norm for you?

You might look a little less foolish if you came back to say that in a little over two months, once the Games are finished - but only if the Games have, by then, indeed proved to be disappointing.

What on earth possessed you to utter such stupid, trolling nonsense?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

JimB said:


> Disappointing Games?
> 
> Err.........are premature ejaculations the norm for you?
> 
> ...


I didnt express well.. Not the games, but the atmosphere. London doesnt look a quite nice host for Olympic Games, and the design doesnt help. Thats all, me and many others are not so excited for it.

And you could be less agressive, and respect my opinion, no?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

As you said yourself, you didn't express yourself well. Jim's response was understandable.

As for the atmosphere, I think you'll be pleasently surprised come Games-time. I don't think there's anything to suggest London isn't a "nice" choice of host for 2012.

I was at a sold out test event in the Olympic Park a month ago and the atmosphere was absolutely superb - and that was for water polo, a sport the UK hardly excels at. Did you watch any of the UCL track cycling world cup in the velodrome in London too? The atmosphere there was electric. And remember these are test events, for the Olympics I can only imagine it'll be many times better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4_9Bhw2v9c

The torch relay so far has seen people on the streets everywhere it's been, and crowds of tens of thousands at the evening celebrations on many nights of its 70 day tour.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBECDB28E8F20D1BD&feature=plcp

If you don't like some of the designs, fair enough, but I don't see how anyone can criticse the atmosphere so far. Every time there's been an opportunity for people to get engaged, attend events, they have done, and in very good numbers. The city has sold 8m tickets across both Games so far, test events sold on in ten minutes in some cases, and the preparations have been as smooth as you like. If Rio is doing this well in four years you'll be feeling quite good about things, I'm sure.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

RobH said:


> The atmosphere? You don't really know what you're talking about I'm afraid. I was at a sold out test event in the Olympic Park a month ago and the atmosphere was absolutely superb - and that was for water polo, a sport the UK hardly excels at. Did you watch any of the UCL track cycling world cup in the velodrome in London too? The atmosphere there was electric. And remember these are test events, for the Olympics I can only imagine it'll be many times better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4_9Bhw2v9c
> 
> ...


Not for those that are attending, If I had money I would go for all OG and WC, but since I cant go every edition I need to chose. Im not saying it will be awful games, I even like some of the venues like O2 Arena and Velodrome. What Im trying to say is for the people that are just watching on TV London its not the best scenary for OG like Athens, Sydney or Barcelona was. It looks a lot with Beijing, with no sunny days, but Beijing at least had great designed venues, London got simple. Thats not bad, its good because it was cheaper and will be no white elephants, but we cant say that its exciting scene.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

but that its just my opinion, you guys shouldnt care.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

TEBC said:


> *I didnt express well*.. Not the games, but the atmosphere. London doesnt look a quite nice host for Olympic Games, and the design doesnt help. Thats all, me and many others are not so excited for it.
> 
> And you could be less agressive, and respect my opinion, no?


Well that makes a big difference!

Saying "disappointing games" means something else altogether and, if you had meant it, would have fully deserved the response I gave it!

If you had merely said "disappointing designs", then I would have agreed with you completely. They look awful. But, let's be brutally honest here - who really gives a damn about the costumes that the flower carriers wear? Certainly not me. They won't make an iota of difference to the success or otherwise of the Games.

I will question your claim that London doesn't "look like a nice host" for the Games, though.

Why do you say that? It's an incredible city. One of the greatest on earth - and probably the most diverse. It'll be a fantastic host for the Games.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

TEBC said:


> Not for those that are attending, If I had money I would go for all OG and WC, but since I cant go every edition I need to chose. Im not saying it will be awful games, I even like some of the venues like O2 Arena and Velodrome. What Im trying to say is for the people that are just watching on TV London its not the best scenary for OG like Athens, Sydney or Barcelona was. It looks a lot with Beijing, with no sunny days, but Beijing at least had great designed venues, London got simple. Thats not bad, its good because it was cheaper and will be no white elephants, but we cant say that its exciting scene.


I don't think you've really got a good idea of either London's venue plan or what it's planning to do for these Games.

London isn't a naturally beautiful city, no, and nor does it have great vistas like Sydney or Barcelona. But there'll be plenty of exciting 'scenes', plenty of iconic images for camera crews to broadcast around the world. Wimbledon's hosting tennis, Wembley football, there'll be events ending in the Mall in front of Buckingham Palace, beach volleyball in the shadow of Big Ben, Greenwich Park and the Old Royal Naval College with the equestrian, Henry VIII's Hampton Court Palace providing the start point for the cycling, rowing in the shadow of Windsor Castle, venues like the velodrome and aquatics centre which match anything Bejing gave us, giant Rings on Tower Bridge, the 2012 festival with music stages along the River, the flame going by boat along with Thames past London landmarks before it enters the stadium etc.

Rio has superb vistas being a coastal city, but I'd be surprised if it matches the depth of London's venue plan, Maracana and Copacabana aside. 

And London _is_ sunny in July/August most of the time - I don't know why you think it isn't! I think you've got a lot of wrong ideas about these Games. It's ok having an opinion but I'm not really certain yours is an especially informed one - which is fair enough given your focus is obviously on Rio. It at least gives London the chance to surprise you when the Games are on though!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

TEBC said:


> Not for those that are attending, If I had money I would go for all OG and WC, but since I cant go every edition I need to chose. Im not saying it will be awful games, I even like some of the venues like O2 Arena and Velodrome. What Im trying to say is for the people that are just watching on TV London its not the best scenary for OG like Athens, Sydney or Barcelona was. It looks a lot with Beijing, with no sunny days, but Beijing at least had great designed venues, London got simple. Thats not bad, its good because it was cheaper and will be no white elephants, but we cant say that its exciting scene.


London might not have built many iconic new venues for 2012. But that was because, unlike the other cities you mention, London didn't have to.

Tennis will be played at the world's most famous and iconic tennis venue. Football will be played at some of the world's most famous and iconic football stadiums, including Wembley - home of the country that gave the sport to the world. Archery will take place at probably the world's most famous and iconic cricket ground. Beach volleyball will take place in the shadow of Horse Guards parade and 10 Downing Street, with the Houses of Parliament, Westminster Abbey and Buckingham Palace a stone's throw away - as famous and iconic a backdrop as any that Sydney, Barcelona, Beijing and Athens could provide. Equestrian events will be held in Greenwich Park, with the Greenwich Maritime World Heritage site as its backdrop. The London marathon will encompass most of London's great attractions. Again, none of those other cities can claim better. The cycle races will go past, among other attractions, Hampton Court Palace.

So "not an exciting scene"? I beg to differ. I can't think of many cities that could offer more (or even half as much).

Besides, let's not dismiss the Olympic Park altogether. The Velodrome is as stunning a piece of sporting architecture as you'll find anywhere in the world. The Aquatics Centre too - though its aesthetic impact is temporarily compromised by the wings. Last, but not least, the new Olympic Park looks stunning.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Ah, Rob.....you beat me to it!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

RobH said:


> I don't think you've really got a good idea of either London's venue plan or what it's planning to do for these Games.
> 
> London isn't a naturally beautiful city, no, and nor does it have great vistas like Sydney or Barcelona. But there'll be plenty of exciting 'scenes', plenty of iconic images for camera crews to broadcast around the world. Wimbledon's hosting tennis, Wembley football, there'll be events ending in the Mall in front of Buckingham Palace, beach volleyball in the shadow of Big Ben, Greenwich Park and the Old Royal Naval College with the equestrian, Henry VIII's Hampton Court Palace providing the start point for the cycling, rowing in the shadow of Windsor Castle, venues like the velodrome and aquatics centre which match anything Bejing gave us, giant Rings on Tower Bridge, the 2012 festival with music stages along the River, the flame going by boat along with Thames past London landmarks before it enters the stadium etc.
> 
> ...


I say that because I spent a summer in Ramsgate, and it wasnt so warm around there, and it was a coast city. Im not saying that London doesnt have great sightseens but I dont think it fits with n Summer Olympic games, some cities just dont: like Sao Paulo, New York or Moscow. For me, OG are all about sunny and coast cities, It gives a lot more interest for sports like Sailing, Beach Volleyball, Marathon,etc. Like I said, that doesnt mean anything, cause what do a great game is the organization and the atlhetes, and that London beats anyone. But if oyu ask me I would prefere England hosting a World Cup instead of the games.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

We all have different preferences. The IOC were happy enough to give it to London for a third time so they obviously see it as a fit Summer host. But you're strangely not the first on this forum to deem a coastline important. There was a discussion I think in the 2020 thread where someone was saying they preferred Istanbul over Madrid because it has large areas of open water.

I can't see that as being important myself.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

RobH said:


> We all have different preferences. The IOC were happy enough to give it to London for a third time so they obviously see it as a fit Summer host. But you're strangely not the first on this forum to deem a coastline important. There was a discussion I think in the 2020 thread where someone was saying they preferred Istanbul over Madrid because it has large areas of open water.
> 
> I can't see that as being important myself.


You are right, and if it was like that would be really unfair to countries without sea shores to host it. By the way, in that case OIC probably allows to host those sports in adifferent country? I havent see any bid from those countries recently but how would they solve it?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

TEBC said:


> I say that because I spent a summer in Ramsgate, and it wasnt so warm around there, and it was a coast city. Im not saying that London doesnt have great sightseens but I dont think it fits with n Summer Olympic games, some cities just dont: like Sao Paulo, New York or Moscow. For me, OG are all about sunny and coast cities, It gives a lot more interest for sports like Sailing, Beach Volleyball, Marathon,etc. Like I said, that doesnt mean anything, cause what do a great game is the organization and the atlhetes, and that London beats anyone. But if oyu ask me I would prefere England hosting a World Cup instead of the games.


If the "Summer" Olympics are only about sunny, coastal cities as far as you're concerned, then that is nothing more than a personal notion. It's not what the "Summer" Olympics are truly about.

Paris, St Louis, Stockholm, Antwerp, Amsterdam, Berlin, Helsinki, Rome, Tokyo, Mexico City, Munich, Montreal, Moscow, Seoul, Atlanta, Beijing - none of these qualify under your criteria.

In fact, of those cities to have hosted the Olympics since 1896, only Athens, Los Angeles, Melbourne, Barcelona and Sydney would qualify under your criteria.

But the weather really isn't an issue. London's climate is temperate. It's rarely very cold; rarely very hot. It doesn't even rain that much.

Ideal, therefore, for sporting endeavour.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

In Scotland - Flame Speeds towards London 2012!


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

How many tickets have been sold for the first London 2012 event? That is the women's football.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

JimB said:


> If the "Summer" Olympics are only about sunny, coastal cities as far as you're concerned, then that is nothing more than a personal notion. It's not what the "Summer" Olympics are truly about.
> 
> Paris, St Louis, Stockholm, Antwerp, Amsterdam, Berlin, _Helsinki_, Rome, _Tokyo_, Mexico City, Munich, Montreal, Moscow, Seoul, Atlanta, Beijing - none of these qualify under your criteria.
> 
> ...


Might I add that Melbourne isn't even that sunny (most of the time). A games held again here in say September/October most likely wouldn't be the sunny Olympics everyone expects.

Helsinki and Tokyo are at a coast.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Lord David said:


> Might I add that Melbourne isn't even that sunny (most of the time). A games held again here in say September/October most likely wouldn't be the sunny Olympics everyone expects.


I don't think its fair to compare Melbourne in Sept/Oct to London in July anyway, given that it is Spring, which is the most unstable weather wise. We sure have many Sunny and warm days in that period, but its too unpredictable. 

Its why most Southern Hemisphere cities (and cities in the North like Dubai/Doha etc.) are at a disadvantage with any Olympic bid, as the standard "Summer" window for the games does not suit.

As for London, its an amazing city that yes does lack the natural setting of some cities, but it makes up for it in many other ways. Truth is that many top tier cities around the world offer very little in natural beauty, including Paris, Toronto, New York or Shanghai. Does it mean they are somehow worth less as Olympic hosts?? Definitely not. 

Relying purely on natural beauty is actually a failure of many around the world afterall :lol:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

From old (Callanish Standing Stones over 1000 years old ) to modern day and 2012.


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

If anyone has access to national geographic channel and lives in australia, there is a great doco on right now about the olympic stadium, it'll be on nat geo +2 at 9:30 (AEST) if you want to watch it.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Biggest Olympic Set Yet...*








*London 2012 Olympics: Opening Ceremony to be a 'green and pleasant land', says Danny Boyle*

See http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...green-and-pleasant-land-says-Danny-Boyle.html

The Olympic Games Opening Ceremony: 
• The London 2012 Olympic Games Opening Ceremony is titled ‘Isles of Wonder’, inspired by Shakespeare’s play The Tempest
• The worldwide broadcast of the Ceremony will commence at 21:00 on 27 July 2012, with the pre-show starting at 20:12. 
• The Ceremony is predicted to be viewed live by a worldwide TV audience of over a billion people.
• The Ceremony will open with the ringing of the largest harmonically-tuned bell in the world, produced by the Whitechapel Bell Foundry, measuring two metres tall by three metres wide and weighing 23 tonnes.
• There is 15,000 square metres of staging – equivalent to 12 Olympic-sized swimming pools
• A flying system that can lift 25 tonnes – the same as five elephants
• 12,956 props, over 100 times more than a West End musical
• A million watt PA system using double the amount of speakers than on the main stage at Glastonbury
• Services and products provided by 93 different supplier companies
• 10,000 adult volunteer performers
• Volunteer Performers from the NHS for a special sequence that ceelbrates Britain’s National Health Service 
• 900 children aged 7-9 years and 11-13 years chosen from schools in the six host boroughs engaged in the official London 2012 Get Set education programme

For all four Ceremonies there will be:
• 20,000 volunteer cast members, with UK-wide auditionees from 18-90 years old, including people who watched the London 1948 Games live
• 23,000 costumes and a total of 12 hours of music 
• A combined TV audience predicted to be over four billion people
• 2,000 staff, crew and suppliers


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ And this is only for the opening segment. Apparently it completely transforms after this, with the biggest set change ever attempted at an Olympic ceremony (I expect something more urban to follow).


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

jerseyboi said:


> *Biggest Olympic Set Yet...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now things are getting interesting!! Looks like we will have an amazing OC!! London has a big chance to beat Beijing. Since Athens, the OC are getting better each edition


----------



## jufovi1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

jerseyboi said:


> *Biggest Olympic Set Yet...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it interesting all the data supplied and the scenery will be great. Apparently the arena of the stadium will be transformed, as happened in Athens or Beijing, but ... everything will be done in terms of this unique scenery? 
At first I expressed my disagreement with Mr. Boyle for all the modesty with which he faced the challenge. I remember his words when he said he did not intend to compete with the opening ceremonies of their ancestors, a fact that bothered me, discrediting the aspirations of London to do a show worthy of its kind. 
I was glad when I heard that the budget for ceremonies had been practically duplicated, rising from € $40 million to € $81 million but still falls short of the budget of Athens and Beijing. What we do know is that more money more creative ideas emerge. By the way, do not plan to make one or more rehearsals at the Olympic Stadium?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Are they going to do some of the different eras like Shakesphere and Victorian for example?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very impressive opening ceremony :cheers:


----------



## jufovi1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> Well, the Beijing hole/stage went down 3 stories deep, Rob; and was planned from the start of construction. Vancouver, boring through a concrete floor and I imagine much like London's high water table, only went down like 12 feet (plus 6 feet for the raised stage) did hide their central brazier/cauldron.


 
Athens was built in a hole 23 meters deep with a circular room 25 meters in diameter to accommodate the huge Cycladic head height 17.3 meters and 20 tons. From there he managed the entire production of the opening ceremony. The surface covering the oval of the lake was built in fiberglass with a slight slope toward the center of the hole to allow the flooding of the site. In fact it was perforated panels fiberglass to allow light from the LED screens located underwater inside.
The production of the opening ceremony of the games was closely linked to the remodeling of the sports stadium in Athens. According to estimates by analysts, the event will cost Greece about $ 109 million.
Beijing 2008 was inspired by the model developed by Athens four years ago. Parallel to the construction of the "Bird's Nest" the creative team, designing and producing the opening ceremony supervised the installation of a pit in the sand through the stadium. The moat 26 meters wide by 36 meters long and a depth of 12 meters served as a center for logistics operations and most artistic segments of the ceremony. The moat which functioned as multipurpose platform two levels, housed inside a giant globe of nine latitudinal rings designed in aluminum alloy. The mast which suspended the globe during the opening ceremony was a modular steel shaft 24 meters high.
The BOCOG revealed after $ 100 million spent in assembling the show.

More details and curiosities of the ceremonies in ... "Secrets of the Olympic Ceremonies"


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Where's that?


----------



## joselph22 (May 11, 2011)

What was the inspiration for the design of the Olympic Stadium and the Olympic Park?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The Olympic Stadium was originally designed as a demountable 80,000 seat stadium which would become a 25,000 seat athletics stadium in legacy. For reasons to do with politics, economics - most of which are far too complex and laborious to go into here - it is likely to become a 60,000 seat athletics and football facility post-Games. It is though, the most ecologically sound Olympic Stadium ever built, with far, far less steel than Beijing's Stadium, and some of the structure is in fact made up from recycled gas piping.

The Park can really be divided into two. The South Park which contains the bigger facilities is meant to replicate an urban festival feel with waterways, large plazas, food stalls, entertainment, fountains, gardens etc. The North Park is much more natural with wetlands, wild habitats built into the parkland, large grassy areas etc.

http://www.londonlegacy.co.uk/the-park/south-plaza/

http://www.londonlegacy.co.uk/the-park/north-park/

http://www.archdaily.com/192138/des...e-new-public-spaces-for-londons-olympic-park/


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

RobH said:


> Where's that?


Judging by the sign to the left of the picture, it's in the grounds of Hopetoun House, which is a stately home just outside Edinburgh.


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

jerseyboi said:


>


the reason i am sitting in my living room in Sydney and NOT watching channel 9!


Thank f*c# I will be in France and London for the most part during the games, means I will be able to watch the final of the rowing of diving without the coverage switching over the the third places playoff for the badminton where a guy who was born in Fuji who moved to Oz four years ago is playing the 'game of his life for Aussie!'


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Went to see the Torch pass thru my town. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7389318278/


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

"Isles of Wounder" the theme to the opening ceremony...


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

http://memorabilia.london2012.com
*official 2012 auction website.*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Just 35 days to go.....*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*London 2012 Festival has began.*


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*http://russiasochipark.com/*​


> *Sochi 2014 ice rink to appear at London 2012 in Kensington Gardens*
> 
> The much-anticipated Sochi 2014 ice rink will appear at the London 2012 Olympics in Kensington Gardens after plans for *Russia.Sochi.Park* were finally confirmed today.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...o-appear-at-london-2012-in-kensington-gardens


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Ah yes, I was wondering what had happened with this. I knew the Marble Arch scheme had run into troubles but hadn't heard anything since. Will have to try to free up an afternoon to check this out.


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

when will they start the façade of the olympic stadium or they are doing it already?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Dan Caumo said:


> when will they start the façade of the olympic stadium or they are doing it already?


The wrap?

Mostly in place now.


----------



## paul65 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dan Caumo said:


> when will they start the façade of the olympic stadium or they are doing it already?


The wrap is coming on at a pace. Here's one big image (taken on Saturday) of the east side of the stadium.

See http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7137/london2012panoramacropp.jpg


----------



## Looker (May 7, 2010)

WT.*! we need UPDATES, the olympic games are HERE!!!!!!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

A set of giant Olympic rings lowered over River Thames


----------



## jufovi1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

Formally begins the countdown to the opening ceremony of the games. 30 days.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

One Month to go Media Press Conference in the Main Press Centre


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

From Jason Hawkes


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*London a City that's influenced the world.....*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

The Tower Bridge picture is a heck of a picture, man! WOW


----------



## elpolaco (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.lbc.co.uk/stratford-murder-man-stabbed-by-olympic-park-56631

You can back in coffin from olympic where is bbc, I hope that Campbell have something to say about that ??!!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

elpolaco said:


> http://www.lbc.co.uk/stratford-murder-man-stabbed-by-olympic-park-56631
> 
> You can back in coffin from olympic where is bbc, I hope that Campbell have something to say about that ??!!


Stop trolling.


----------



## elpolaco (Aug 25, 2010)

That is trolling ? My brother wan't to go to the olympic and i afraid what can happend with him there... Maby better stay at home...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

elpolaco said:


> That is trolling ? My brother wan't to go to the olympic and i afraid what can happend with him there... Maby better stay at home...


You do that, then, petal.

Bye.


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

paul65 said:


> The wrap is coming on at a pace. Here's one big image (taken on Saturday) of the east side of the stadium.
> 
> See http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7137/london2012panoramacropp.jpg


Rankings for the last 6 Olympic Main Stadia and the 2012 one:
1. Beijing - Nest 2008
2. Athens - Olympic Stadium Spyros Louis 2004
3. Barcelona - Montjuic 1992
4. Atlanta - Centennial Olympic Stadium 1996 
5. Sydney - Telestra Stadium 2000
6. London - Olympic stadium 2012


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

CGMaurya said:


> Rankings for the last 6 Olympic Main Stadia and the 2012 one:
> 1. Beijing - Nest 2008
> 2. Athens - Olympic Stadium Spyros Louis 2004
> 3. Barcelona - Montjuic 1992
> ...


Truth and context:

Beijing - iconic but ridiculously extravagant stadium that was built by a city with a huge point to prove to the world; that lacked any decent, existing stadiums; that had access to endless cheap labour and a huge budget in the middle of a global economic boom. 

Athens - an unremarkable, pre-existing stadium that was given a beautiful, new roof.

Barcelona - an unremarkable, pre-existing stadium that wasn't given a beautiful, new roof.

Atlanta - not a beautiful stadium but a clever design, allowing for conversion into a baseball stadium, thereby avoiding a subsequent fate as a white elephant.

Sydney - a well designed stadium that was scaled down slightly after the games and is now well used.

London - a no frills stadium that was bult by a city that has nothing to prove to the world; a city that already has some the world's most famous and iconic stadiums; that therefore didn't need another permanent, huge stadium (so designed it to be easily scaled down after the Games); a city where labour is incredibly expensive; a city that had a tight budget as a consequence of its Games being staged at a time when the global economy is in its deepest and gravest recession in 80 years.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I think it's intruiging how they seem to be dressing the London Stadium for these Games. Obviously the field-side banners are there as with all past Games - in London's case these will be purple with orange highlights. But from the video I posted on the previous page, it looks like the tarmac surrounding the track and field is going to be transformed into a bright orange area. I don't know how they'll acheive this but it's quite a striking effect.


----------



## BeestonLad (Apr 8, 2006)

JimB said:


> Truth and context:
> 
> Beijing - iconic but ridiculously extravagant stadium that was built by a city with a huge point to prove to the world; that lacked any decent, existing stadiums; that had access to endless cheap labour and a huge budget in the middle of a global economic boom.
> 
> ...


No frills in looks but certainly not in cost. I still find it staggering how it cost half a billion pounds :nuts:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

BeestonLad said:


> No frills in looks but certainly not in cost. I still find it staggering how it cost half a billion pounds :nuts:


Cost about £450 million, I think, and there were special, mitigating circumstances. A huge proportion of the cost was accounted for by clearance, decontamination and preparation of the site.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

New Medical Center - Images London 2012


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*Some comparitive images of US Olympic trials*

Gymanstics Trials: San Jose - 13000 capacity









Swimming Trials: Omaha - 13,200 capacity









Wrestling Trials: Iowa City - 13,000 capacity









For no reason, these cities have magnanimous venues.
Anyway, with the financial row btwn IOC & US Olympic Association resolved, there won't be any less deserved candidates defeating the likes of New York or Chicago in future.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

How can a venue have the characteristic of being "magnanimous"?

And what was the point or relevance of your post?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

CGMaurya said:


> For no reason, these cities have magnanimous venues.
> Anyway, *with the financial row btwn IOC & US Olympic Association resolved*, there won't be any less deserved candidates defeating the likes of New York or Chicago in future.


How about some reliable sources for us?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How about some reliable sources for us?


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/story/2012-05-23/usoc-ioc-revenue-sharing/55172756/1

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olym...usoc-ioc-revenue-sharing-agreement/55196490/1

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/24/denver-winter-olympics-2022_n_1544149.html

Any more?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/story/2012-05-23/usoc-ioc-revenue-sharing/55172756/1
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olym...usoc-ioc-revenue-sharing-agreement/55196490/1
> 
> ...


My bad. I should have asked for USA Today's reliable sources when they claim the US lost 2012 and 2016 bids over share of the revenue. It's ridiculous to diminish London and Rio victories accusing "disagreement" between the USOC and the IOC. So typical of bad losers...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My bad. I should have asked for USA Today's reliable sources when they claim the US lost 2012 and 2016 bids over share of the revenue. It's ridiculous to diminish London and Rio victories accusing "disagreement" between the USOC and the IOC. So typical of bad losers...


Wow. You asked for sources; and then you still gripe. It's just that reporter's take on it. Doesn't mean "bad losers,"...but your reaction shows how ungracious you are for someone who could not look it up on his own. So much for trying to accommodate you. :tongue3:

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

RMB2007 said:


> From Pondspider on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigcat (Aug 4, 2007)

The park shots are amazing, I really hope that they set up a few camera's along these routes to highlight the greenery. 

It is a completely different approach to many recent Olympic Parks so it really should be shown off


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Bigcat said:


> The park shots are amazing, I really hope that they set up a few camera's along these routes to highlight the greenery.
> 
> It is a completely different approach to many recent Olympic Parks so it really should be shown off


I can't actually remember what Beijing's Olympic Park looked like. All I remember is concrete and a car park.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Beijing had a lot of Parkland, more than London in fact, but it was a bit out of the way to the North of the big venues, not integrated with them so you didn't see it much on TV (see the map below). 

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=be...t=firefox-a&hnear=Olympic+Park&gl=uk&t=h&z=14

Beijing's Olympic Park was enormous in fact. Here's London's at the same zoom level (I hope Google does a new sweep over the Park before the Games)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ol....543986,-0.015364&fspn=0.028611,0.084543&z=14


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

I just can't get over how freaking awesome this music is! Biggest win so far in the Games FOR A MILE! 

Thank god they had the decency to ask Muse to do it, I feel like jumping around eveytime it plays :cheers:


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

LONDON, WE ARE COMING!!!! LITHUANIA - THE NATION OF BASKETBALL!!!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Its nearly time London....*


----------



## Bigcat (Aug 4, 2007)

RobH said:


> Beijing had a lot of Parkland, more than London in fact, but it was a bit out of the way to the North of the big venues, not integrated with them so you didn't see it much on TV (see the map below).
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=be...t=firefox-a&hnear=Olympic+Park&gl=uk&t=h&z=14
> 
> ...


I never realised they had so much greenery, just like Good Karma I can only remember shots of the car-park around the main venues. Hopefully it is a lesson learned and the tv crews will show the whole park in London. 

Either way I'm expecting a lot of panning shots across the city and around famous landmarks.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

JimB said:


> Truth and context:
> 
> Beijing - iconic but ridiculously extravagant stadium that was built by a city with a huge point to prove to the world; that lacked any decent, existing stadiums; that had access to endless cheap labour and a huge budget in the middle of a global economic boom.
> 
> ...



Barcelona rant:

This was essentially a totally new stadium, only the exterior facade was kept. I disagree, it was remarkable, and was given a new roof. Not one that covered all stands, but new nonetheless. 

Atlanta rant:

Montreal achieved that in 1976, 20 years prior. They built a stadium that served the Olympics and was converted to it's primary use as a baseball stadium. A stadium that looked real great (exterior wise) and was partially functional if not for a ridiculously complex design (which should have been far more conventional).

Leave it to Americans and their insistence to go back to "classic" baseball stadium design as the main cause to the horrid result of the Centennial Olympic Stadium and it's conversion to Turner Field.

Now trying to bring this back to topic, I wouldn't call London a no-frills stadium. Not exactly architecturally daring, yes, but a large enough stadium to fit the needs of the Olympics, being downsized post Olympics. A no-frills stadium to me would have been the same design, but at the IOC minimum 60,000. After all, the interior looks pretty much the same in most athletics stadiums.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*UNFORTUNATE EVENT - OLYMPIC TORCH EXTINGUISHED*



jerseyboi said:


> *Its nearly time London....*


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/09/olympic-torch-goes-out-rafting-hertfordshire_n_1659373.html

For those given the honor of carrying the Olympic torch as it makes its way around the United Kingdom ahead of the upcoming London Olympics, there are two main objectives. 
1.Transfer the torch to the next person in the relay. 
2.Don't let the flame go out. 

As long as relay runners adhere to these two rules then everything should go swimmingly. Unless, of course, the route actually requires them to take the torch swimming. 

During a recent relay leg in Hertfordshire, England, *the Olympic torch was accidentally extinguished by waves at the canoe slalom venue for the 2012 London Games*. Torchbearer Zak Franklin, a British canoeist, held the flame as he rafted through stretches of turbulent rapids. Unfortunately, the iconic beacon never made it out of the course alive because water is indeed, still wet.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ they have a back upflame


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

jerseyboi said:


> ^^ they have a back upflame


Considering the amount of rain we've had the past two months it'd be crazy not too!


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

With Atlanta the blame for its bad design is the fact that the city pretty much built a baseball stadium first and everything else about that stadium was an afterthought. 

They built the baseball stadium and built flimsy sections to accommodate Olympic field and tracks and was designed to be demolished easily afterwards.

I dont think IOC will allow that to happen again though.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ NYC 2012 used that as their backup plan and it went ahead. But of course they got voted out 2nd in the IOC voting session.

I'm sure if NYC has used CITI Field as the Olympic Stadium (had they won), they would have not necessarily demolished the non-needed portion, but dismantled it, piece by piece (aside from brick works of course), salvaged the stands and seating and used it elsewhere. And I'm certain given that it would have been part of an Olympic Park, this would have had a permanent memorial to the Olympics.

But I'm going slightly off topic, go on...


----------



## PejatBR (Nov 18, 2006)

Lord David said:


> What better than the one four years after?


But Beijing 2008 had a massive investiment, much more money where spent there then in London. But even with that diference im more excited about this olympics.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ I wasn't referring to London or Beijing, but the Olympics to be held in Rio, you're own country.


----------



## PejatBR (Nov 18, 2006)

Lord David said:


> ^^ I wasn't referring to London or Beijing, but the Olympics to be held in Rio, you're own country.


Ooops. My bad. :nuts:

About Rio 2016 it's hard to talk or predict. Just in 2015/2016 we will have an idea about the organization and the "olympic spirit" in the city. But im pretty shure about the good ambience in the stages, the audience in Brazil is such a crazy and party one. I bet it will be a remarkable Olympic Game as Barcelona 1992, Moscow 1980,...


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*Ticket Problems*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/9297114/London-2012-Olympics-more-problems-with-Ticketmaster-system-as-road-cycling-tickets-go-on-sale.html

London 2012 Olympics: more problems with Ticketmaster system as road cycling tickets go on sale
More Olympic tickets were released on Tuesday for events that organisers previously claimed would be free, but users were once again left frustrated by a faltering website......

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-18569098

Two-thirds of tickets for Olympic football matches at Hampden Park are still unsold, BBC Scotland has learned.

More than 170,000 tickets remain available for the eight Glasgow games.

London 2012 organisers are urgently considering further giveaways on top of the 30,000 that have already been handed to schools and sports clubs......


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Your posting history is rather sad.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## georgejungle3 (Mar 2, 2010)

what's that structure at 8 o'clock?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ That ugly Orbit thingy?


----------



## Jamsterx (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ You mean that *interesting* orbit thingy?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

where's the cauldron gonna be?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Nobody knows yet. It is still a secret.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

swifty78 said:


> where's the cauldron gonna be?


It will be revealed only if you wear the 3-D glasses. Otherwise, you won't see it. 

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

Lord David said:


> ^^ That ugly Orbit thingy?


Seriously, this is an fugly piece of work.
As in London we call the London Eye as an Eye Soar, this is far more disgusting.
London could have done without this, may be am repelled by red colour structure, may be white could have been better but any way current situation - this is awful.


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

jerseyboi said:


>


The main stadium looks a bit boring and similar to the 2010 commonwealth stadium in New Delhi


----------



## waf (Mar 10, 2005)

*London Olympics*



CGMaurya said:


> Seriously, these Olympics do not exicte us here in London.
> Most of the guys in the office (Multi billion Dollar company operating across all continients among Fortune 50) and the public are unimpressed and few of those select situations:
> i. A forgettable Olympic stadium
> ii. A choked transport system in normal non olympic days, would be restricted to public, making life even more horrible during the games.
> ...


What a complete load of rubbish!! Every major sporting event in the last 20 years has had negative press. As for the fact that ticket sales are sluggish or Londoners are not excited you Sir are talking junk. 

You try and buy any tickets to the major events. You cant! why? Because they have sold out. Thats why.

Atlanta, Sydney, Athens, Beijing were all slaughtered prior to their respective games. Why? because the media must sell newspapers and get hits on websites. Thats why!!

We will as a nation put on a fabulous show in some of the most iconic stadiums in the world. In the same way we will not bankrupt ourselves or end up with white elephants that cost us money.

I am a proud eastender and i have watched with great pride an amazing feat to transform hundreds of acres of waste land to a superb and stunning park that my kids will love to walk in.

Ps hundreds of thousands of people feel like me as well.

This city is dirty, chaotic, busy, noisy BUT in the same breath it is unbeliveable in the way it adapts and always come through... read your history. The spirit in this city will be there for the world to see.

9 days and counting for the greatest show on earth


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

the weakness of London is the bad transport conditions for jubilee line and some others line with failures.

crossrail would has changed all of this but damn it's not completed before 2017-2018


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

CGMaurya isn't British anyway, judging from his posting record. And a sad one it is too.

I expected some butthurt internets revenge from Greeks, possibly Canadians and definitely from the Frenchies but where the hell are the Chinese cyber warriors?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

madjackmcmad said:


> CGMaurya isn't British anyway, judging from his posting record. And a sad one it is too.
> 
> I expected some butthurt internets revenge from Greeks, possibly Canadians and definitely from the Frenchies but where the hell are the Chinese cyber warriors?


I guess, from posting history, that CG Maurya has indian connections. So he's probably still "butthurt" about the negative media coverage of Delhi's Commonwealth Games mishaps and he's decided to take out his still festering frustration on this thread.

Sad, really. Hopefully he'll get over it one day, stop sulking and join the adult world.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

8 Days to go, I can't wait! :banana:

Beautiful Olympic Village.


----------



## Sir Coe (Jul 19, 2012)

JimB said:


> I guess, from posting history, that CG Maurya has indian connections. So he's probably still "butthurt" about the negative media coverage of Delhi's Commonwealth Games mishaps and he's decided to take out his still festering frustration on this thread.
> 
> Sad, really. Hopefully he'll get over it one day, stop sulking and join the adult world.


Guys
Why can't we take these comments and explore the truth.
Yes, the infrastructure is long overdue for modernisation.

if we are so frugal why did we go with such Olympic stadium £450 million?
we could have gone the way Rio did:
Ceremonies and football at Wembley.
the east part still comprising of all current sports faccilities but not the Athletics stadium.
Improve crystal palace with 60000 or 65000 capacity as athletics stadium.

We are no better than any other country (Greece or India) which we have bullied in the build up to the games.
It is healthy conversation going on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

JimB said:


> It's such a shame, isn't it, that media organisations always focus on the negative. Bad news sells, sadly. So good news is pushed into the margins or simply ignored altogether.


Or as my granny loves to say: "No news is good news". :lol:



> I think Rio will be a fantastic host for the Games. Your economy is booming. Your people are sport mad. Beautiful city. Samba beats..... :cheers:
> 
> Sure, there will be a few teething problems. But _plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose_, as we say in English!


I totally agree with you. We had in 2007 the Panamerican Games in Rio, and it had some very interesting results. The main purpose of the event was really promote the city as a strong contestant for the Olympics (goal achieved). The main problem back then were the usual corruption we have, inflating construction prices and lack of good planning leaving everything to the last moment (not like Athens 2004, but close to that). Brazilians learned from those problems and our country is getting prepared to avoid corruption (at least make a bigger effort), and planning ahead. Some of the venues are already completed, the Maracanã stadium is being redone for the World Cup and the rest is about to start developments. That's something we're not used to around here in S. America. It's a game changer. But what I like most about the Olympics is the modern idea of "legacy". I see those London pictures comparing "before" and "after", and I'm very happy that you guys used the competition to revamp a huge area and transform it into something beautiful, that will not serve as a temporary venue, but it will stay for Londonians to take advantage of it from now on. Rio is doing the same. With so much problems, specially the social ones, the city is finally getting a huge face lift, in historical areas, in poor areas (favelas), in transportation, and so on. That's what's cool about it for me. The whole vibe of transformation that will leave the city (and country) with another perspective of life for Brazilians.

I'm really hoping for a fun edition of the Games in London, with record breaking results for Brazil, and a huge and beautiful opening ceremony. When it finishes, the British and the Brazilians will be together in the closing ceremony, celebrating the continuation of the spectacle, with it's traditions, benefits, and legacy. :cheers:

May the odds be at your favor...... err... ooops. :nuts:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Opening Ceremony * Spoiler *









Stadium will be transformed into a British rural idyll


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my favourite venue, the Velodrome. Wish i had tickets.



Parisian Girl said:


> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gutbomber (Jun 8, 2011)

CGMaurya said:


> Seriously, these Olympics do not exicte us here in London.
> Most of the guys in the office (Multi billion Dollar company operating across all continients among Fortune 50) and the public are unimpressed and few of those select situations:
> i. A forgettable Olympic stadium
> ii. A choked transport system in normal non olympic days, would be restricted to public, making life even more horrible during the games.
> ...


This comment has angered me so much that it has actually ended nearly 10 years of my unregistered viewing of the Skyscrapercity forums. I couldn't lurk any longer. What a thoroughly depressing and unpleasant person you must be to gain such joy from posting utter tripe like this. You should be ashamed of yourself.

And as for you Axelferis, you are the biggest troll on these forums and you too should be ashamed of yourself. Early on I could see through your veiled trolling. Asking questions you already knew the answers too just to try and pick at any scab of negativity you could find. I wouldn't dream of camping out on the Rio 2016 forum and dismiss the work of thousands of hard working Brazilians and try to crush any pride those people have in their games. Because unlike you two I don't find pleasure in dampening the spirit of others. Constructive criticism is fine, blatant trolling and searching for tabloid-style negativity is not.


----------



## Gutbomber (Jun 8, 2011)

But on a positive note, hello everyone. Been a long time reader of these forums and other than the odd fool trying to ruin it for everyone, it's a great place. 

I cannot wait for the games. I'm going to be at the Opening Ceremony and lots of sports so I'll be able to tell you all first hand if it's the disaster a certain few seem to be predicting (hoping for).


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Gutbomber said:


> But on a positive note, hello everyone. Been a long time reader of these forums and other than the odd fool trying to ruin it for everyone, it's a great place.
> 
> I cannot wait for the games. I'm going to be at the Opening Ceremony and lots of sports so I'll be able to tell you all first hand if it's the disaster a certain few seem to be predicting (hoping for).


:wave:

Nice to have some balance and positivity. Im sure most of us can tell the difference between the trolls who always want to find the negatives and talk about the negatives only. But hey i want to enjoy myself and i wont let the others ruin it for me, i just hope they don't ruin the thread aswell.

You are so lucky to be going to the opening ceremony!!


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

TEBC said:


> I say that because *I spent a summer in Ramsgate, and it wasnt so warm around there*


classic!!! :lol: Its an athletics event not a bloody tropical beach bbq.

Jesus hno:


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

Sir Coe said:


> Guys
> Why can't we take these comments and explore the truth.
> Yes, the infrastructure is long overdue for modernisation.
> 
> ...


£500 says your IP isn't British :lol:


----------



## james-dean (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

I've been following these forums for ages, But for some reason i've only just registered?! 

Anyway, I've just won tickets to attend the dress rehearsal for the opening ceremony next wednesday! Atleast I'll know whether it's going to be a car crash, or a masterpiece! 

Plus, How amazing do the purple banners look inside the stadium?!


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

Sir Coe said:


> Guys
> Why can't we take these comments and explore the truth.
> Yes, the infrastructure is long overdue for modernisation.
> 
> ...


Really? What isn't modern about London infrastructure? Getting confused with having a long history are we? Infrastructure needs continuous investment and growth of course but what on earth does that have to do with a month games competition?! 

And what is so true about:



> The diesel locomotives in the main, northern, victoria, bakerloo line and other routes troubling asthma patients not being replaced, instead spending billions on extravagance


So a blatant lie means that everything else must be true? Great logic.

Oh and P.S. Rio is not going to host their opening ceremony at Wembley football stadium. That would be very silly.


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> :gaah:
> I'm brazilian and I'm don't believe in a word this articles say. Not that London Olympics are 100% perfect, but to exploit in a dramatic fashion only the downsides (*some of them even made up -- yeah, it's Reuters, what a shock! lol*), is nothing remotely close to journalism, but only rubbish in a third category tabloid (who doesn't remember Reuters photographers tampering pictures of Israel-Hezbollah war, a few years ago), made only to sell to illiterate folks in an another European country NOT on the news right now. Jealousy?
> 
> No wonder you don't see this kind of printed material in Brazil, or elsewhere in South American press (maybe Venezuela). People are excited about the Games, sure that the British will do an amazing job. I wish I could be there to join the party (and watch Brazil games). #golondon


Err, it is an *opinion *piece from a sensationalist newspaper, NOT a Reuters news story!! Just the photo is from Reuters!!!!


----------



## Gutbomber (Jun 8, 2011)

Good Karma said:


> :wave:
> 
> Nice to have some balance and positivity. Im sure most of us can tell the difference between the trolls who always want to find the negatives and talk about the negatives only. But hey i want to enjoy myself and i wont let the others ruin it for me, i just hope they don't ruin the thread aswell.
> 
> You are so lucky to be going to the opening ceremony!!


I still can't believe i'm going to be honest! I picked up a £20.10 ticket a couple of weeks ago when a few were put on the Locog ticket page! 

It'll take an awful lot more than a couple of idiots to ruin the excitement for me. I've always been very positive about other Olympic games too. I just don't feel the need to pick holes in everything. I find it very sad that some people do.


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

CGMaurya said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/news/9402563/London-2012-32-mile-queue-as-first-Games-lane-opens-on-M4.html
> 
> Traffic crawled into London today as the opening of the first Olympic Games lane coincided with an accident on the M4 to create the 'perfect storm' of travel chaos leading to 32 mile queues.
> 
> [/URL]


Now for the mundane reality:

The accident and delay occurred in Berkshire (look it up on a map, oh yes, sorry you claim you are British) no where near London or the Olympics.




> Restrictions on a 3.5-mile stretch of motorway between Heston and Brentford came into effect at 5am this morning, leading to suggestions that it would experience jams as drivers struggled to merge into two lanes.
> *British motoring association the AA insists this has not been the case, however, with no lengthy queues having developed*.
> An AA spokesman said: 'Traffic levels have so far been normal and in line with what we would expect on a Monday morning.'
> Only black cabs will be allowed to use the lanes, designed to allow London 2012 athletes and officials to reach Olympic sites quickly, with ordinary motorists facing £130 fines if they stray into the zones.
> ...


----------



## Gutbomber (Jun 8, 2011)

james-dean said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been following these forums for ages, But for some reason i've only just registered?!
> 
> ...


Ah welcome! Join the club sir, I finally registered today after the best part of a decade in the shadows!


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

Axelferis said:


> French Tv has just shown the scandal of "refugee camp workers" two steps from Olympic village





georgejungle3 said:


> Damn. That's sad.


jesus its been the wettest 2 months on record! So they have to step on some crates in the mud and fix a leaking roof, terrifying. The horror of the "stagnant water" errr they mean a big puddle :lol:


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

CGMaurya said:


> Seriously, this is an fugly piece of work.
> *As in London we call the London Eye as an Eye Soar*, this is far more disgusting.
> London could have done without this, may be am repelled by red colour structure, may be white could have been better but any way current situation - this is awful.


you obviously don't live in London.


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

TEBC said:


> Maybe international media may be too hard as a payback of years of nonsense critics form british press.


Nah you will just find the international press are lazily rehashing sensationalist opinion pieces from old pundits here.


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*US teams reaches village after 4 hr drive*



potto said:


> Now for the mundane reality:
> 
> The accident and delay occurred in Berkshire (look it up on a map, oh yes, sorry you claim you are British) no where near London or the Olympics.


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505245_162-57474014/no-worries-olympic-officials-upbeat-despite-woes/

LONDON — Apart from a wrong turn by a bus driver, a snarky tweet by a U.S. athlete, a few waterlogged venues and a lack of security guards, organizers are insisting everything is fine at the London Olympics less than two weeks before its opening ceremony.
.....................
Coe urged optimism, despite a Twitter storm that erupted when American hurdler *Kerron Clement took to the social networking site to express his frustration with what he said was a four-hour bus ride from Heathrow*.......
...........


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*Olympic rings to spell out the word "OOPS!" - Are the athletes safe - FBI questions?*

http://www.freep.com/article/20120718/SPORTS17/207180353/London-Games-organizers-say-don-t-worry-about-security-traffic-rain?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CSports%7Cp

LONDON -- London Games officials dismissed concerns Tuesday ..............................

Some U.S. security and law enforcement officials had privately expressed concerns as early as last year that there might not be enough personnel.

The FBI is sending about two dozen agents to London to work on Olympic security, according to two U.S. government officials. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk publicly about the plans.

...........


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

CGMaurya said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505245_162-57474014/no-worries-olympic-officials-upbeat-despite-woes/
> 
> LONDON — Apart from a wrong turn by a bus driver, a snarky tweet by a U.S. athlete, a few waterlogged venues and a lack of security guards, organizers are insisting everything is fine at the London Olympics less than two weeks before its opening ceremony.
> .....................
> ...


Ah yes the reliable news source which is twitter. The entire journey turned out to be 2.5 hours after the driver took a wrong turning, one coach out of a hundred! Do keep up


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

CGMaurya you seem to read a lot of obscure foreign news sites for someone living in London.


----------



## Bigcat (Aug 4, 2007)

He truly has a depressing view on life. 

"Hey CGMaurya, you have just won a luxury yacht!"
CGM - "It's not a very big one though" 

Cheer up fella, you'll live longer


----------



## skybluecity (Sep 28, 2005)

potto said:


> CGMaurya you seem to read a lot of obscure foreign news sites for someone living in London.


He is a liar as well as a troll. He doesn't live in London. Just a sad lonely man with a grudge.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

potto said:


> CGMaurya you seem to read a lot of obscure foreign news sites for someone living in London.


Maybe we should challenge him to bring something good about the games!


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

well I have tickets for 2


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

After reading all CGMaurya's posts, i do feel sorry for him. he must live a miserable life. I understand constructive posts but being such a drag and constant negative bore is ruining the thread.


----------



## Gutbomber (Jun 8, 2011)

skybluecity said:


> He is a liar as well as a troll. He doesn't live in London. Just a sad lonely man with a grudge.


Check out his history. He had the audacity to tell someone to "EFF OFF TROLL!" When they dared to criticise Delhi. He's a massive hypocrite.


----------



## Gutbomber (Jun 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe we should challenge him to bring something good about the games!


You see, you have the right attitude! I can't wait to see the games in Brazil too, and i'm sure you guys put on a great show. Why all this awful snarking and bitterness about London? I just don't get it.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's the same with nearly every host. Some Russians invaded the Poland/Ukraine thread and did the same a few weeks ago. There are a lot of good people on this forum but the minority of idiots seem to shout loudest.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

potto said:


> well I have tickets for 2


Packing my bags now! London, here we go!!! :goodbye:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Gutbomber said:


> You see, you have the right attitude! I can't wait to see the games in Brazil too, and i'm sure you guys put on a great show. Why all this awful snarking and bitterness about London? I just don't get it.


I agree with RobH. Every time there's someone in desperate need of attention. I would say those are the ones with no happy childhood. Maybe neglected by the parents, I don't know. But that's just the way it is. Sadly. The event itself will proof (as always) everyone of them wrong. Exactly the same way it was 5 years ago in Rio 2007, and it will be again in 2016. Let's not make our expectation for the Games lower because of them. I ask everyone to please ignore (if it is too complicated, put it in the "ignore list" of SSC) those sad fellows.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Watching the Basketball. USA vs GB & were losing but it seems to be trending on talking and people are sporting about the sport, If we just had more sport on free to air channels here we would be alot better at other types of sports


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

The crowd at that game was a joke, a 17,000 audience in the arena and it sounded like a snooker hall.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah think the fans knew we had no hope of winning !


----------



## Looker (May 7, 2010)

*StickyStickyStickySticky*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Olympic Torch arrives at the Host city , London today.*

A Royal Marine Commando will abseil with the Olympic flame into the Tower of London today.

The torch will then be carried around the Tower by an athlete and a Tower of London-nominated torchbearer.

It will be welcomed by Mayor Boris Johnson and Lutfur Rahman, the mayor of Olympics host borough Tower Hamlets.

The torch will spend the night under guard at the 11th century Tower.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Olympic torch: Teenager held over attempt to grab torch*
A teenager has been arrested after attempting to grab the Olympic flame as the torch relay passed through Gravesend in Kent.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18902961


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I want to see blue sky and a big sun in London during the games!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't we all!


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Cauê said:


> I want to see blue sky and a big sun in London during the games!


Lets hope so. 

London next 7 days.

*Saturday: 21c Cloudy
Sunday: 23c Sunny/Cloud
Monday: 27c Sunny
Tuesday: 29c Sunny
Wednesday: 30c Sunny
Thursday: 29c Sunny/Cloud
Friday: 27c Sunny*


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*The Olympic Spirit, British Style: When Will This Nightmare End?*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/20/sports/olympics/olympics-leave-british-complaining-even-more-than-usual.html

LONDON — While the world’s athletes limber up at the Olympic Park, Londoners are practicing some of their own favorite sports: complaining, expecting the worst and cursing the authorities. 

Asked “What do you feel about the Olympics?” the other day, a random sampling of people here gave answers that included bitter laughter; the words “fiasco,” “disaster” and “police state”; and detailed explanations of how they usually get to work, how that is no longer possible and how very unhappy that makes them. 

“At the end of the day, it’s a pain in the backside,” Steve Rogers, a construction site manager, said as he puffed on a cigarette near Victoria station the other day. *Particularly painful, he said, were the subway plans (“absolute shambles”),* the road closings (“complete nightmare”) and the fact that instead of creating construction jobs for Britons, the Olympics had provided work for “a bunch of Lithuanians, Romanians and Czechs.” 

Even in the best of times, whinging, as Britons call the persistent low-grade grousing that is their default response to life’s challenges, is part of the national condition — as integral to the country’s character as its Eeyoreish attitude toward the weather (“Start Planning for Floods,” The Daily Mail advised recently). 

But even allowing for the traditional exaggeration, this degree of distress has a different tone to it. 

“We’re looking at something above and beyond the solace and comfort that the British seek in gentle moaning,” said Dan Hancox, 31, a freelance writer. “The Olympics is actively antagonizing people.” 

On Twitter, Mr. Hancox said that for Londoners, “it’s as if someone else is throwing a party in our house, with a huge entry fee, and we’re all locked in the basement.” 

He elaborated. 

*“The traffic infrastructure has shut down to the point where we’re being prepared for a military conflict,” *he said in an interview. “They’re telling businesses to stockpile goods, advising people to stay at home, don’t go anywhere, don’t travel on the tube, stay on your sofa — it’s like it’s for your own safety. We have an army on the streets. We’re being put on a war footing, and it’s not something, after 60 years of peacetime, that the British people are comfortable with.” 

*The news media have added to the general sense of wretchedness with numerous we-told-you-so accounts of mishaps, glitches and grandiose plans gone awry. *

“Tube commuters whose journey is delayed by the Olympics will not be able to reclaim the cost of their travel,” reported The Evening Standard, “despite dire warnings of having to wait 30 minutes to board a train.” 

Meanwhile, The Daily Mail, whose unofficial motto appears to be “What Fresh Hell Is This?” has published articles noting that hundreds of thousands of tickets are still unsold, that no one wants to watch women play soccer and that some of the paths for the mountain bike competition will not be finished in time. “Security Shambles Could Cause Chaos for Spectators,” the paper said this week, next to an article with the headline “London’s Transport System Fails Again.” 

Many Londoners feel that they are getting the worst parts of the Olympics — the cost, the hassle, the officials telling them not to do things or go places — without any of the benefits. The security company hired by the government at huge expense proved to be wildly incompetent; the Olympic brand managers have made it clear that no one, apart from official sponsors, will be allowed to appear to capitalize on the Games. 

*“It’s like living in a police state,” said a business owner, explaining that her company had wanted to start a social media campaign tied to the Olympics but had been warned by lawyers that it would be prosecuted and fined if it used the word “Olympics.”* 

“That’s why you don’t see any references to the Games in shop windows or on the streets — people are too scared,” she said. 

Also: What if it does not stop raining? Even amid the wettest summer since records began, characterized by deluges and floods, officials keep saying they hope the rain will go away before the Games begin. There really is no contingency plan; the Olympic Stadium, where the opening ceremony is to take place, has no roof. 

Sebastian Coe, the chairman of the Games, said this week that some of the Olympic sites outside London were “waterlogged,” and he urged spectators to wear raincoats and rubber boots. Should the bad weather continue, even the beach volleyball players will be allowed to change out of their bikinis — one of the things that many spectators appear to like best about them — and into “long pants and/or tops,” officials said. 

“At the risk of sounding a little bit like a father about to issue their kids off on an Outward Bound trip,” Mr. Coe told reporters, “let me make the obvious point that we are a northern European country.” 

Walking near Victoria station, Linda Vaughn, 68, said she was bewildered by the bombardment of seemingly contradictory messages: Welcome to the Olympics, Now Please Go Away. 

“We keep getting told to ‘get ahead of the Games,’ ” she said, referring to the *city’s program for persuading people to make alternative travel plans. “But it’s still a mystery where we’re supposed to go, especially because nothing moves in London on the best of days.”* 

Sandy Macaskill contributed reporting.


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*London, United Kingdom Weather - The weather Channel*

London, United Kingdom Weather 

Forecast
Fri Jul 26 - *AWFUL*
High 74°
Low 58°
Partly Cloudy
Chance of rain: 40% 
Wind: WSW at 9 mph

Fri Jul 27 - *GOOD DAY*
High 73°
Low 58°
Partly Cloudy
Chance of rain: 0% 
Wind: WSW at 9 mph

Sat Jul 28
High 69°
Low 58°
Mostly Cloudy
Chance of rain: 10% 
Wind: WNW at 10 mph

Sun Jul 29 - *AWFUL*
High 69°
Low 58°
Showers
Chance of rain: 40% 
Wind: NE at 11 mph


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

7 days to go! :banana:


Shard 2 by AndyB_2010, on Flickr


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

@ CGMaurya I see you still have no life why do you hate London so much? Did someone from there steal your girlfriend or boyfriend? et: You remind me of that 'Hindustani' guy who is also Indian and also hates London who ruined the "Stadium Capital Of the World" thread and got the thread locked. I suspect you are the same sad clown. The Euro 2012 thread was also locked because of idiots like you. Don't ruin this thread for the rest of us and get this locked aswell. 

Lighten up life doesn't have to be so miserable.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

CGMaurya said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/20/sports/olympics/olympics-leave-british-complaining-even-more-than-usual.html
> 
> LONDON — While the world’s athletes limber up at the Olympic Park, Londoners are practicing some of their own favorite sports: complaining, expecting the worst and cursing the authorities.......
> 
> ...


You can find people to complain about anything, at any time, anywhere around the world.

That doesn't mean that they represent the majority.

Or even a significant minority.

Seriously, CGMaurya, can you tell us why you are so obsessed with posting negative stories about the London Olympics on this thread?

What is your agenda?

Do you have a massive chip on your shoulder about Britain?

Are you just sore that Delhi attracted negative reports relating to its hurried preparations for the 2010 Commonwealth Games?

Or are you simply a serial moaner?

I'd love to know. Please tell us. Are you man enough to do so?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

jerseyboi said:


> *Olympic Torch arrives at the Host city , London today.*
> 
> A Royal Marine Commando will abseil with the Olympic flame into the Tower of London today.
> 
> ...


Epic photo.

Stunning.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

CGMaurya said:


> London, United Kingdom Weather
> 
> Forecast
> Fri Jul 26 - *AWFUL*
> ...


on the off-chance that you don't understand, 40% chance of rain means there's a 40% chance there'll be rain at some time during the day. 

It doesn't mean it'll be raining for 40% of the day.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Fri Jul 26 - AWFUL


That'd be because the 26th is actually a Thursday. Troll fail!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Good Karma said:


> @ CGMaurya I see you still have no life why do you hate London so much? Did someone from there steal your girlfriend or boyfriend? et: You remind me of that 'Hindustani' guy who is also Indian and also hates London who ruined the "Stadium Capital Of the World" thread and got the thread locked. I suspect you are the same sad clown. The Euro 2012 thread was also locked because of idiots like you. Don't ruin this thread for the rest of us and get this locked aswell.


This always strikes me as bizarre on this forum. Rather than brigging or banning the (normally one or two) members causing problems threads are locked which ends up punsihing everyone. Why not just ban the shit stirrers and leave the threads open?


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*LOL - Pre games events do take place before official opening ceremony*



RobH said:


> That'd be because the 26th is actually a Thursday. Troll fail!


http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/

July 26 football Matches


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Rev Stickleback said:


> on the off-chance that you don't understand, 40% chance of rain means there's a 40% chance there'll be rain at some time during the day.
> 
> It doesn't mean it'll be raining for 40% of the day.


That is too intellectual for him. He is too stupid to understand that.


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*LOL - Pre games events do take place before official opening ceremony*



RobH said:


> That'd be because the 26th is actually a Thursday. Troll fail!


http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/










July 26 football Matches


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

CGMaurya said:


> London, United Kingdom Weather
> 
> Forecast
> Fri Jul 26 - *AWFUL*
> ...


Are you stupid or simply have a sponge for a brain? Friday is the 27th not 26th. Your trolling is becoming ridiculous. Your are so obsessed with hating London. 
:rofl:


From BBC Weather 10 day forecast for London

Monday 23rd July – *SUNNY 27˚C*
Tuesday 24th July – *SUNNY 29˚C*
Wednesday 25th July – *SUNNY 30˚C*
Thursday 26th July – *SUNNY Intervals 29˚C*
Friday 27th July – *SUNNY Intervals 27˚C*
Saturday 28th July – *SUNNY Intervals 25˚C*
Sunday 29th July – *SUNNY Intervals 23˚C*

Unlike some i dont wish for things to fail because i have a chip on my shoulder. If thats what you call awful you are a bigger troll/looser who really needs some love in his life. et:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

CGMaurya said:


> http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/
> 
> July 26 football Matches


Repost:

Seriously, CGMaurya, can you tell us why you are so obsessed with posting negative stories about the London Olympics on this thread?

What is your agenda?

Do you have a massive chip on your shoulder about Britain?

Are you just sore that Delhi attracted negative reports relating to its hurried preparations for the 2010 Commonwealth Games?

Or are you simply a serial moaner?

I'd love to know. Please tell us. Are you man enough to do so?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

CGMaurya said:


> http://www.london2012.com/schedule-and-results/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repost:

Seriously, CGMaurya, can you tell us why you are so obsessed with posting negative stories about the London Olympics on this thread?

What is your agenda?

Do you have a massive chip on your shoulder about Britain?

Are you just sore that Delhi attracted negative reports relating to its hurried preparations for the 2010 Commonwealth Games?

Or are you simply a serial moaner?

I'd love to know. Please tell us. Are you man enough to do so?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Wembley getting ready for the Olympics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/watchlooksee/7603755152/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Good Karma said:


> From BBC Weather 10 day forecast for London
> 
> Monday 23rd July – *SUNNY 27˚C*
> Tuesday 24th July – *SUNNY 29˚C*
> ...


Well let's not jinx it, fingers crossed the Weather stays good. Went passed the Olympic park earlier, looks glorious in the sun.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Calm down or ship out.

Warning 1.



CGMaurya said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/20/s...british-complaining-even-more-than-usual.html
> 
> LONDON — While the world’s athletes limber up at the Olympic Park, Londoners are practicing some of their own favorite sports: complaining, expecting the worst and cursing the authorities.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

flame is on its way via helicopter to the host City......


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Brazilian sports channel SPORTV has an amazing glass studio with the olympic stadiu on the background. Is that the same used by BBC?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The BBC is using the same studio they used for the World Cup in 2010. It is built on a rotating platform. For the World Cup this studio was built on top of a hospital tower and the fact that it rotated allowed the BBC to show Table Mountain during the day and the Cape Town Stadium lit up at night.

For 2012 I believe they're placing this studio near the Handball Arena, presumably so it can revolve between having the stadium and the parkland as the backdrop.

Have you got any pictures or YouTube videos of Brazilian TV's studios for the London Games, I'd be interested to see.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.bluebus.com.br/show/1/11...res_de_onde_se_v_o_estadio_olimpico_pirataria

Here: they say is a partnership with bbc. Is that the same
Studio?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ Well that's not the main BBC Studio. It might however be a secondary studio for the BBC as they are having several different Olympic shows throughout each day.


----------



## Sir Coe (Jul 19, 2012)

*Is it really that bad in London*

Are things are realy that bad as CGM says?


----------



## Jamsterx (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ No. Just hell no. Not even close.


----------



## Sir Coe (Jul 19, 2012)

Jamsterx said:


> ^^ No. Just hell no. Not even close.


 London is trying to put up a brave face in adversity and hoping for a decent show.
But the grandoise of an Olympics is missing here, compounded by the weather.
Not to the extent of Beijing but the Shard, facelift to London bridge etc and within the limitations of an arterially choked public transport system is indeed a good fight.


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm can't wait for the beginning of the games. Actually, what I'm really waiting the closing ceremony and the handover to Rio! :lol: (troll )

Go London!


----------



## skybluecity (Sep 28, 2005)

Sir Coe said:


> London is trying to put up a brave face in adversity and hoping for a decent show.
> But the grandoise of an Olympics is missing here, compounded by the weather.
> Not to the extent of Beijing but the Shard, facelift to London bridge etc and within the limitations of an arterially choked public transport system is indeed a good fight.



You're not fooling anyone. You register two days ago with the name 'Sir Coe' and immediately start focusing on the negative. Hello CGMaurya, how are you today?

Brave face in adversity? What adversity is this then? 2/10. Must try harder.

Missing the 'grandiose' of an Olympics? Really? This is London you're talking about. Tennis at Wimbledon, football at Wembley, Lords Cricket Ground, a beautiful Olympic Park, a marathon passing by some of the world's most iconic buildings, beach bolleyball in Horse Guards Parade!

London, that great melting pot, capital of the world, what better backdrop could there be for an Olympics?

The rest of the world will decide on the success or otherwise of the Olympics in a few weeks. All the ingredients are there for an amazing event though, and I'll be very surprised if it doesn't turn out to be exactly that.


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

The weather has improved (all be it in Sheffield), feels like summer for the first time in a long time!

The Olympic park will blossom just in time, will look superb.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Stadium has so much more elegance now it's been wrapped. And the Park flowering gives it its setting:















































Photos by Pondspider on Flickr,
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pondspider/


----------



## Bigcat (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks terrible, what a bad job!

Only joshing, the park is great, loving the greenery. I was in by the Park in Westfield on Thursday night and there is a real buzz about the place. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

CGMaurya said:


> London, United Kingdom Weather
> 
> Forecast
> Fri Jul 26 - *PLEASENT*
> ...


There I fixed it. That weather forecast is my idea of heaven. I'd be out sailing.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Sir Coe said:


> Are things are realy that bad as CGM says?


You just asked a question about yourself? Have you thought about seeing a psychiatrist?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

TEBC said:


> http://www.bluebus.com.br/show/1/11...res_de_onde_se_v_o_estadio_olimpico_pirataria
> 
> Here: they say is a partnership with bbc. Is that the same
> Studio?


Sorry for the delayed reply. No, it doesn't look like the same studio.

But I've just seen what it looks like from the outside. The hexagonal studio on top of this block was the revolving one the BBC used for the 2010 World Cup, and the one they'll use for the Olympics.

It looks like the Brazilian broadcasters will be broadcasting downstairs, from one of the blue blocks

So "in partnership with the BBC" looks like it means they've built a temporary outside broadcast complex, with the BBC on top and SporTV below!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*London 2012 Olympics will be better than Beijing, says Jeremy Hunt*
The Culture Secretary Jeremy Hunt has said he believes the London Olympics will be better than those staged in Beijing in 2008.



> "In the Sydney Games they had a massive ticketing scandal just before the Games opened; in Athens they were still screwing on the roofs of the venues; in Beijing there were big issues over whether international journalists were going to be able to access the internet.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...-be-better-than-Beijing-says-Jeremy-Hunt.html


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

SO143 said:


> *On top of the world: Torchbearer Amelia, 17, holds the Olympic torch aloft on the London Eye as boxer Lennox Lewis waits to carry the flame *


Awesome.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

RobH said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply. No, it doesn't look like the same studio.
> 
> But I've just seen what it looks like from the outside. The hexagonal studio on top of this block was the revolving one the BBC used for the 2010 World Cup, and the one they'll use for the Olympics.
> 
> ...


Thks


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

jerseyboi said:


> * says Jeremy Hunt*


It's doooooomed now! :lol:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

45119481


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

Stratford is really buzzing now!


----------



## nuhouse (May 1, 2005)

jerseyboi said:


> 45119481


The full length version is better...






Although I think the Channel 4 Paralympics advert is even better...


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

You can feel the atmosphere building up in Stratford










couple of Olympics fans from the US










Security doesnt feel over-bearing, this is just outside the Olympic village where they were having a party to welcome athletes still arriving


----------



## fancylive (Jul 23, 2012)

this olympic will be great... This post is actually nice.i like it.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Major TV Channel's start broadcasting news from the Olympic Park*








bbc News

:banana::banana:


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

Why do I have the feeling that the ArcelorMittal Orbit will have a bigger role than is expected? Cauldron, perhaps? 

I'm excited for London 2012!!! Break a leg, London!


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.standard.co.uk/olympics/...ames-party-season-starts-tonight-7965881.html

*London 2012 Olympics: Royalty meets Hollywood as star-studded Games party season starts tonight*

23 July 2012

London’s Olympic party season starts tonight with a glittering gala at the Royal Opera House — as Britain’s richest man Lakshmi Mittal hosts a reception in Kensington Gardens for Indian athletes.

It marks the beginning of a month-long party programme set to provide a £100 million boost to the hospitality industry, with an event being staged at almost every public space in the city.

They range from parties with Brazil at Somerset House; a Dutch beer hall at Alexandra Palace and nights hosted by Hollywood stars.

Tonight the 100-plus members of the International Olympic Committee will enjoy the full-red carpet treatment as they attend an evening reception with the Queen at Buckingham Palace followed by a cultural programme at Covent Garden opera house — which hosts the traditional curtain-raiser to the Olympics’ annual congress starting tomorrow.

Boris Johnson will perform an Olympic ode in ancient Greek written by an academic at Oxford University, the Mayor’s alma mater.

At the same time, Mr Mittal hosts his lavish bash at the Serpentine Gallery. The steel tycoon, who will be carrying the Olympic torch through Kensington and Chelsea this week, is thought to have invited several leading Bollywood stars to the event.

London is preparing to “party itself out” in a month-long fiesta as organisers today warned everything is being thrown at the Olympics.

Hollywood stars, members of the royal family and billionaires from across the globe will attend a clutch of members-only parties as London welcomes an extra 500,000 visitors to the capital.

Top of every invitation list is Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s UK-themed party on Wednesday at the Victoria and Albert Museum, at a cost of £60,000. Singer Rihanna is expected to entertain guests who include David and Victoria Beckham, Prince Harry and the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.

Others expected to attend the charity black-tie dinner — held in honour of boxing legend Muhammad Ali — include Sir Christopher Lee, Michael Douglas, Catherine Zeta-Jones and Lewis Hamilton.

Hollywood’s most high-profile couple are said to have installed giant black chandeliers, covered the walls in black chiffon drapes and will serve British classics such as fish and chips and Beef Wellington. With the party finishing at 10pm, Brad and Angelina are then hosting an afterparty at their £20 million townhouse, which they have rented while in London.

Actress Nicole Kidman is expected to join record-breaking Olympic swimmer Michael Phelps at a cocktail reception and secret garden party hosted by watch brand Omega at its Greek Street base during the next three weeks.

Meanwhile, Docklands has been transformed into a “billionaires’ playground” with its own private beach and easy access to local helipads.

Several super-yachts have moored in Canary Wharf and are expected to host members-only parties for the world’s most powerful people.

Chelsea FC owner Roman Abramovich is rumoured to be on his way to London in Eclipse, the world’s largest private yacht at 557 feet which has its own missile defence system.


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*I watched a special program on Nat Geo about the building of the Olympic Stadium.

AMAZING!!! It can be taken down if they want to, after the Games. 

GO London 2012!!!*


----------



## kimmstreep (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm waiting for London Olympic games get start shortly.I really miss my nephew because he couldn't play in football due to injury.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

red_eagle_1982 said:


> Why do I have the feeling that the ArcelorMittal Orbit will have a bigger role than is expected? Cauldron, perhaps?
> 
> I'm excited for London 2012!!! Break a leg, London!


It would be the perfect cauldron 

Atleast then it would be useful.


----------



## Thverach (Jul 24, 2012)

*Tube failure*

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london-2012-olympics-thousands-stranded-in-stratford-by-crippled-tube-7972469.html

Transport bosses were attacked today after blaming the hot weather for crippling services to the Olympic opening ceremony rehearsals


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

kimmstreep said:


> I'm waiting for London Olympic games get start shortly.I really miss my nephew because he couldn't play in football due to injury.


Is he from the Great Britain team?


----------



## pratyushgoel (Sep 28, 2010)

*Beijing dispersed rain to dry Olympic night*
BEIJING, Aug. 9 (Xinhua) -- Beijing fired over 1,000 rain dispersal rockets on Friday evening to blow away rain clouds for the smooth opening ceremony of the 29th Olympic Games at the National Stadium, confirmed the local observatory on Saturday morning.

It was the largest rain dispersal operation in China, and the first time that such technology has been used to ensure the weather condition for Olympic opening, said Chinese meteorologists.

"We fired a total of 1,104 rain dispersal rockets from 21 sites in the city between 4 p.m. and 11:39 p.m. on Friday, which successfully intercepted a stretch of rain belt from moving towards the stadium," said Guo Hu, head of the Beijing Municipal Meteorological Bureau (BMB).

The observatory had given rainy weather forecast for the Olympic night, and monitored 90 percent of humidity rate.

"Under such a weather condition, a small bubble in the rain cloud would have triggered rainfall, let alone a lightening," said Guo, whose team had monitored the movement of the rain cloud heading for Beijing from 7:20 a.m. Friday.

Rain had been cited as the biggest threat the Olympic opening by chief director of the ceremony Zhang Yimou days ahead of the Olympic night.

As rain stayed away from the ceremony, the four-hour extravaganza in the Bird's Nest proved a dazzling show that entertained billions of people around the world.

However, the pressure from the rainy weather Friday evening was intense, as BMB gave the yellow alert (third highest degree) for thundershower at 9:35 p.m., and forecast rain to hit downtown Beijing within an hour.

The artificial rain dispersal efforts basically drove the rain away as of 10:42 p.m., when the show had been going on for over two hours, said BMB experts.

The weather services said that Baoding City of Hebei Province, to the southwest of Beijing received the biggest rainfall of 100 millimeters Friday night, and Beijing's Fangshan District recorded a rainfall of 25 millimeters.


----------



## miguelyn (Jul 24, 2012)

How the hell, i've just found wright now this forum/topic. Amazing stuff around here.

Just reading all the 73 pages LOL


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*London is First to Host a Summer Olympics 3 times!*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Will Mandeville host any paralympic event?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

RobH said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply. No, it doesn't look like the same studio.
> 
> But I've just seen what it looks like from the outside. The hexagonal studio on top of this block was the revolving one the BBC used for the 2010 World Cup, and the one they'll use for the Olympics.
> 
> ...


yes, probably the open one in the middle









http://s2.glbimg.com/3DLU7GjA7rrHK4....com/es/ge/f/original/2012/07/22/img_3439.jpg


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

The BBC's The One Show did a broadcast from the top level of this "Studio" it looks great to see.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

BBC news are currently broadcasting from this studio


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Although the Opening Ceremony are on Friday, tomorrow we have the first matches!


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01l8t21/The_One_Show_24_07_2012/

Thats the show which shows the inside. 

Also I hear Sir Paul McCartney will be singing "Hey Jude" from steven cram who told a BBC Look North presenter via a phone call.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ Not available for foreigners... hno:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

If the Queen dies during the games, what would happen? Is there any official protocol?


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

England and Canada cry, the rest of the world say "about damn time!"


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

WesTexas said:


> England and Canada cry, the rest of the world say "about damn time!"


LOL:lol:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

WesTexas said:


> England and Canada cry, the rest of the world say "about damn time!"


How classy.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

WesTexas said:


> England and Canada cry, the rest of the world say "about damn time!"


Your forgetting Australia, New Zealand and other members of the Commonwealth.

I'm sure as per the Queen's wishes, the games will go on. There will be a during the games memorial service, a homage in the closing ceremony, with the private funeral happening during the break of the Olympics and Paralympics.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*2 days to go...*


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

TEBC said:


> If the Queen dies during the games, what would happen? Is there any official protocol?


cremation in the olympic cauldron


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's all ready....



RMB2007 said:


> From Pondspider on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

First diplomatic incident:

North Korea women’s soccer team refuses to take field because wrong flag displayed
Text Size PrintE-mailReprints
By Associated Press,

GLASGOW, Scotland — The North Korean women’s soccer team has refused to take the field for its match against Colombia at the Olympics because of a dispute about its flag at the stadium.

Officials at Hampden Park say the team wouldn’t take the field at the scheduled time. It was unclear what the dispute involved. The North Koreans still weren’t on the field 30 minutes after the start time. The Colombians also didn’t take the field.

The North Koreans did warm up on the field before the match.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...ag-displayed/2012/07/25/gJQAOawU9W_story.html


----------



## theblueprint (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rio 2016 Olympic Games*

Rio 2016 Olympic Games - New Logo Promotion Video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNsqAv9Sv3M


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

TEBC said:


> If the Queen dies during the games, what would happen? Is there any official protocol?


She will die at 112 the week after her son Charles passed away.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOMENS FOOTBALL

GB vs NZ: 24,445
CAMEROON vs BRAZIL: 30,847
JAPAN vs CANADA: 14,119
SWEDEN vs SOUTH AFRICA: 18,290
USA vs FRANCE: 18,090
COLOMBIA vs NORTH KOREA: 20,150

MENS FOOTBALL

GB vs SENEGAL: 72,176
JAPAN vs SPAIN: 41,000
BRAZIL vs EGYPT: 26,812

Can't find any figures for the other 3 mens games, though Old Trafford look good for UAE Uruguay, and I suspect there were at least 35-40,000 there. The other 2 games in Newcastle didn't draw big crowds, but I suspect at least 15-20,000 for both of those.

The choice of venues has been really poor with the selection of some of the biggest stadiums, but the crowds in and of themselves haven't been horrific if you just look at the numbers. Its still going to be bigger than basically every other event at the Olympics.



> Those who have plenty of the proper stuff dont need the rubbish. England has so many of the world´s best footballers running round their tiny island nine months of the year. They hardly need to spend the short off-season watching football at a level worse than 10-year old boys.


The level of football has actually been really good. You can choose not to watch it based on your assumption, but you're missing out on some quality stuff. The Japan games and the UAE were as entertaining as anything you'd find on the weekend during the season. Uruguay lined up with Cavani and Suarez, hardly cannon fodder. 

In saying that, you are right. 10 month season, followed by another month of Euro Championships, followed by an under-23 tournament at the Olympics isn't much to get the average punter interested. And you've already got club pre season in full swing, with the new season around the corner next month. As I posted above the attendances have been ok for what is largely an apathetic football audience at the moment. 



> All this is not to mock women or women playing football. Its just being honest. 99% of female football fans dont care about womens football . Its not about equality. Equality is about equal right to play the game and that should be a given.


Id agree with that. In England at least, most people don't care about womens football. Really, most people around the world dont care about womens football. Germany's womens World Cup last year had an average of 26,000, and stadiums in general were really vibrant, but thats its high point. Still, womens Olympics tourney is averaging over 20k right now, which will be more than mens basketball for instance. 

The WWC is the only that thing could get England out in force to watch as an event. Otherwise, no one cares. This idea that people should watch any event just because they like the sport isn't right. There are plenty of people attending games in the Far East, Africa and North America this off season to watch Euro clubs. Those games, apart from being dire most of the time, usually field lesser known players than those at the Olympics today. But they go because its brand Liverpool and so on. Doesn't make them any better fans than those stay away from Olympic football.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*FINAL COUNT DOWN*









*The torch began its final leg in London at 6.55am at Bushey Park and has been carried through Hampton Court Palace
It boarded the royal barge Gloriana and was carried by Olympic gold-medal winning rower Matthew Pinsent.
*
Olympic flame is traveling down the Thames River to Tower Bridge


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Torch relay is slowing heading towards tower bridge today - moving up the river.
Flame is on a Royal barge.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

Olympic football probably would have worked best if during the 70s or earlier FIFA made it the pinnacle of the game for young players instead of creating the World Youth Championship. The tournament would have found its niche as a place to watch the world's best young players at a time when the game was hardly on TV, building up a following. Instead it was dominated by former Communist countries for too long and the awkward rules on player eligibility and bad timing just devalue the competition.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

thomasKing said:


> Womens football is shockingly poor. There is no other way of describing it. the gap between men and women seem larger than in any other sport for whatever reason. its clumsy and error-ridden beyond belief. Its hard to watch clips on youtube without laughing.


I remember this exact same feeling when I tried women's football in the late '90s. It was horrendous, and I can't think of anything as boring.

However...

The extent to which this sport has improved in a decade and a half is astonishing. Not only it is not boring and pathetic anymore, but matches are genuinely exciting and the top teams are full of quality. I've tried it again with the occasion of the last World Cup and I've been following it ever since. I can only hope the men's tournament will have a match as good as the France - USA match from Wednesday. The only thing keeping women's football down is the lack of proper football atmosphere during games.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

heading towards the Olympic Stadium...


----------



## james-dean (Jul 19, 2012)

Couple of quick snaps from the park on wednesday:


----------



## james-dean (Jul 19, 2012)

Plenty of pics/vids from the opening ceremony too.. but #savethesurprise


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

by tuner101


----------



## james-dean (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a shame that the rainbow lighting system never got installed, But it looks ''OK'' with the floodlit colours, but better with just the simple white light i think.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

james-dean said:


> Plenty of pics/vids from the opening ceremony too.. but #savethesurprise


Nooooooo... how cruel of you!!!


----------



## oxyuranus (Feb 25, 2011)

Meanwhile in London waiting for opening ceremony.....:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

4h30 to go!


----------



## Thverach (Jul 24, 2012)

jerseyboi said:


> by tuner101


HOLY CRAP - WORLD"S MOST PATHETIC OLYMPIC STADIUM EVER
Sorry guys - But this is the truth.
Unfinished Montreal was better.


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shut up troll.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Maybe the stadium is not a beauty, but at least its sustainable which is IMO the future.


----------



## Thverach (Jul 24, 2012)

*LORDS for Archery*


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The opening ceremony is bad, is not vibrant


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I expected so much better from England! In saying that I still like it


----------



## AstroTrain (Jan 11, 2005)

Beijing 2008 destroyed this sleeper. Can't believe they had a hospital theme, I was thinking next they will bring in mental asylum patients for a crazy dance. :lol: 

It was okay but not nothing spectacular. 

Bob Costas on Summer Olympics 2012's Opening Ceremony: 'I think in Beijing they retired the trophy'

By George Dickie July 27, 2012 2:00 PM ET


Probably the most indelible image from the Opening Ceremony of the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing was the 897 blocks of movable type on the floor of the Olympic stadium, moving and changing to depict, among other scenes, a raindrop rippling outward on a pond, swells on an ocean and the Chinese symbol for harmony.

At sequence's end, it was revealed that the performance was not computer-controlled, as had been assumed, but actually the work of 897 human performers moving their blocks up and down perfectly in unison.

It was a stunning display of precision and attention to detail that still impresses NBC's Bob Costas four years later as he readies to host the XXX Summer Olympics in London, which kick off with the Opening Ceremony Friday, July 27, on NBC.

"I think in Beijing they retired the trophy [for best Opening Ceremony]," Costas tells Zap2it. "You know, they had the resources to do it. You have a country that not only financed the Olympics and did so with an unlimited budget, but which is in a position to have tens of thousands of 'volunteers' volunteer to rehearse for six months. You just got circumstances in China that you wouldn't find anywhere else.

RELATED: Olympic Games Opening Ceremonies Through the Years

"Plus of course, they have an extraordinarily rich civilization and history to talk about," he continues. "And it was a true national effort by an emerging nation with, at least for that purpose, close to unlimited resources of both people and money. So I think everybody decided after that, 'All we can do is the best we can do on our own terms.' But no one's terms will ever be the same as Beijing's.

"And I think that -- and I said this during the opening ceremonies -- the average person watching at home had a combination of appreciation and awe for the beauty of it and the accomplishment of it. But also it was a little unsettling to them, because you said, 'My God, if they can marshal their forces with this much precision for this ...,' well, you fill in the blank."

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...think-in-beijing-they-retired-the-trophy.html


----------



## Fred23 (Nov 8, 2009)

I´ve never seen a ceremony with such bad taste, the night out part was the worst of all, and waaaay too long...

I believe only the industrial revolution part saved the day, together with the new generation athletes lighting the torch...

Mr. Bean was kind of cool, but it really cut the feeling of the song...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ I don't mind the hospital (or to be specific National Health Scheme/Service) theme, as it somewhat nicely progressed to English literature. 

The British are proud that they have a health service that offers free medical care to any British citizen. It's truly an institution they're proud of.


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to say, some parts looked tacky and silly but hey I guess that's all part of the British Culture! The British do their jokes well.








http://www.examiner.com/article/mr-...nce-at-olympics-2012-opening-ceremony?cid=rss

I have never seen a Olympic opening that is this funny and silly!
:rofl:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Well done Brits


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

SO143 said:


> Great Britain fires up the world: London gets the 2012 Games under way with the Greatest Show On Earth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

in my opinion it wasnt that good, rather meaningless in some cases
other than specific times and places, like the torch lighting which was amazing , the rest seemed very mediocre, and the night out part really was not needed, it was fairly irrelevant, the issue is that alot of these dances and movements they made were very small scale, no major large uniform movement that made a big image or made a large "art" form, if you were in the stadium it would be difficult to grasp what was really going on and hard to see any of the minor movements of the performers, unlike athens 2004 and beijing which made large carnival like shows that could be seen and understood much more clearly

the city , as allways, looked fantastic though, london is surely one of the most handsome cities int the world


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> in my opinion it wasnt that good, rather meaningless in some cases
> other than specific times and places, like the torch lighting which was amazing , the rest seemed very mediocre, and the night out part really was not needed, it was fairly irrelevant, the issue is that alot of these dances and movements they made were very small scale, no major large uniform movement that made a big image or made a large "art" form, if you were in the stadium it would be difficult to grasp what was really going on and hard to see any of the minor movements of the performers, unlike athens 2004 and beijing which made large carnival like shows that could be seen and understood much more clearly
> 
> the city , as allways, looked fantastic though, london is surely one of the most handsome cities int the world


Greece wasnt really so much about carnival shows, it was more about singular efforts, with excellent acting. Following there tradition with acting and theature.

Both Beijing and Athens Ceremony just had so much more magic.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

masterpaul said:


> Greece wasnt really so much about carnival shows, it was more about singular efforts, with excellent acting. Following there tradition with acting and theature.
> 
> Both Beijing and Athens Ceremony just had so much more magic.


true i just looked at the video now lol but u know what i mean


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ Tend to agree.

This one took a different tact but came out a little flat for me.

Some really excellent parts (Mr Bean, Industrial revolution, symbolism of the cauldron) mixed in with some that really didn't come together well (NHS, Night out).


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

So the cauldron stays inside, or gets moved higher up?


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> true i just looked at the video now lol but u know what i mean


Yep the texting shown on tv part, would be an absolute bummer for the viewers on the stadium; they would have no idea whats going on.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Thank you Great Britain for putting life back into the Olympics.
Especially in Australia,we tend to think the Poms dwell way to much in the past,but a statement was made today.
Apart the self congratulations wankfest we saw out of Athens and Beijing,London has relit the flame for the first time since the closing ceremony in Sydney.

Well done London and I look now forward to the Greatest Games of All.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Thank you Great Britain for putting life back into the Olympics.
> Especially in Australia,we tend to think the Poms dwell way to much in the past,but a statement was made today.
> Apart the self congratulations wankfest we saw out of Athens and Beijing,London has relit the flame for the first time since the closing ceremony in Sydney.
> 
> Well done London and I look now forward to the Greatest Games of All.


Hmmm - you don't suppose the familiarity of culture has something to do with it? London's success a few hours ago is pinned on humour and self-deprciation- something that doesn't run high in high-context cultures like Greece and China. 

In fact, one flaw I do have with London is that its not cross cultural - much of the meaning we saw would be lost on international audiences. This is where I feel Beijing and Sydney succeeded - they were very international and very accessible in their interpretation. 

London was an amazing ceremony, probably my favourite with Athens (with Sydney, Barcelona and Beijing closely behind), but I don't think its right to put down the outstanding efforts of the previous hosts.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Athens-Look how great we used to be.
Beijing-Look how great we are.
London-We were once great,but we now look towards to future.

Once again...superb.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Alphaville said:


> Hmmm - you don't suppose the familiarity of culture has something to do with it? London's success a few hours ago is pinned on humour and self-deprciation- something that doesn't run high in high-context cultures like Greece and China.
> 
> In fact, one flaw I do have with London is that its not cross cultural - much of the meaning we saw would be lost on international audiences. This is where I feel Beijing and Sydney succeeded - they were very international and very accessible in their interpretation.
> 
> London was an amazing ceremony, probably my favourite with Athens (with Sydney, Barcelona and Beijing closely behind), but I don't think its right to put down the outstanding efforts of the previous hosts.


As an American the cultural familiarity has a lot to do with it, I loved every second of this ceremony and think it blew Beijing away, non-anglo cultures will disagree of course but that's because they don't share that similarity. This is London's games, and the idea is to show off their culture, and I think they did it brilliantly.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

This opening ceremony made since to me. Beijing was kind of like "Look at our puppets dance!" London was "Been here, done this, lets get to Paul McCartney!"


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

I enjoyed all of it except the NHS part. That was just odd. James Bond, the Queen, and the corgis was definitely the best part.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

eMKay said:


> As an American the cultural familiarity has a lot to do with it, I loved every second of this ceremony and think it blew Beijing away, non-anglo cultures will disagree of course but that's because they don't share that similarity. This is London's games, and the idea is to show off their culture, and I think they did it brilliantly.


thing is they didnt really show much " british culture" in that sense, for example, the night out thing is something many cultures have, infact to me it seemed more general pop culture, the industrial revolution was good, and the first choir set, but after that it was a general ceremony, maybe good for a big festival but not an international representation of britiannia , 
if they want to show off the culture, which is the idea, they should do it in a more open and understandable way, like how greece did, so people actually understand it, after all, the are showing it off to the world, not themselves. britain is one of the most influential, important (cultural , political economic) centres in the world and london is its centre point, it surely in my opinion deserves a better ceremony 

im not saying to copy, i admire the unique style of ceremony london used but it needed to atleast be tested somewhere else in some other form then used at such an event, or made more bold and definitive

it certainly was fun though  but i think the main thing that will please everyone is the actual games, the cycling and marathon events are going to be splendid, especially watching them go through the lovely streets of london


----------



## Bandit (Dec 6, 2006)

I see some are drinking the Kool Aid. I was over at a friend's house where everyone gathered to watch. Two hours in people were mingling with others and no one was watching it anymore. What a snore! It was chaotic. I wonder what those in the stadium were seeing. So much stuff was happening at once you needed a TV set to see what it was focusing on.

I here everyone at the Olympic Village doesn't have air conditioning in their rooms except for the British team.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Dan M. (Jun 27, 2009)

The Olympics venues are amazing, the atmosphere of people seems to be great too. The only terrible thing for me was the openning ceremony. 
I was expecting more from a city that I want to visit so bad!


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

The opening ceremony wasn't terrible. 

It was much more human than Beijing, much more thoughtful in places too. 

Abide with me was a great cover and tribute to 7/7. 
The industrial scene was immense. 
Mr Bean and Bond added humour. 

Some scenes weren't totally great but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Dan M. (Jun 27, 2009)

Steel City Suburb said:


> The opening ceremony wasn't terrible.
> 
> It was much more human than Beijing, much more thoughtful in places too.
> 
> ...


Yes, ok. You're right. I said terrible and it was unfair from my part. Was beautiful, human... but I wanted something epic and not so ''classic type''. Good mention... Mr Bean actuation was good!!


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

ayanamikun said:


> And here is my opinion if anyone cares Originally Posted by ayanamikun
> Very mediocre show, considering both the history of Britain and the previous ceremonies. It couldn't shake the feeling of a high school production with the amateurism really evident. I wanted to see Arthur, I wanted to see castles, Newton, the birth of science, to hear Handel to see where slavery was abolished and human rights developed, where civil law was established, how the modern cities of the Industrial era we now live developed, the Victorian era, the Britain that ruled the waves and made english the world launguage. Where are the victories against fascism, where is the 20ths century?????
> 
> Instead it was all this.... akward most of the times, not very well rehearsed especially with the farmers in the beginning, very bad choice of choerography, bad music, I mean what was this pink something band???? Too many trainwreck details, Churcil's statue waving at the helicopter.....god why.....even the stupid royal dogs got screentime....
> ...


I completely agree with you, because I feel the same.. London had good parts (industrial revolution and the lighting of the cauldron and nice background music) ... but the hospital scene, the night out was horrible and boring, and Mr.Bean was nice but took away the grandiosity of an opening ceremony. For me it was boring at parts and very far from Beijing, Athens and Barcelona!.. hope Rio 2016 can make it all better ..


----------



## james-dean (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm so surprised as to the fact we're STILL talking about the opening ceremony?!?

it done it's job, it reflected Britain, job done. Now can we focus on the sport?! Jeez, people would forget it's a sporting competition, hey.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From diamond geezer on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgeezer/7672456522/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgeezer/7665075182/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgeezer/7672472270/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgeezer/7665069738/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgeezer/7672422468/


----------



## Powelll (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice arena. I mean Earls Court. It was a pleasure to watch as Polish volleyball players made a spaghetti out of high-and-mighty Italians. Fourth set was just perfect (25:14 for Poland). Supporters too.


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

There is a dedicated thread for you to comment on the opening ceremonies I hope it will save this thread from becoming a Opening ceremony debate.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533919


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

james-dean said:


> I'm so surprised as to the fact we're STILL talking about the opening ceremony?!?
> 
> it done it's job, it reflected Britain, job done. Now can we focus on the sport?! Jeez, people would forget it's a sporting competition, hey.


This is a stadium & sports arena infrastructure thread / section mate, there are plenty of sports sections around. 

During the brilliant ceremony (thank you Britain and Danny Boyle), I came to the conclusion that the Olympic Stadium isn't bad at all. It doesn't look like much in daylight, but it's a clever structure, form wise, that looks amazing with leds and light show, much better than a regular stadium would look.


----------



## Ziltoidian (Nov 24, 2009)

Earls Court looked fantastic on screen. Can't wait to see the Velodrome filled with people and the main stadium during track and field.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

The ceremony was nice, I loved it. And I also found the cauldron remsembling all the participating countries a nice idea.

But what's really silly is that they put out the fire to move it in the stadium. hno:
I mean, what's the point of lighting a symbolic fire to burn during the entire games in a gigantic ceremony, just to put it out again a couple of hours later and to relight it in some other place all secretly by some crew of unkown and irrelevant technicians?

Another little pity is that the fire isn't visible outside the stadium. 
Me not visiting the games and justb following the games on TV, I really don't care much, but I understand that plenty of tourists are now rather sad not to be able to take snapshots home with the olympic fire in the background.


----------



## Bandit (Dec 6, 2006)

james-dean said:


> Yes, but this wasn't trying to be live now was it?
> The David Beckham part was tongue and cheek, (I think it was filmed about an hour prior).
> 
> and the house scene.. That was a necessary part of that scene?! very cleverly done if you ask me!


Yeah and anyone can call the Beijing Opening Ceremony "fakes" clever too since you didn't know until the Chinese government freely told about it.

Really if you can record that much footage for a live opening ceremony, it's called being lazy. No different from what was accused of Beijing in trying to make everything perfect. That's what recording therefore so you can edit means.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Just heard that they blow off the olympic flame from the calderon to transport from the center!! That is just ridiculous!!


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

The Olympic cauldron has been moved from its opening ceremony position at the main stadium, although it still won’t be visible to the general public.

Organizing committee officials said in a statement Monday that the cauldron was shifted from the middle of the stadium’s infield to an area near the opening ceremony bell to prepare for the track and field competition which begins Friday.

To make the transition, the Olympic flame was taken from the cauldron and placed in a lantern while the cauldron was moved to the south end of the stadium.

The cauldron was reignited Monday morning by Austin Playfoot, a torchbearer from the 1948 Olympics — when the games were last held in London — and again this year.


----------



## gobrazil (Nov 24, 2010)

*My opinion about the opening ceremony*

I was not able to watch the opening ceremony live and only got to see it today. I previously had read several reviews which gave me a negative preconception of the show. HOWEVER, I had to see it for myself. 

I must say, I am impressed with what was done and I would like to congratulate the people of Britain for your creativity, humour and energy. I felt this ceremony was more personal than Beijing's one, I could feel people's vibes! I bet it must have been an incredible experience being in the stadium and seeing all the lights, hearing the rumbling sounds and catching the smells. It did have its :wtf: moments which turned out to be comic. Well, for me anyway. I believe Boyle succeeded in portraying Britain's importance to the rest of the world. 

My highlights: Olympic rings welded and suspended, Brazilian kids shown in one of the videos  , love story during the smart phone/internet segment, Marina Silva holding the Olympic flag (I really admire that woman!!), the lighting (superb!) and the cauldron with all those pieces coming together to hold the flame. Brilliant!!!!

I am now looking forward to the closing ceremony when we'll be able to tie the stories of our countries :cheers:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

venki04ss said:


> The Olympic cauldron has been moved from its opening ceremony position at the main stadium, although it still won&#146;t be visible to the general public.
> 
> Organizing committee officials said in a statement Monday that the cauldron was shifted from the middle of the stadium&#146;s infield to an area near the opening ceremony bell to prepare for the track and field competition which begins Friday.
> 
> ...


At least was lit from someone important and not some volunteer or anyone else.


----------



## Bigcat (Aug 4, 2007)

I was wondering what non-UK residents think of the venues and particularity the back drops? Living in London, I am use to seeing Greenwich Park, Horse Guards or The Dome but am interested to get an international view on them. Are the locations being described on international coverage particularly the history behind each place? So far at least on BBC coverage there hasn't been an abundance of camera panning shots of famous locations. Is that something people are looking for?

Cheers


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

gobrazil said:


> I was not able to watch the opening ceremony live and only got to see it today. I previously had read several reviews which gave me a negative preconception of the show. HOWEVER, I had to see it for myself.
> 
> I must say, I am impressed with what was done and I would like to congratulate the people of Britain for your creativity, humour and energy. I felt this ceremony was more personal than Beijing's one, I could feel people's vibes! I bet it must have been an incredible experience being in the stadium and seeing all the lights, hearing the rumbling sounds and catching the smells. It did have its :wtf: moments which turned out to be comic. Well, for me anyway. I believe Boyle succeeded in portraying Britain's importance to the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


Its better you bring that to this thread.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533919

This thread is for the buildings and infrastructure for the Games not the ceremony.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ The pix have come across well, but overall with all the cutting to all the sports you don't see that much of London.

It's the same at nearly all major events. You get small glimpses here and there but what has been shown shows London in a good light.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> Beijings Opening was like a machine, London was an opening ceremony with heart, that's the difference! Youre fireworks in China were so exaggaratet and partially a *fake*. Think about - sometimes is less more!
> 
> The fireworks in London was beautiful, the LED effects were new and stunning!
> The stage beats Beijings display by far, this was a complete new idea, hat off to Danny Boyle!





james-dean said:


> Atleast our's were real.


real Queen can jump??? so a fake!!


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Just watched again the Beijing Olympics open ceremony in youtube. The way of both Beijing and London presented are different, London 2012 is doing good but I prefer Beijing in 2008.


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> real Queen can jump??? so a fake!!


yes Im sure she can jump


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Which best Olympic logo beautiful??



jerseyboi said:


>









London Olympic logo










Beijing Olympic logo









Athens Olympic logo









who best???


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

potto said:


> yes Im sure she can jump


Huh..., Oh.... hmmm......

:? :? :?

:applause::applause::applause:

et:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Number one across the world..*

The soundtrack of the Olympics opening ceremony has stormed to the top of the charts, taking four No 1 slots across Europe.

The album, which went on sale as a download minutes after Friday's ceremony ended, is topping the iTunes album chart in the UK, France, Belgium and Spain.

It reached Number Five in the US, and was Number Five on the overall British album chart less than two days after its release.

Slumdog Millionaire director Danny Boyle's spectacular opening ceremony was a celebration of British music.

His Isles Of Wonder extravaganza depicted a Britain wrenched from its rural past by the Industrial Revolution before being thrust into a fast, exciting new world - all propelled by the throb of homegrown music.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Which best Olympic logo beautiful??


For Atlanta '96 there was a trading pin that featured an Olympic logo made from onion rings, a popular fast food dish. Clearly that has to be the best ever!! :banana:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

GunnerJacket said:


> For Atlanta '96 there was a trading pin that featured an Olympic logo made from onion rings, a popular fast food dish. Clearly that has to be the best ever!! :banana:












????


----------



## svvo (Apr 1, 2010)

i never understand how a city like Atlanta can receive a Olympic games... 

... 

Comparasion Beijing/London its not linear. The budget of cinese ceremony was so large and China is a powerful country, GB not.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> ????


I was being facitious in referring to this:









_(Pic courtesy of Foodio54.com)_


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

svvo said:


> i never understand how a city like Atlanta can receive a Olympic games...
> 
> ...
> 
> Comparasion Beijing/London its not linear. The budget of cinese ceremony was so large and China is a powerful country, GB not.


I'll never understand why people _DON'T_ get it.

The Olympics is not about some requirement that an entire nation spend $64 Billion dollars just to put on some temporary showcase to convince the world their culture is the best. Nor is it supposed to be some exclusive club for only the largest or most politically connected cities. If that's the case then it flies in the face of the Olympic spirit that wants everyone to aspire to be better. If it ever becomes that then people will turn away, or worse, against the games. And rightfully so.

While Atlanta lacks the natural beauty of Sydney or the history of Athens, the City had the infrstructure and hotel space already available to host the games from the moment they bid. They didn't expect to win since everyone assumed Athens would get the nod for sentimental reasons, but once it was proven Athens wasn't close to pulling off the finances required, every other candidate jumped. Toronto had some logistical concerns and needed more facilities than Atlanta, moreso the other candidates. You could almost say Atlanta won by default because they proved they could pull it off.

And pull it off they did. Unlike most modern games where entire nations sink billions of dollars into white elephants and temporary ostentatiousness, Atlanta's games pulled a profit and was highly touted by the athletes themselves. Visitors loved the events, the only drawback was that Atlanta lacks the volume of other amenities to appeal to global tourists. No beaches, no mountains, etc. If not for one idiot with a misguided political agenda the games were considered a success, even if they weren't as scenic or magical as Barcelona (or Sydney, Athens, etc.). Since the games Atlanta has used their experience to hone the character and urban vitality of the city, without needing any large sums of federal money.

While everyone admits the Beijing ceremonies were a grand spectacle, the west and other nations have rightly panned the Chinese government for the excess spent on those games as an overall waste of money. At the absolute least it's a bunch of money that will never be recovered. Beijing featured the resources of the planet's most populous nation poured into the event to convince the world of a facade, while Atlanta '96 was the product of a State of 8 million people simply doing the best they could because they wanted to try. 

The Olympics isn't meant to be about showing off in front of others or an attempt to put down others or to flaunt your political and economic prowess. It's about celebrating the human spirit. The more I hear about people simply recalling Beijing for their $140M opening ceremony, the more I think people are just superficial.


----------



## Dan M. (Jun 27, 2009)

Bigcat said:


> I was wondering what non-UK residents think of the venues and particularity the back drops? Living in London, I am use to seeing Greenwich Park, Horse Guards or The Dome but am interested to get an international view on them. Are the locations being described on international coverage particularly the history behind each place? So far at least on BBC coverage there hasn't been an abundance of camera panning shots of famous locations. Is that something people are looking for?
> 
> Cheers


From Brazil...

I'm in love with London venues and parks. Everything is simple and beautiful... the energy of the people, the places, streets... absolutely amazing! 
On the tv coverage, they dont talk very much about the history of each place all the time. re... and of course, we're surely having great lessons with your city hosting the games!! 

:cheers:


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

RŪTA RŪTA RŪTA RŪTA RŪTA!!!! WE ARE PROUD OF YOU!!!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

svvo said:


> i never understand how a city like Atlanta can receive a Olympic games...
> 
> ...
> 
> Comparasion Beijing/London its not linear. The budget of cinese ceremony was so large and China is a powerful country, GB not.


It was a time that ioc was more worried with money than anything else


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Bigcat said:


> I was wondering what non-UK residents think of the venues and particularity the back drops? Living in London, I am use to seeing Greenwich Park, Horse Guards or The Dome but am interested to get an international view on them. Are the locations being described on international coverage particularly the history behind each place? So far at least on BBC coverage there hasn't been an abundance of camera panning shots of famous locations. Is that something people are looking for?
> 
> Cheers


Here in Germany hardly at all, which is a bit of a pity. 
Everything is of course naturally focused on the sports and athletes and London is naturally also well known and not exactly very exotic. So they hardly have any of the usual travel reports on the city or country, like they so often do with sports events further away.

In the first days here in Germany the most intensively covered sports were swimming and rowing. But the aquatic center is mostly just seen from the inside and they hardly ever bother loosing a word about the venue itself. 

When they show rowing competitions they also hardly say much, except that it's from Eaton college and that Windsor castle is close by. 
The one thing they seem to enjoy pointing out most there, is the quality of the pictures from the flying camera. They seem to point that out that as often as they can. :nuts:

But the temporary beach volleyball arena on the horse guards parade place is a venue that repeatedly does get a little bit of attention from them, when they show the events there.

Before the Games started the Olympic venues themselves also weren't that much in the focus of the medias attention. It seems like they mostly just don't view them as spectacular or interesting enough to talk much about them. 
What they enjoyed talking intensively about instead, especially before the games started, was the security issue and the big military presence during the games, as well as Londons taxi drivers causing local traffic chaoses every now and then to protest against not being allowed onto the olympic traffic lanes.

The one iconic picture for the olympic games that they use most intensely is of course the view on the Tower bridge with the olympic rings. And some shows broadcast from a boat on the Thames river with a view of the bridge in the background.

And at times (especially before the games started) they also show a lovely teaser where they connected various sports with all the typically british symbols and that looks as if all of London was competing in the various sports in everyday life.

But the venues themselves generally really don't get much attention in the media here, not even the main stadium.


----------



## gobrazil (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

Empty seats:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's going to be exactly the same in Sochi and Rio if the IOC doesn't relook at their ticketing policy for officials, athletes delegations, sponsors etc. They said they'd look at it after the problems in Beijing, obviously they didn't. Whether they will leading up to the next Olympics who knows?

But the seats for the public have been filled to the rafters, as we knew they would be. I was at early rounds archery this morning and it was pretty much packed. Ditto handball two days ago when I was there, and Court No. 1 at Wimbledon was at least full for Serena Williams, a little less full after she'd played though. Will be at beach volleyball tonight and will let you know how that's looking, but from TV it looks like it's been well attended also.


----------



## MrChavcore (Mar 27, 2010)

FIFA, UEFA and the IOC don't give a damn about ordinary patrons anymore. all these major global events are starting to suffer from their commercially generous ticket allocations.


----------



## Bigcat (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback from our international friends. I'm glad you are all enjoying it!

The atmosphere at each venue has been fantastic so far, the crowds have really got behind the competitors and the music being played has really helped raise the roof!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

High on the list of technologies that delivered such a memorable and moving London 2012 opening ceremony were the ‘pixels’ that turned every seat in the Olympic Stadium into part of a giant video screen. These were used for colour effects – such as a Union Flag when the Queen and James Bond apparently parachuted into the stadium; for video – including rippling effects during a section related to the sea; and animated graphics, such as displaying song lyrics.

Each seat was equipped with a tablet containing a 3x3 array of LEDs. These – all 70,500 of them – were manufactured by Tait Technologies, using the Barco FLX platform. Fitted with handles, the tablets could be removed from their holders and held by hand – as happened during a section of audience participation paddles were waved to produce a shimmering effect.

The tablets measure 134mm square, and the pixel pitch is 50mm. Each pixel is individually programmable. The viewing angles are 180º both horizontally and vertically.

Although the pixel tablet is part of Tait’s rental inventory, the set-up at the Olympic Stadium, for the eight-week duration of the Olympics and Paralympics, was treated as a permanent installation. Some 370km of cabling were installed by a local ten-person crew over five weeks. In all, the system installation took ten weeks with five technicians and six local crew members.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

MrChavcore said:


> FIFA, UEFA and the IOC don't give a damn about ordinary patrons anymore. all these major global events are starting to suffer from their commercially generous ticket allocations.


And there could be such a simple solution, which would even help reduce illegal ticket resells.

If tickets which have not been used to enter the stadium at before specific time (like the start of the event or half an hour before it starts) then they simply get void an resold to people waiting in Line at cashregisters at the stadium or to people on a waiting list.
That way the organizers could even make money from the unused tickets by selling them again and ticket sales on ebay or locally often for mindboggling and horrific prices could also be jeopardized to some extend because if they're not used they get void and people have a chance to buy unused tickets at the venue, so the desparation to pay overly high prices for people without tickets is reasonably reduced.

Even thought the atmosphere at the Olympics in Lodon certainly seems nice on TV, empty seats at any popular event are a bit of a shame for the organizers, be it the IOC or the FIFA or the UEFA or whoever.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

RobH said:


> It's going to be exactly the same in Sochi and Rio if the IOC doesn't relook at their ticketing policy for officials, athletes delegations, sponsors etc. They said they'd look at it after the problems in Beijing, obviously they didn't. Whether they will leading up to the next Olympics who knows?


Fewer events. (BMX? Sailing?) Smaller venues. Reasonable ticket policies.

To say nothing of the idea that people are less inclined to pay over the top to go see an event in person when they can watch multiple events from the comfort of their own home, with live streaming, color commentary, gamecast analyses, etc. Much like with pro leagues, the live event is competing with the TV broadcast.


----------



## cnapan (Jul 14, 2006)

GunnerJacket said:


> Fewer events. (BMX? Sailing?) Smaller venues. Reasonable ticket policies.
> 
> To say nothing of the idea that people are less inclined to pay over the top to go see an event in person when they can watch multiple events from the comfort of their own home, with live streaming, color commentary, gamecast analyses, etc. Much like with pro leagues, the live event is competing with the TV broadcast.


London would have no problem at all in finding a bum for every seat, were the tickets all on sale. Some cities might have a problem, but not this one, with 15 million people in easy travelling distance of the venue.

The demand for tickets has been huge, which is why people are upset at seeing empty seats.


----------



## cnapan (Jul 14, 2006)

by bum I mean backside, not homeless person


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

cnapan said:


> London would have no problem at all in finding a bum for every seat, were the tickets all on sale. Some cities might have a problem, but not this one, with 15 million people in easy travelling distance of the venue.
> 
> The demand for tickets has been huge, which is why people are upset at seeing empty seats.


I'm not doubting that, but the event could be managed more efficiently, and the demand even greater, if the games were reduced to just the most meaningful events. By trying to be everything to everybody the Olympics has watered down the appeal of some events, and as a result they're dispersing tickets to people who don't need them or want them, obviously. So while adjusting the ticketing policy would help, so too could altering the scope of the product so as to minimize the appeal for someone to not use their ticket. 

Might be just me.


----------



## sticky91 (Oct 31, 2010)

the aquatics centre has looked so disappointing from the tv coverage with most of the seats hidden by the roof and the lower tier normally half empty. the sad thing is that most of the world will never see how magnificent it will be after the games without the horrific temporary stands . the hockey stadium is a bit pathetic too. it look's like they've recycled the stands from a golf tournament. however the o2 arena/north greenwich arena has looked very impressive in the gymnastic's coverage (except the empty seats of course hno: ).


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I like the beach volleyball arena!! But i dont like the weather that make the hotties wear suites!!

Loved also the fencing arena with the lights


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

I think London is organizing great Olympic Games, the venues, the city, everything is great. The only deceptions are as other people said to see empty seats and the decision of some referees, but I know it's not related to the city, it's because there are too much policy in some sports, what make us get frustrated with some decisions. But about the city and the people of London, congratulations!


----------



## nogrowhow (May 23, 2012)

jerseyboi said:


>


nice picture :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Great article about the empty seats: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/london-2012-olympics-blog/2012/jul/31/london-2012-empty-vip-seats


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Shame on Brits... Stole the victory from the Ukrainian boxer hno:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Harisson said:


> Shame on Brits... Stole the victory from the Ukrainian boxer hno:


What happened?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

JimB said:


> What happened?


Boxing match Ogogo - Khytrov.

In the second round Brit was *twice* in knockdown, but this didn't prevent him win this round 11:10. In the 3rd round Ukrainian also dominated!

Excellent homemade judgment :applause:

Just a shame...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Harisson said:


> Boxing match Ogogo - Khytrov.
> 
> In the second round Brit was *twice* in knockdown, but this didn't prevent him win this round 11:10. In the 3rd round Ukrainian also dominated!
> 
> ...


And the judges were from which country?

Highly unlikely to have been British, don't you think?

In which case, why do you say, "Shame on Brits"? You should be saying, "shame on the judges".

Is it simply the case that you are predisposed to being generally critical of Brits regardless of circumstance, facts or logic?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

This is the second such case, the first time stole victory from the Cuban, he boxed also with Brit.

It called *my house - my rules*.


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a load of rubbish. Judges aren't british. Its a new scoring system.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Steel City Suburb said:


> What a load of rubbish. Judges aren't british. Its a new scoring system.


:lol: kay:


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Jesus you are spamming even here. You are wrong, main judge was from Brazil and even one judge is from Argentina. Don't shame yourself, please.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Quicksilver said:


> Jesus you are spamming even here. You are wrong, main judge was from Brazil and even one judge is from Argentina. Don't shame yourself, please.


I would have said to you, but it's better not say anything. I already have infraction and don't want to be banned.


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just to put it out there Harisson, Team GB have been DQ'd from one of their best events in Cycling.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

Steel City Suburb said:


> Just to put it out there Harisson, Team GB have been DQ'd from one of their best events in Cycling.


But don't you see, it's only home field rules when it goes our way, regardless of the impartiality of the judges.

Unless of course Harrison is being a troll, but surely not, not on this forum!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Steel City Suburb said:


> Just to put it out there Harisson, Team GB have been DQ'd from one of their best events in Cycling.


Not to mention the fact that our male gymnasts were demoted, on appeal, from silver to bronze earlier in the week.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

JimB said:


> Not to mention the fact that our male gymnasts were demoted, on appeal, from silver to bronze earlier in the week.


Ukrainian gymnasts then lost the bronze medal 
They were moved to 4th place.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> By trying to be everything to everybody the Olympics has watered down the appeal of some events, and as a result they're dispersing tickets to people who don't need them or want them, obviously. .


Why would people who don't want tickets to an event buy them?

What you might get in some events is people not watching the whole session. I went to the double header at Wembley last Sunday, and the crowd was much bigger for GB v UAE than the earlier Senegal v Uruguay game.

Perhaps worse was Centre Court at Wimbledon. Packed out for Roger Federer, but perhaps only half full for the other three matches.

It was noticeable that the more expensive seats were more empty than those further back, but there is the distraction at Wimbledon that 10 or the 12 courts are unreserved, so anyone can dip into any of the other games. With theh centre court session lasting over 8 hours, many choose to do that for at least some of the time.


Overall though, it is amazing how organisers don't seem to realise or care just how wasteful sponsors are with their tickets.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning athletics absolutely packed out today, don't see that often even at the Olympics.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 19, 2012)

Olympic Park in London is similar to a small corner of the British terrestrial paradise!


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

That's not actually how the park looks. 

I can only guess that's either a plan for how it will look, or an abandoned plan.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a plan for how the South Park will look. The huge concourses won't be needed after the Games.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Harisson said:


> Ukrainian gymnasts then lost the bronze medal
> They were moved to 4th place.


But according to your theory, it shouldn't have happened at all, since you claim that it's a case of "my house - my rules".

I guess your theory is wrong.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> Why would people who don't want tickets to an event buy them?


Often it's an allocation to sponsors as part of a larger package. For example, a package provided to some sponsor CEOs or visiting dignitaries would include a few choice seats at prime events plus tickets to scrub events. Hey, they're tickets to the Olympics, right?!! Plus you get the myriad of groups buying/gifted tickets just because they're Olympic events without an affirmation of demand. In Atlanta I know that charities and other groups were given tickets to remedial events like table tennis or early round volleyball, such that the tickets were considered distributed but the organizers had no confirmation that they would be used. 

I'm not saying this accounts for all or even most of the problem, but I'm sure it's a factor. Especially when so many sponsors and other VIPs are given tickets.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> Often it's an allocation to sponsors as part of a larger package. For example, a package provided to some sponsor CEOs or visiting dignitaries would include a few choice seats at prime events plus tickets to scrub events. Hey, they're tickets to the Olympics, right?!! Plus you get the myriad of groups buying/gifted tickets just because they're Olympic events without an affirmation of demand. In Atlanta I know that charities and other groups were given tickets to remedial events like table tennis or early round volleyball, such that the tickets were considered distributed but the organizers had no confirmation that they would be used.
> 
> I'm not saying this accounts for all or even most of the problem, but I'm sure it's a factor. Especially when so many sponsors and other VIPs are given tickets.


The problem then really is about the number of tickets given away. I don't think the number of events is an issue. I'm sure if those unwanted spares had been put up for sale to genuine fans, they'd have been snapped up.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

That's entirely possible, and sure enough even World Cup games have seen empty seats. I'm simply relating that for some of these events the demand is pretty 'meh' compared to others, even with the Olympics brand. If the Olympics were reduced to mostly their core events the demand would be all the greater for sold seats and giveaways, in much the same way pro soccer clubs building new venues choose capacities in line with consistent sell outs. 

So, yes, the business model for the games and their ticket policy can and should be tweaked, but the empty seats have been pretty consistent for nigh 5-6 games now so I suspect there is somewhat of an overreach at play, as well.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Fantastic stadium and sport halls.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

GunnerJacket said:


> If not for one idiot with a misguided political agenda the games were considered a success, even if they weren't as scenic or magical as Barcelona (or Sydney, Athens, etc.).


Who was the idiot?


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

MicroX said:


> Who was the idiot?


I assume that GJ is referring to this guy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Robert_Rudolph


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19123572


*London 2012: British spectators 'wow' Olympics*

*Locog said there were more than half a million spectators at Olympic events on Friday including 221,000 at the Olympic Park in east London.
*
Spokeswoman Jackie Brock-Doyle said athletes and officials had been "wowed" by the response of the British public.

Meanwhile, GB have taken their gold medal total to 11 on the Games' "Super Saturday", with two more rowing wins.

Locog said there had been 4.4 million spectators at the Olympics so far, including the cycling road races, and more than one million visitors to the Olympic Park. Some 51,000 tickets were sold online on Friday.

Ms Brock-Doyle said: "We always knew we would end up with full stadia. We knew the British public would buy the tickets and come out in force. They have been unbelievable.

"*I don't think there's a single athlete or chef de mission or international federation that hasn't been wowed by the spectators. It's not just the British athletes and participants, it's the amazing support they give every athlete as they compete.*


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> I'm simply relating that for some of these events the demand is pretty 'meh' compared to others, even with the Olympics brand. .


Other than football, all tickets sold out, so I'd say no.

Demand is certainly higher for some events than other, but the empty seats aren't because of low demand from the public.


They Olympic brand is incredibly strong - far higher than I imagined over a year ago when the ballot was starting. It's terrific to see the public going along to sporting events they'd never have considered going to before, and supporting them with real enthusiasm.

I went along to see the GB women play handball on Tuesday. You could say handball literally didn't exist as a sport six years ago here, and they built a team from scratch by picking players from other sports, and training them up. GB were outplayed, going down 17-30, but you'd have thought GB were winning by the support they got throughout the match and afterwards. And it was genuine support too, not eddie the eagle loveable loser type affection. We can be a pretty cynical bunch over here, but I've been to a lot of sports around the world, and never seen the kind of genuine pure enthusiastic support - in the true sense of the word - from fans that I've seen at these games.

I went to Ukraine for Euro 2012 and when I saw the volunteers helping out in each city I thought that I couldn't imagine people doing that here. Yet for the games, the volunteers here have not only matched it, they've gone way beyond. It's just something special.


----------



## bestbud (Jul 31, 2008)

The haters will always hate. Forget them.

Epic 9 days so far.... bring on the remainder.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

What a wonderful night for British athletes to win Olympic gold in front of an ecstatic home crowd. Their dreams must have come true.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

There's only a purpose in criticising things that can be fixed. The weather isn't one of them. 

Beijing faced terrible floods recently. What if it had happened during the Olympics? See how it doesn't make any sense?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

TEBC said:


> Maybe For you who is used with those conditions, but most of the athlets feels it. the problem is that they could solve it hosting matches just during daylight time, but they insist with night matches, its the same as in Beijing when they scheduled swimming events by the mornig for comercial reasons.


We cant forget that Athena also hosted swimming events in an open air arena


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

PortoNuts said:


> There's only a purpose in criticising things that can be fixed. The weather isn't one of them.
> 
> Beijing faced terrible floods recently. What if it had happened during the Olympics? See how it doesn't make any sense?


But at least with beach volley they could, scheduling the matches for daylight time, but like I Said IOC is all about money, screw the athlets...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Northern European athletes hated Athens' and Beijing's heat.

Athletes from hot countries might find London a bit nippy.

C'est la vie.

These guys are the top athletes in the world, they cope or they lose. No event has been badly affected by the weather, but of course - like Athens and Beijing before - athletes have to acclimatise and adjust their techniques to suit where they're competing.

Just like F1 in that sense.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

People are only being "defensive" when the complaints are largely based upon an aspect that London has absolutely no influence upon. I've said this before earlier on, but if it were a requirement for every Olympics to be undertaken in perfect weather conditions lasting the entirety of the games, it would only ever visit the same countries within certain geographic locations every single time because of their guarantee. Besides when the Olympics were awarded to London 5 years ago, it wasn't as if the Olympic bid made any attempts to hide our "eccentric" weather!

It's not as if it's even been that bad weather anyway! Yeah maybe not sunbathing and frying eggs on Car hoods hot but still not as cold as TEBC is making it out to be. Some of the things you've said makes it sound like we're suddenly living in deepest Siberia. I think really this issue is going to re-surface every Olympics no matter who is hosting it as whether (pun intended) or not the weather is considered too hot or cold is dependent on the athletes and the countries that they train within. I guess what I'm trying to say is, for Athletes from say, the Netherlands, or Denmark, or Estonia probably think the weather in London is fine, whereas those from Brazil, Saudi Arabia and Morocco probably consider it to be very cold.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> Is _capacity_ the only reason for handball to move to the basketball arena or is there more behind that decision? Think I´ve read Copper Box will held another events... I was loving to watch the handball there


Yep, it's about capacity.

Basketball moves to the O2 for the semis, as that's bigger than the basketball arena, while the basketball arena holds about 5000 more than the Copper Box.

I saw a couple of games in the Copper Box and it was brilliant, so yes, it's a bit of a shame. Hopefully the atmosphere will carry over to the basketball arena.



TEBC said:


> But at least with beach volley they could, scheduling the matches for daylight time, but like I Said IOC is all about money, screw the athlets...


The do play in the daytime. Games start as early as 9 am. They just go on all day.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/beach-volleyball

The alternative would have been to have built a second beach volleyball stadium, which would be overkill.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

matthemod said:


> People are only being "defensive" when the complaints are largely based upon an aspect that London has absolutely no influence upon. I've said this before earlier on, but if it were a requirement for every Olympics to be undertaken in perfect weather conditions lasting the entirety of the games, it would only ever visit the same countries within certain geographic locations every single time because of their guarantee. Besides when the Olympics were awarded to London 5 years ago, it wasn't as if the Olympic bid made any attempts to hide our "eccentric" weather!
> 
> It's not as if it's even been that bad weather anyway! Yeah maybe not sunbathing and frying eggs on Car hoods hot but still not as cold as TEBC is making it out to be! Some of the things you've said makes it sound like we're suddenly living in deepest Siberia.


Im just Giving a feedback how Londons olympics are being viewed by brazilian media, as it was asked here. London has been the best organized games so far together with Sydney and Barcelona. Thats something no one can argue, but people should recongnize that there is no such thing as perfect games, even sydney and Barcelona had a lot of issues. IMO London will be very pleased at the end, you guys shouldnt worry and be bored that the weather was the only bad thing so far, its something to be proud.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> Yep, it's about capacity.
> 
> Basketball moves to the O2 for the semis, as that's bigger than the basketball arena, while the basketball arena holds about 5000 more than the Copper Box.
> 
> I saw a couple of games in the Copper Box and it was brilliant, so yes, it's a bit of a shame. Hopefully the atmosphere will carry over to the basketball arena.


Oh, so the basketball is moving too...didn´t know that. Will look great in the O2 I think.

So tomorrow we already have handball in the basketball arena...I knew QF would be there but I wasn´t sure if it was men or women...and the girls are playing in the Copper Box today...

Thanks


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Talking about the weather for the London Games is pointless we all knew it was going to rain at some point.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Big rainfall during the semifinal at womans beach volley... But this time looks like the brazilians play better with the rain


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

A bit of rain for the evening athletics session but Sally Pearson had no problems dealing with it when she won the womens 100m hurdles gold medal. She managed to break the Olympic record in the process and even the second placed athlete broke the previous Olympic record.

:cheers:


----------



## cnapan (Jul 14, 2006)

We've probably seen the last of the rain for the rest of the games. Frankly, I like variable conditions. The athletes are all lucky not to have had to endure the misery of high temperatures and humidity, and almost all the outdoor events have avoided any rain at all.

Rain is something lots of countries are blessed with. Celebrate it!

The idea that Britain is uniquely rainy is just a lazy journalistic myth perpetrated at home and abroad. Sure, it's not a desert, but we're also not a rain forest. Eastern Britain usually has so little rain in the summer that it's technically a 'semi arid' area.

Until April, water levels across the country were at historically low levels after a succession of dry Winters. Up till then, it hadn't rained once in London in 2 months.

Since April, all of Northern Europe has suffered under the effects of the jetstream which is abnormally far south for the time of year, and Britain has been deluged by its effects. 

That being the case, the Olympics really have been lucky with the weather. Had it been held a month earlier, then it would have been a washout!

So in short, quit your moanin'. 

...now where's my brolly?


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*
London 2012: What the world thought of the opening ceremony?*

US media coverage hailed the British eccentricity of the opening ceremony, praised the humour, puzzled over some in-jokes and mused on what it all said about the country’s search for a post-imperial identity.
The New York Times headlined its review:* “A Five-Ring Opening Circus, Weirdly and Unabashedly British”.*
Sarah Lyall, the newspaper’s London correspondent, wrote: ”With its hilariously quirky Olympic opening ceremony, a wild jumble of the celebratory and the fanciful; the conventional and the eccentric; and the frankly off-the-wall, Britain presented itself to the world Friday night as something it has often struggled to express even to itself: a nation secure in its own post-empire identity, whatever that actually is.
“It was neither a nostalgic sweep through the past nor a bold vision of a brave new future. Rather, it was a sometimes slightly insane portrait of a country that has changed almost beyond measure since the last time it hosted the Games, in the grim postwar summer of 1948.”


Breathtaking and bonkers..an utterly British opening ceremony 27 Jul 2012
The Washington Post wrote of an opening ceremony “full of sentiment, cheekiness” in a piece entitled: “Summer Olympics open with rock and droll”.
The newspaper continued: “If the Opening Ceremonies of the London Games sometimes seemed like the world’s biggest inside joke, the message from Britain resonated loud and clear: We may not always be your cup of tea, but you know — and so often love — our culture nonetheless.
*China*
Zhou Libo, a leading comedian and a host on “China’s Got Talent”, the Chinese version of the UK TV show, commented that “2008 Beijing was solemn, 2012 London is humour. Solemnity and stateliness tells the world you are strong. Humour lets the world feel you are strong; it’s about confidence.”
Huang Jianxing, one of the best-known sports commentators in China, also stressed the light-hearted nature of the ceremony. “Its strength was its humour and self-mocking tone. You could see that even the Queen was enjoying it.”

Ordinary Chinese were positive about the ceremony too, contrasting it to the much more formal Beijing 2008 Olympics ceremony. “I was shocked. I’d never have thought that you could have an opening ceremony like this,” said one Weibo user named Li Lingdang. “There was singing and dancing, JK Rowling, Mr Bean, James Bond , Beckham….The opening ceremony for Beijing was splendid but London’s was more individual.”
*Australia*
The Sydney Morning Herald said Danny Boyle displayed artistic genius in a brilliant balancing act. “It was not that Boyle was taking the piss, though that is like much else he brought to life this night, a time-honoured past-time in England. It was that he got the balance and tone just right; he was able somehow always to see the wood while watching 10,000 trees ... His show did not take itself too seriously, but was never trivial. It was irreverent, but never disrespectful. It was clever, but did not outsmart itself. It was at once subversive and sublime. This is a country of royals and aristocrats, but Boyle's show rejoiced in the commoner.”
Robyn Archer has been artistic director of innumerable Australian and international arts festivals and is presently creative director of the Centenary of Canberra. Archer was wowed by the fun of the ceremony’s grand scale.
“All I could think of was how much fun these guys [the creators] would have been having. You can’t do that level of spectacle inside a theatre,” said Archer. “That’s where you see the hand of Danny Boyle, a film maker who is used to working on sets of scale.”
The Queen’s willingness to participate in the fantasy element of the show will be long remembered.
“The king hit for me was the Queen and James Bond. It’s fantastic, it’s very funny, it’s iconic. It also shows her ability to be able to get into it, the fact she was willing to do that is spectacular,” Archer said.
*Greece*
Greeks this morning praised the ceremony as an entertaining show, but criticised what they described as a performance that was “too British” and lacking in messages of the original Olympic spirit. They said it was “too much of a big party” and carried a “sense of exaggerated British national pride and a sense of humour which not all the world understands.
“It was a successful, entertaining show, more like a big musical, a rock opera, a big party, rather than an Olympics ceremony,” said Panos Samaras, dispatched to London to cover the ceremony for Greece’s state-run NET TV network, the one which has the exclusive rights for coverage of the Olympic Games. “The British managed to successfully present their transition from an agricultural to an industrial and then high-tech society. But it was a musical that would have been more suitable for the Closing Ceremony than the Opening one”.
*France*
Sports newspaper L'Equipe, wrote: "To offer a morsel of bravery with the bombastic music from the film Chariots of Fire, but to then turn it into humour thanks to Mr Bean; to show the Queen of England, as herself, but then to show her parachuting above the stadium; to set up immense scenes paying homage to the NHS. The organisers of the London Games succeeded on Friday evening in creating enthusiasm with an opening ceremony that took the classic from such events and had fun with them."
While daily paper Le Parisien said: "So British....an opening ceremony that was magnificent, inventive and offbeat drawing heavily on the roots of British identity".
*Germany*
The German newspaper Die Welt praised the opening ceremony, calling it “spectacular, glitzy but also provoking and moving”. It also focused on the Queen’s cameo role alongside 007 Daniel Craig in the James-Bond feature, with the headline the “The New Bond Girl is 86”.
“Often seen as reserved and unapproachable, the Queen changed all that alongside James Bond,” said the paper.
Die Zeit hailed the London ceremony as the perfect “counterweight” to the opening ceremony in Beijing, which, for all its wonders, had “authoritarian traits”.
“The ceremony in London, with its dancing and humour, was much more relaxed. It was creative, it was the Spirit of London,” the paper said.
In a commentary piece the Suddeutsche Zeitung contrasted London 2012 with the 1908 Olympics, when the capital city, which then ruled a quarter of the globe, first hosted the city. Comparing the bluff and confident Britain of the past with the present, the paper said the latest games “might actually help Britain in its difficult search for an identity” which for many Britons “is not entirely clear”.
*Russia*
Several Russian observers seemed bemused by the episode in the Olympic Stadium dedicated to the NHS, in which children jumped on beds in their pajamas. One said it was “incomprehensible to non-Britons”.
Another wrote: “The participants of the ceremony forgot to take their night-time tablets and their beds have turned into trampolines.”
However, Dmitry Medvedev, Russia’s prime minister and the head of its delegation in London, appeared to be enjoying the show. He tweeted a picture from the stadium of fireworks bursting over the Orbit Tower.
Georgy Cherdantsev, one of Russia’s leading sports commentators, declared the ceremony “magnificently conceived and brilliantly executed.” He added: “After today’s spectacle there’s no point in Brazil spending money in 2016, they should just begin the competition straight away.”
*India*
Under the headline “Londoners let hair down for big party’, The Hindu noted that a city noisily split between what it called “Olympists and non-Olympists” came together for the opening ceremony, “seduced by hype and promise of spectacle”. The show itself was a tour-de-force, the paper said, adding that there was a refreshing lack of public whinging and moaning and concluding that it was impossible not to catch the Olympics bug.
“Queen in a helicopter, Beckham on a boat — what more can you ask for?” asked the Daily News and Analysis. “If anyone doubted whether or not the title ‘Isles of Wonder’ was far-fetched, they won't now,” it went on, concluding that “all in all, it was carried out with speed, skill and perhaps most importantly, with affection. That is how it should be.”
The tabloid Mail Today managed to get a picture of the fireworks onto its front page, under the headline “London Dreams”, though its coverage, constrained by print times, concentrated on India’s woes in the archery balanced with two pages on the old colonial power’s failure to overcome Senegal in the men’s football, under the headline “Senegal prick British balloon”.
The Indian Express thought the opening ceremomy “brilliant, cheeky too” while the Times of India thought London “presented a vibrant picture of Great Britain's rich heritage and culture”.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...he-world-thought-of-the-opening-ceremony.html


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

TEBC said:


> Im just Giving a feedback how Londons olympics are being viewed by brazilian media, as it was asked here.


yes and I'm just giving you some reality.


----------



## Hoskins (May 13, 2012)

Darloeye said:


> Talking about the weather for the London Games is pointless we all knew it was going to rain at some point.


It's sadly not surprising that people are complaining that the weather isn't "good enough" or whatever. But it's actually not that bad at all: surely it's better to have 18C than 28C for the athletes? Weather for the next couple of days is forecast to be sunny and 22C or so - sounds pretty perfect IMO.


----------



## Hoskins (May 13, 2012)

TEBC said:


> 17 degrees??, that is really cold!! Not good for those who need to keep the heat...


:nuts:
:lol:

Look, not everyone lives in the tropics. 17C is not cold at all.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

17C is not ideal for sprinters, 28C is not ideal for long distance runners. So no host ever has "perfect" weather simply because there is no such thing for a multi-sport event that covers 26 sports over a fortnight.

But athletes cope. Were it not for Powell pulling up, London's 'cold' 100m final would have been the first in history where all competitors ran sub 10-secs.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys, what's the capacity of Basketball Arena in sport's configuration?

Im asking because officially its 12.000 but according to IHF(handball int. federation) attendances in first two matches of handball's play-offs were about 9000 and the arena seemed to be almost full.

http://www.ihf.info/files/CompetitionData/124/PDF/65OMR.pdf
http://www.ihf.info/files/CompetitionData/124/PDF/66OMR.pdf

Unfortunately, FIBA did not provide figures for basketball group stage.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

likasz said:


> Guys, what's the capacity of Basketball Arena in sport's configuration?
> 
> Im asking because officially its 12.000 but according to IHF(handball int. federation) attendances in first two matches of handball's play-offs were about 9000 and the arena seemed to be almost full.
> 
> ...


Capacity is meant to be 12,000.

Any reason why it should be different for Handball?


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

TEBC said:


> Big rainfall during the semifinal at womans beach volley... But this time looks like the brazilians play better with the rain


They do? So the lose even WORSE when the weather is better? HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Almeria said:


> :fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle::fiddle:
> 
> 
> *The first thing is that I was not banned, merely compliance a sanction* enough with the story of troll hno:.
> ...


You've not been writing opinions, but constant unending lies. You saod the London venues were failures, they weren't. You say London had no Olympic sprirt when you display none yourself. You talk of London 2012 in terms that nobody who was there would recognise, about temporary venues which were hailed as fantastic as if they failed. You go on and on about Tony Blair in various corridors and despite having these conversations with seven years ago with idiots like yourself I've still yet to see any evidence.

And when I do call you out on the rubbish you write you repeat it again a few days later. You're either a complete moron or a troll. Which is it?


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

RobH said:


> You've not been writing opinions, but constant unending lies. And even after I've pointed out where you're wrong you continue to repeat them. You're either a complete moron or a troll. Which is it?



*moron*

a lack of intolerable education of this hollingan no studies, no respect. This is not your marginal neighborhood where you live, this is a forum of people civilized. This is the evidence that this parsona is a troll without scruples who should be expelled immediately.hno:


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

Almeria said:


> *moron*
> 
> a lack of intolerable education of this hollingan no studies, no respect. This is not your marginal neighborhood where you live, this is a forum of people civilized. This is the evidence that this parsona is a troll without scruples who should be expelled immediately.hno:


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Almeria said:


> It is a done objective that the London Olympics have been the worst since Atlanta or Montreal. *It is an opinion unanimously, in global forums*,


...oops! No, that's not true at all.

Take this poll for example.
http://sport.uk.msn.com/olympics-20...spx?post=34339ed3-d91d-4403-a36e-1b8e0a98151b

Even with votes from the UK excluded, the London Olympics still took the crown of being voted the best ever.

Even this report from Ausrtralia (and poll) called London the best ever
http://www.smh.com.au/olympics/news...th-greatest-show-on-earth-20120813-2448t.html

a report from Canada saying the same
http://www.vancouversun.com/sports/...tain+These+best+Games+ever/7076979/story.html


the Australian forum on this site gave the UK 3rd overall. Not the best, but a rather long way from being the worst.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=113014

In fact if you do a google search for best olympics ever, you are hard pushed to find one that doesn't put London right up there.


So, maybe you could point people in the direction of all these polls and forums saying London was the worst ever.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

---


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Let's focus folks, please.*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

RobH said:


> Photos and video of ongoing reconfiguration of the Park:
> 
> *VIDEO OF OLYMPIC PARK VENUES TODAY:*
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21203933
> ...


And to go with the photos above, a very good summary from the BBC about exactly what's happening at each venue:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/21207521

So, to recap, here's how the Olympic Park breaks down...

*Temporary:*
Water polo: Half-way removed.
Basketball: Seating removed, shell still in place.
Hockey: Removed already, new pitches being laid at Eton Manor just to the North of the Park.

*Permanant:*
Copper Box
Velodrome
BMX circuit
Aquatic Centre (minus its temporary wings)
Stadium (reconfigured to 60k)
Media Centre
Orbit
Eton Manor Hockey and Tennis Centre

http://noordinarypark.co.uk/


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Olympic Park? It's all cones and hazard lights now


By Gordon Farquhar
BBC sports news correspondent
Just before the closing ceremony of the Paralympics I went and sat out on the main Olympic concourse, with a box of fish and chips and a drink and watched the world go by: the waft of fried food, the buzz of the crowd, the colour, sound, anticipation, it was all there.
The closest I can get to that spot today is about 400 metres away, behind a railing in a safe walkway area. No need for shades and a baseball cap to keep the sun out of the eyes. It is fleecy hat and gloves weather, the T-shirt has been exchanged for a high-visibility jacket, the deck shoes for steel toe-capped boots and I have got a hard hat in my hand.
Continue reading the main story
“
The site looks hauntingly like it did in 2010, two years out from the games - it is all railings, cones and hazard lights now
”
The site looks hauntingly like it did in 2010, two years before the Games. Instead of the Riverside Arena, there is a muddy bowl, a digger where the blue and pink "smurf turf" hockey pitch used to be and the technicolour kaleidoscope of humanity has been replaced with a monotone wasteland of construction work. Nothing feels or looks the same as it did in the hours before the Games' opening ceremony last July, but the permanent structures help with orientation.
To my far left, there is the Aquatic Centre, Orbit and Stadium. Behind me the Velodrome, opposite lurks the pragmatic grey oblong of the broadcast and media centres. The temporary venues in between have largely now been removed, not just the buildings but also the asphalted walkways and the paths and soft landscaping. It is all railings, cones and hazard lights now.
Initially, it feels like the end of something. You have to remind yourself that it is actually a new beginning. This site is having a makeover, a £300m re-invention. Just as during games construction, it is planned meticulously, and there are serious deadlines.

The Orbit appears unchanged, but the concourse around it and the nearby stadium is being altered
The London Legacy Development Corporation is overseeing the transformation, focusing firmly on July this year when the phased re-opening of the North Park should begin.
We now know the stadium will see live sport again at the end of that month, with the London Grand Prix meeting confirmed for the 27th. It is not just sport either. The Hard Rock Calling and Wireless festivals are moving from Hyde Park to Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park this summer too.
With five new neighbourhoods and 8,000 homes to create, the Park is in the early stages of a project that will stretch to 2020 and beyond. The hard legacy for business and the local community will take time to be realised, the sporting venues are the early priority:
The Aquatic Centre has now been stripped of its extra seating, and the wrap removed from the outside of the temporary steel structure, so the wind is howling in the open sides. Only when the surplus steel has all gone will Zaha Hadid's vision finally emerge from its ugly games time cocoon. The wall-to-ceiling glass panels will go in by next spring ready for a re-opening and its legacy life as a combined elite and community facility. There will be no silly waterslides, but there will be the cachet of leaping in where Phelps and co dived. Let us hope they have got the heating back on by then; bitter is the only way to describe the water's current coldness. The temporary pools around it, including the Water Polo arena, are being dismantled and will be found new homes.
The Orbit, love it or hate it, appears unchanged, but the concourse around it and the nearby stadium is being altered. This South Park Hub area with its cafe, restaurant and roof terrace will join up with the "South Plaza", a landscaped, tree-lined boulevard, which will stretch up towards the Velodrome. We are promised a series of outdoor rooms, fountains, climbable walls and giant swings. It will be planted with more than 4,000 trees and a million bulbs, providing a waterfront area for Stratford.
From a distance, not much has changed outside the Copper Box, home of handball and goalball at the Games and it stays as a multi-purpose sports and entertainment venue, pretty much as it is. It will be hosting the London Badminton Grand Prix later this year and will be home to the London Lions basketball team.
The Basketball Arena is still in place, albeit with its seats removed, half of which are being reinstalled at the Eton Manor Centre. Always a temporary structure, it is up for sale, after apparent interest from Rio came to nothing. If no buyer is found for the complete structure, all its plastic and steel skeleton will be recycled.
The Velodrome, eerily silent, compared to the tumultuous din of competition is at the heart of what the LLDC claim will become the best cycling facility in Europe, with its associated BMX track and new mountain bike and road circuits. It is due to be re-opened early in 2014, and managed by the Lee Valley Regional Park Authority. Hopefully they will have flattened out some of the notorious bends at the BMX circuit before the public flood in, or they will need an ambulance on permanent standby.
As for the Eton Manor site, that will be re-opened in 2014 as the Lee Valley Hockey and Tennis centre. Top-class sport is assured, with the 2015 European Hockey Championships already in the bag.

The Aquatic Centre - the wind now howls in its open sides
So what of the big picture for the main stadium? Tough negotiations continue with West Ham's owners over the details that will, with agreement, make the park the club's new home from 2016. We're not there yet, and the LLDC has a deadline looming, at the end of February, to commit to being a 2015 Rugby World Cup venue.
That won't happen if the West Ham deal's done, but if it can't be sealed, it might. Negotiating positions must surely have been played out, perhaps it's time for an ultimatum?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/21207521


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Some sad news for anyone who spent anyime in the Olympic Park last summer:



woodgnome said:


> *John Hopkins landscape architect, born 6 December 1953; died 21 January 2013*
> 
> -- _Link to Guardian obituary_ --
> 
> ...


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Basketball arena and other temporary structures now for sale:



> London’s Olympic Basketball Arena is put on the market as part of the sell-off of the Games’ 2012 temporary venues
> 
> London’s Basketball Arena, one of the most iconic buildings of the 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games, has officially gone on sale.
> 
> ...


http://www.owen-brown.co.uk/latest.html


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

----


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice vid from the LLDC:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry but beijing 2008 opening was above London 2012
Only english continue to think london 2012 is the best :lol:


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

did a poll did we? Certainly journalistic reviews from around the world seemed to prefer an opening ceremony without the social dark sides and negatives. But whatever floats your boat as they say.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice taster video ahead of the Park's partial re-opening in a couple of month's time


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

Axelferis said:


> sorry but beijing 2008 opening was above London 2012
> Only english continue to think london 2012 is the best :lol:


My vote goes to Paris 2012... oh, wait a minute, oops, silly me!


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> sorry but beijing 2008 opening was above London 2012
> Only english continue to think london 2012 is the best :lol:


Be quiet Troll you don't speak for me. So get lost and stop ruining the thread and taking it off track once more. You obviously haven't taken heed of the Moderators request....

If you keep trolling then you are an Idiot.


----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> sorry but beijing 2008 opening was above London 2012
> Only english continue to think london 2012 is the best :lol:


I hate to agree with Alfeflix but has said a reality. Beijing plays with the advantage of having spent so much money on the ceremony but that does not excuse the ceremony *"low cost"* Broadway musical and nothing new in London´12. So in the medium term 2004 Athens ceremony is the best recent after the revolution that led to Barcelona 92​​.

One thing I have read in the press of Germany, Italy, Spain and some city I pujo by games: "If a city of the world organized any games as London has done, the English would say that they are *third world*" 

Much discussion and demands of CIO about:

* 1º capacity:* London has had to resort to the army for security and the city during the games was a chaos. 

*2º Architecture infrastructure and Venues*: is good to not create white elephants...but go to the end of the canvas and extra steps.Very easily be called troll those who do not follow the dogma "the English are the center of the universe."

*3º The model "legacy":* of a London Games is a neighborhood for the rich, a channel drain and adorned with 4 trees, 3 neighborhood sports centers and 2 centers for the local community. Not to mention the "I want and I can not" which aims to become the Olympic Stadium, a football stadium with a gap of 10 meters between rows.


Now began the eternal litany:* "Troll Troll Troll Troll* nobody can doubt the London games have been the best of modern history, ancient history and Roma games in the Colosseum and the Circus Maximus .... bla bla bla bla ...."


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Good example to Rio


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Love the time-lapse of the basketball arena coming down there!


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

The London Aquatics Center hotst the 2016 European Aquatics Championships (Swimming - Open Water - Diving - Synchronised swimming ).

The event will take place before the Summer Olympics in Rio, probably in May.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From louisemarston on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisemarston/9380216890/

From Cherylea Cater on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9392843502/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

London Velodrome. From Gary Etchell on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/gary8345/9468133813/


----------



## UK86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Interesting to see how a year on, things have changed! I think the aquatics centre looks great with those curves and those temporary stands are gone. 

Like most other people I think London 2012 was a marvelous event and as the Olympics always does, it brings out the good spirit in people. I did think the opening ceremony was great but there were a few small bits I found irrelevant being a British person myself, like the NHS and Dancing kids segments, slightly bizarre! I do think it could have delved deeper in to real British history and grandeur IMO. Oh well if we ever do the games again in a long time, I'm sure it would be very different.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Same, I was expecting more British history played out from early Medievil to Victorian etc something very theatrical.


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

swifty78 said:


> Same, I was expecting more British history played out from early Medievil to Victorian etc something very theatrical.


Me too!! I was sooo dissapointed .. I hated the NHS part .. as a non-brit i didnt understand it


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

Bloody Hell it wasnt hard to get!

loads of kids in hospital being read nighttime stories, baddies versus goodies, goodies win

done
x


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

as for people thinking it wasn't theatrical....it couldn't have been any more theatrical!

not kicking off but really???


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Recently opened Timber Lodge. The café is run by Unity Kitchen:





> As a social enterprise, Unity Kitchen trades in delicious food and drink. But, there’s a big difference.
> 
> We have a strong social and environmental purpose. There are no shareholders here. Instead we spend every pound of profit to directly support people with disabilities to get a chance, build a career and plan for a great future.
> 
> We make good food affordable for local people, promote healthy living and run our business on sound sustainability principles.


http://www.unitykitchen.co.uk/unity-kitchen-cafe

Info regarding the glass being installed at the Aquatics Centre:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From last month, but thought they were still worth adding to this thread. Images from @JohnCushing_:



















https://twitter.com/JohnCushing_/media/grid


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


>


What was the event at the end of the video?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

larsul said:


> What was the event at the end of the video?


The Live Nation concerts (Yahoo! Wireless and Hard Rock Calling) that moved from Hyde Park to the Olympic Park. Future concerts will be hosted in the Olympic Stadium.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From shabbagaz on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/shabbagaz/9709975233/


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

I don;t know its just ugly. The building.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Puppetgeneral said:


> I don;t know its just ugly. The building.


I love it. Everything about it.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Large images of the South Park Hub Visitors Centre (click on image to zoom in):

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1277037_720139361335448_235730160_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/178481_720142021335182_374278189_o.jpg


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From freethinker85:



http://freethinker85.wordpress.com/


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> /\/\ I'd rather have some sort of vaulted ceiling over that "heavy" Hadid design any day. A low, dark ceiling doesn't do it for me in a swimming environment.


Low?

Seriously?

Low???

:nuts:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

He's usually negative about Zaha, though.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, I think she divides option. And with the huge Tokyo stadium and the ****** stadium in Qatar she's getting plenty of publicity right now!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Eton Manor*

During the Olympics:



> Construction of a covered permanent sports, leisure & entertainment centre. Construction of 13 temporary outdoor tennis courts & associated temporary stadia (total seating capacity of 10,500). Construction of permanent underlay for hockey stadium. Construction of 5 indoor swimming pools.












Legacy mode:



> Removal of temporary structures. Retention of 4 outdoor tennis courts & construction of 2 additional tennis courts. Completion of construction of 3,000 seat hockey stadium. Construction of second hockey venue. Alterations to a covered sports, leisure and entertainment venue (including internal alterations to form 4 indoor tennis courts).


From @MntPleasant:



> Hockey + Tennis + Mountain Biking. All at Eton Manor on QEOP
































> We took 3,000 of the black tip up seats from the dismantled Basketball Arena and reinstalled them in a stand overlooking the pitches at the new British Hockey Centre on the Eton Manor site within the Queen Elizabeth park.
> 
> This is a great example of how the team behind the London 2012 games are trying to capitalise on the investment made for the games and re-use the equipment elsewhere.
> 
> The tip up seats are from our Mirage range. 20 of them have been installed for VIP guests and feature arm rests.


http://www.slick-seating.com/news.html


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From @jr_booth:










https://twitter.com/jr_booth/media


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Not a bad view!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

:bow: :drool:

From Gordon Haws on Flickr:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/flash_homer/


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

This is going to sound like a weird question...but will there be public parking at the swimming centre?


----------



## metroranger (Jan 30, 2008)

matthemod said:


> This is going to sound like a weird question...but will there be public parking at the swimming centre?


Probably very limited parking or disabled only as it is so close to Stratford station with it's excellent communications. There are already commercial car parks nearby in Westfield and the old Stratford shopping centre. All the streets around Stratford centre are metered/residential permits only.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Foggy from https://twitter.com/noordinarypark


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Today, the London Legacy Development Corporation, reveals the new look Aquatics Centre as the permanent shape can be seen clearly now on Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park. The 628 panes of glass and external doors have all been installed in the Zaha Hadid designed Aquatics Centre.


http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co...former-olympic-and-paralympic-aquatics-centre

Images:

http://www.2012imagelibrary.co.uk/i...e=1oNGgGUbU-jVPoBCkiwX_I-E2_GrT-V01_Sl4JFo9lY

Time-lapse vid:

http://www.2012imagelibrary.co.uk/i...e=xee1f3pW9zNXeG0vOGfkSD6GnBOk1AcBztgUbgcrTto


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

South Plaza play area. From @adrian_warner:










https://twitter.com/adrian_warner






























> Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park (South Park)
> 
> We are back in force at the South Park and are proud and honoured to be trusted in the care of the 2012 Gardens during the transformation year.
> 
> ...


http://www.willerby-landscapes.co.uk/were-back...at-south-park.html


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Image taken just before they started to remove the floodlights on the Olympic Stadium.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Olympic bronze medallist Tom Daley has switched his training base from Plymouth to London's Aquatics Centre in the Olympic Park.












http://www.theguardian.com/sport/picture/2014/jan/22/sport-picture-of-the-day-tom-daley


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/queenelizabetholympicpark/photos_stream


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Love the way they created new green spaces where there was so much contamination before, that's completely awesome!


----------



## Ladiesman020 (Jan 3, 2014)

What they should of built permentaly next to the olympic stadium in an indoor arena 18,000-20,000 in size for concerts/ice hockey/basketball. (Yes I know the excell & o2 dome are near by)


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, thankfully they didn't do that, but instead built a more compact arena/sports hall in the Olympic Park that will serve the London Lions and local community well.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

RMB2007 said:


> Well, thankfully they didn't do that, but instead built a more compact arena/sports hall in the Olympic Park that will serve the London Lions and local community well.


Took the words right out of my mouth. London isn't short of arenas and what they have done with the copper box is perfect.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *COUNTDOWN TO TOUR DE FRANCE BEGINS*
> 
> With only 100 days left until the Tour de France arrives in the UK, the Park is gearing up to host part of the world’s largest cycling road race.
> 
> ...


http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/news/news-articles/2014/3/countdown-to-tour-de-france-begins


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, and then they went and built this (new student building). hno:

@ollywainwright:



> The founders of BDP will be turning in their graves














> It really doesn't improve from any angle. In fact it gets even worse












https://twitter.com/ollywainwright


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/queenelizabetholympicpark/photos_stream


----------



## Ladiesman020 (Jan 3, 2014)

That's alot of bridges


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

That building looks like something someone broke and tried to sit it back on its base and hoped no one noticed.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Photo of the north end of the Park and Eton Manor...*

Obviously the Velodrome (with BMX course) and Olympic village (now East Village) can be seen in this photo.

You can also see the new road cycling circuit here, as well as the new "Union Jack" hockey pitches in Eton Manor. And the big patch of brown mud was where the temporary basketball arena was. It'll be a new housing development in a few years....









https://twitter.com/Sandersports/status/475706273871441920


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Hockey re-homed at £30m Olympic Park complex
> 
> HOCKEY has a proper home for its fans at last. Lee Valley officially opened its hockey and tennis stadium in the Olympic Park, Stratford, east London, on Tuesday which was a dream come true for England Hockey chief executive Sally Munday and her backroom staff after years in the planning.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/sport/othersport/483102/Hockey-re-homed-at-30m-Olympic-Park-complex


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Europe garden meadows in the South Park all in bloom








https://twitter.com/TLG_London/status/478974970962644992


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks Nice! Only 20 Minutes away from Me, the other side of the River Thames.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

Good to see hockey is getting the right level of infrastructure investment in the UK to progress our athletes in this sport he is the London Hockey centre's little brother in Glasgow for scottish hockey and the venue for the commonwealth games


















https://twitter.com/Sandersports/status/475706273871441920[/QUOTE]


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

wow love what the've done with the park, its an amazing site ...


----------



## ObiUbamba (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it open to the public yet?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Laing O’Rourke will start work next month on the £100m job to convert the former Olympic press and media centre into a digital hub.
> 
> Backers of the Here East scheme and the London Legacy Development Corporation have set a start date of 20 October for the massive conversion job at the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.
> 
> Here East will provide 1.2m sq ft of space where small, creative businesses can co-exist and collaborate with large, established companies.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/09/12/orourke-starts-100m-olympic-conversion-next-month/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

gorgu said:


> Good to see hockey is getting the right level of infrastructure investment in the UK to progress our athletes in this sport he is the London Hockey centre's little brother in Glasgow for scottish hockey and the venue for the commonwealth games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is anything going to be build in that space north of the aquatics centre? Looks like a massive parking lot right now.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

endrity said:


> Is anything going to be build in that space north of the aquatics centre? Looks like a massive parking lot right now.


Plenty, and work has already started on two residential towers:

www.tiqstratfordcity.com


----------



## metroranger (Jan 30, 2008)

Is anything going to be build in that space north of the aquatics centre? Looks like a massive parking lot right now.[/QUOTE]

The picture is looking south and that is the velodrome and that is the site of Chobham Manor.
Piling and groundwork is underway at the moment.

http://chobhammanor.co.uk/

North of the Aquatics centre is going to be the Olympicopilis.

http://competitions.malcolmreading.co.uk/queenelizabetholympicpark/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Piling work taking place on the Glasshouse Gardens project, so at least some of Westfield's crap from this view will be hidden in a year or two. From SR001 on Flickr:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sr001/15225606291/sizes/k/

There's some amazing architecture in the Olympic Park, it's just a shame that there's also some truly awful buildings, too. Especially that vile BDP student buildng.


----------



## metroranger (Jan 30, 2008)

RMB2007 said:


> There's some amazing architecture in the Olympic Park, it's just a shame that there's also some truly awful buildings, too. Especially that vile BDP student buildng.


I totally agree, sublime and ridiculous side by side.
A tower crane was erected on Glasshouse Gardens yesterday so we should be seeing some movement soon.

http://ghgstratford.com/


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Quick visit to the Museum of London today to see the exhibition they've got on - Designing a Moment - about the creation of the cauldron. They use mirrors to create the effect of the whole as the room isn't big enough to display the whole thing, and the cauldron itself is the original stems with the test set of petals added, as the orignials are of course now spread all around the world. Nice video with interviews with the designers and craftsmen who created it too. Worth going to if you're in that part of town....


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

and i still think its the most beautiful cauldron from all past summer olympic games. it got a very nice effect when the flower-like structure folded into a cauldron. very memorable.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

It's a _cauldronette_. Not a _real_ cauldron in the true sense of the word -- one big flame; but a few hundred, little, fluttery flamettes!! :wink2:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

204 cauldronettes


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Shame it could only be seen by those inside the stadium and not by everybody outside of it.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

swifty78 said:


> Shame it could only be seen by those inside the stadium and not by everybody outside of it.


But now each of those petals have gone back home with their national olympic associations so people around the world will have a piece of it.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

spectacular!


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> But now each of those petals have gone back home with their national olympic associations so people around the world will have a piece of it.


yes I know that but what I meant was, only those that attended events in the stadium could see it, was not put up high for ppl in the park and miles away to see it.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Pretty big announcement today...*




> Mayor welcomes £141m from Government to support world leading culture & education quarter on the Park
> 
> University College London and University of the Arts London to create two new campuses | Victoria and Albert Museum and Sadler’s Wells will be at the core of the cultural district.
> 
> ...


http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co...t-world-leading-culture-and-education-quarter


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Former Olympic Press and Broadcast Centre:



> A cut through view of the Broadcast Centre taken from the Press Centre and overlooking the Yard.














> A South facing cut through of Here East's Press Centre showing the internal office space and external terrace and canalside retail.












Various renders in the link below:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649110094456/

The buildings before the redevelopment:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648757466399/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RobH said:


> *Pretty big announcement today...*
> 
> http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co...t-world-leading-culture-and-education-quarter





metroranger said:


> From BDOnline.co.uk
> 
> *Revealed: The six teams competing for Olympicopolis gold.*
> 
> ...


Recent image of the site. From Mr Refad on Flickr:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> Former Olympic Press and Broadcast Centre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@helen__fisher:










https://twitter.com/helen__fisher


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Update on the above.

Here East (the former press and media centre). @Lakesmere:




























https://twitter.com/Lakesmere


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@EuroHockey2015:



> The new seats are in @LeeValleyHTC - looks great! The venue is really starting to take shape












https://twitter.com/EuroHockey2015


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Four years to the day since the opening ceremony and Jason Hawkes has been up in the air again... 
(a shame the velodrome isn't in shot, but otherwise a good photos)

THEN









NOW









https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot/status/758226598424375296


----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

Cannot believe it is 4 years since the world watched London and the opening of the 30th Olympiad. I can't tell you how many times I've replayed and relived the iconic moments of the games and yet they still 4 years on make me tear up and make the hairs stand up on the back of my neck. 

Thoroughly wish Rio the best in hosting this year's games and I'm super excited for it all to kick off  As for the London park today, it thrills me to see only last week when London hosted yet another Anniversary games that the stadium was full of spectators enjoying the World's top athletes and keeping that spirit alive. Really hoping to get tickets for the 2017 athletics that is set to be staged and once again enjoy this whole area and the amazing atmosphere it holds.


----------



## metroranger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep four years on and only 15 new homes moved into on Chobham Manor, zilch around the rest of the Olympic park. Compared to what has gone up in the rest of Newham it's scandalous. So much for Boris' response to the housing crisis.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

A nice touch...



> *A popular walkway in Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park is to be named in memory of the former Culture Secretary Baroness Tessa Jowell.*
> 
> Tessa, who died last May, played a major role in securing the 2012 Olympics and Paralympics for London.
> 
> ...


https://www.london.gov.uk/press-releases/mayoral/olympic-park-walkway-named-after-tessa-jowell


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> *London Olympic park in line to host biggest event since 2012*
> 
> *London is being lined up to host the new multi-sport 2026 European Championships in what would be the biggest combined use of the Olympic Park stadium and venues since the 2012 Games.*
> 
> ...


https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1553534255


----------

